# Shop Made SURPRISE Tool Swap - Fall/Winter 2016



## KelleyCrafts

Lady's and Gents (used loosely),

It's time again for another swap. Kenny is finishing up the marking tool swap now and we have all decided to move on to another. Unfortunately you will have to deal with me this time around since Kenny is relieving his post. Don't worry, I will do a crappy job just so he has to come back!!! <kidding> In regular standing, I have completely ripped off the theme intro, rules, etc. format from the previous swap. I would hate to break tradition here.

The theme for this swap is a surprise! No, the theme isn't a surprise the theme is a surprise….we could go on all day about that. You can make ANY WOODWORKING TOOL YOU WANT. I was going to limit the size but that's just going to hinder one's imagination.

A Note: This is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.

Basic Details

If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail a few weeks before the shipping deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be completely random. Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.

Rules for this swap

- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!

- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your tool(s) by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EDT on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.

What we're making

I can't believe some of the amazing work I see come out of these swaps and knew I had to be in the next one. Unfortunately (or fortunately) I volunteered like a dummy to run it but I like mastering things so why not right?

The theme for this swap is a surprise! No, the theme isn't a surprise the theme is a surprise….we could go on all day about that. You can make ANY WOODWORKING TOOL YOU WANT as long as it fits in Santa's gift sack which has no limits. I was going to limit the size but that's just going to hinder one's imagination, so any tool you desire.

Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. If you like to turn pens and want to throw one in the box, great. Maybe you brew your own beer and want to send your recipient a bottle or twelve, go for it! Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's just something that I think has kind of evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.

How to sign up

Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail (lumberjocks.winter16swap at gmail.com) containing ALL of the following information:
- LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)

I won't send a confirmation e-mail but will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update daily (weekdays). If you don't see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.

Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below.

Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.

Important dates

In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make one of the dates, please make sure to notify me immediately so that I can update my swap spreadsheet.

- Register for swap: November 30, 2016 (lots of time to figure out if you can handle the work load)

- Progress picture: December 31, 2016

- Ship date: January 31, 2017

- Reveal date: February 10, 2017. No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry.

-Closing date: February 14, 2017. Please post "reveal" photos by this date. Everyone's anxious to post their projects and for the other participants to see what they made. If your recipient hasn't posted reveal pics by this date, then it's open season! Feel free to post your own pics in this thread and go ahead and post your project. (Unless there is a shipping SNAFU - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

Other Stuff:

When you post your projects, use the tag "Winter 2017 Tool Swap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.

This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more so than the destination!

(Thanks to Ripthorn and then Mark Kronell and then Mosquito and then HokieKen - much of the verbiage (including this) was plagiarized from their posts on the previous swaps)

*Registered Participants:

ki7hy - Shipped - Received
bobasaurus - Shipped - Received
Hammerthumb - Shipped - Received
jeffswildwood - Shipped - Received
bondogaposis - Shipped - Received
HokieKen - Shipped - Received
WoodWorkJosh - Shipped - Received
Ripthorn - Shipped - Received
clieb91 - Shipped - Received
RichCMD - Shipped - Received
Mark Kornell - Shipped
PoleVault - Shipped - Received
Kelly - Shipped - Received
JayT - Shipped - Received
Mosquito - Shipped - Received
Waho6o9 - Shipped - Received
TerryR - Shipped - Received
Woodcox - Shipped - Received
ToddJB - Shipped - Received
AgentTwitch - Shipped - Received
Sherm54 - Shipped - Received*


----------



## bobasaurus

Sign me up, sounds fun.

I'm not sure why you'd limit the box size and shipping type… I plan on shipping however is cheapest  .


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sorry, I was saying the size but I guess it wouldn't matter in the long run. I'll edit the post. That's a good point.


----------



## Mosquito

I think the original idea behind the 'flat rate box' was when we were talking about a particular size of flat rate box. If there's no box size restriction, then there's no type of shipping restriction, I would expect, except for "as long as it gets there in time".

I'll most likely be in for this one as well


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Edited


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I think the original idea behind the flat rate box was when we were talking about a particular size of flat rate box. If there s no box size restriction, then there s no type of shipping restriction, I would expect, except for "as long as it gets there in time".
> 
> I ll most likely be in for this one as well
> 
> - Mosquito


the dates are very generous I believe. I just think we can start the next one a little early if we all wanted, at least the signup and such.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I've been out for a few swaps so I guess I can do this one also.

Sending email now.


----------



## HokieKen

> Sorry, I was saying the size but I guess it wouldn t matter in the long run. I ll edit the post. That s a good point.
> 
> - ki7hy


You still have "flat rate box…" in the intro paragraph. Says Santa's bag at the bottom.

I'm pretty sure I'll hop in. But, I wanna evaluate my Christmas gift load before committing so I'll take a bit to ponder it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny.

Hammer, you're in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

ki7hy, I'm going out on a limb and getting in on this. This one sounds fun! Thanks for being the sponsor, I thought about it but I am facing retirement and may be busy setting it up. I have already started Christmas orders by finishing up 22 of my sleds I sell every year. E-mail sent.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good deal Jeff, glad to see you're in early. I'm expecting like 200-300 people in on this. 

C'mon people! It's a surprise! Who doesn't like surprises, even if it's a tool you already have this will be way better!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Let's throw out a discussion on things that would be fun to make. Since it's a surprise this one will be a bit harder to talk about like the other swaps.

I can 100% honestly say I don't have a clue what to build but I hope I end up with someone from across the country because I'm going to use some of the Arizona native woods so they get something a little different.

Let's get a list of some fun ideas going.

You could make something that uses every bit of your skills, metal, wood, turning, scroll sawing, pyrography, CNC, carving, etc. Awls in the shape of owls, Bench dogs in the shape of…cats.

I know the first rule of Suprise swap club is to not talk about suprise swap club but we should throw out ideas, just try to hide what you are actually doing.

P.S. nobody take the bench dogs shaped like cats. Just sayin.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> P.S. nobody take the bench dogs shaped like cats. Just sayin.
> 
> - ki7hy


Is this your item or what you are wanting.  Really the list is endless. Things from the vote and prior swap items. I am going to try to come up with something that has not been swapped before. If I can. Could be hard to ask for advice as in other swaps without revealing what you are making. Could be interesting.


----------



## bobasaurus

Why make a tool good at one task when you could cram every tool into one horrible contraption:



http://imgur.com/aQ597


That ridiculous thing is hanging on my shop wall.

I'll probably try to forge something, though I'm still a super novice at it so it will be crude.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's some more food for thought…
I'm not sure how you could manage it, given the inevitable few dropouts, but what if we assigned names early on? Like as soon as the registration deadline passed. The reason I was contemplating such a chaotic plan is (a) because I'm not moderating it and (b) because there are some people I've learned enough about to be able to tailor what I make to their interests.

Like Allen for instance^. I know he has a forge and a strong interest in blacksmithing. I'm not sure what I would make for a blacksmith but, if I knew I had his name, a couple of days of research would certainly yield an appropriate project. Or Jeff, if I had his name, I'd definitely make a nice little boxed set of retirement prison shanks.

I know it's probably not managable, it would suck to make Allen a super-cool blacksmithing multi-tool and then him have to drop out after completion. Oh, wait, he already has one of those…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ever since I knew we were doing a surprise I've been thinking of ways to do a Christmas list or something but if someone drops I'm/and the recipient/maker for them is screwed. I'm still thinking though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Agreed Kenny. I know this is all for fun but some people put a lot of cash (supplies) into their builds and then pay to ship it so it would be nice to have something you ship out and spend time on actually get used. Or after all your effort, get something back that benefits your shop as well. Some here won't care because they have everything but others will. Imagine needing some holdfasts and Allen gets your name but doesn't know you need them so he forges something else when it could have worked out perfect.

Warning, this isn't set in stone and I'm just talking out loud here but I'm thinking this through more and with some help from the wife some options have appeared but it's a risk of course.

Option 1: You get what you get and you don't throw a fit. 
Option 2: Supply a decent list of tools needed and I will personally match up people the best I can. (Not my favorite and I probably couldn't participate since it won't be random but willing to do it for you guys).
Option 3: Make the recipient public and if you don't complete your build then your recipient will be stuck with your gift so you're kind of a jerk twice.

If there are other options let me know. I'll take opinions positive or negative unless you're a troll then I'll let you know what your opinion is.


----------



## HokieKen

Option 1: Probably the best option.

Option 2: IMHO, not worth the added work for you and taking the randomness out of it kinda takes away from the spirit of the swaps.

Option 3: IMHO, no good. One of the things about these swaps that I enjoy is that they're fun and pretty much stress-less. Yes, there are a couple of deadlines. But they're way out and I'm not getting "paid" so if something comes up and I need to bow out, it's not a big deal. I'd prefer to keep it that way. There are always going to be a couple of people who drop and I think we need to make that OK to keep with the spirit of LJ swaps.

I guess the conclusion I've come to personally is that doing a "free-for-all" Surprise Swap is a new concept. That's probably enough "change" considering how well these swaps have gone off in the past and how much people enjoyed them. Re-structuring to a greater extent may not be in our best interests?

I will say that assigning partners right after progress pics were verified worked well in the Layout swap. That gives folks a month to personalize their swap item(s) for their recipient or to make a "bonus" item tailored to their recipient if they so desire.

Just my $.02. I'm in however you decide to do it. I'll send you an e-mail in a few minutes.

I'm curious to hear what others have to say on the subject, especially those who have participated in previous swaps and those who have moderated before.


----------



## JayT

We did the assign names early thing on the marking gauge swap a few years ago. There were people that got left hanging and a couple of us stepped up and made sure they didn't get left out. That was definitely a bummer, but was handled well by the moderator.

The positive was just what Kenny mentioned. A couple of people, Mosquito in particular, researched their recipient and made something that was very personal. That would not have been possible if recipients had been designated later.

I don't know that there is a right or wrong way. I like the idea of being able to make something personal, but understand the risks. If you decide to do it that way, make sure to have a fallback plan if someone has to drop out.

Speaking of which, I'm still deciding on whether or not to participate. It's going to depend on how much progress gets made on projects that I've already committed to having done by Christmas. I'd hate to say I'm in and have to drop out later. Since the deadline to declare is the end of November, it's probably going to be a last minute decision.


----------



## HokieKen

> We did the assign names early thing on the marking gauge swap a few years ago. There were people that got left hanging and a couple of us stepped up and made sure they didn t get left out. That was definitely a bummer, but was handled well by the moderator.
> 
> The positive was just what Kenny mentioned. A couple of people, Mosquito in particular, researched their recipient and made something that was very personal. That would not have been possible if recipients had been designated later.
> 
> I don t know that there is a right or wrong way. I like the idea of being able to make something personal, but understand the risks. If you decide to do it that way, make sure to have a fallback plan if someone has to drop out.
> 
> Speaking of which, I m still deciding on whether or not to participate. It s going to depend on how much progress gets made on projects that I ve already committed to having done by Christmas. I d hate to say I m in and have to drop out later. Since the deadline to declare is the end of November, it s probably going to be a last minute decision.
> 
> - JayT


That's right! Now that you mention it, I remember seeing the guitar marking gauge that Mos' made for Ripthorn. Completely awesome!


----------



## bondogaposis

Ok, I'm in on this one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I think option 1 would be the best. Keeps the surprise intact. The thought being "getting something you don't need" don't really apply in these swaps. Example, screwdriver swap. I think we all had a set of screwdrivers but we still took part, and now we have a custom made set that I am sure are being used. (If they are not too pretty). Also having the option to bow out gracefully needs kept just in case life throws you a curve ball.

I guess using option 1, I would have to miss out on the custom made, boxed set of retirement prison shanks.  I'm willing to make that sacrifice.


----------



## HokieKen

> I guess using option 1, I would have to miss out on the custom made, boxed set of retirement prison shanks.  I m willing to make that sacrifice.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Probably for the best. I'd hate for you to be tempted to get thrown into prison just to test them out. I mean, what good is a prison shank if you have nowhere to use it?


----------



## Lazyman

I am in the same boat regarding projects I have to make before the end of the year (just started work on a Mother's day gift I promised to make) but I'll keep an eye on this thread and probably decide at the last minute whether to participate. I suspect that you'll see a wave of last minute participants, hopefully myself included. I've got a couple of tools I've been thinking of making for myself so perhaps I'll make 2 of one of them and include one in the swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys aren't any help…just so you know.


----------



## HokieKen

We know


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks for the consideration guys. I love every variety of tool, and regularly use every swap tool I've ever received. I like the random nature of the swap, but I'm fine with anything. To me the swaps are more about the pure joy of making and receiving tools, rather than filling needs in the shop.

I'll be gone most of October for work travel and probably need to make Christmas gifts, so the later deadline helps me too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm leaning that way Allen but not decided yet.

We all have huge project lists right now so the later deadline is helpful for me too. In another week or two (when I finish three immediate items hopefully) I will be starting our new dining room table heirloom worthy I hope. So I need that done to keep the wifey happy. That will probably take me a month, then Christmas. Other than a small tool box for my father in-law built like the one I'm finishing this week, Christmas gifts will come from the lathe this year because it's quicker. So we are all busy, but I still think we can all pull something off that's amazing.

Whatever way we go I am excited to build something cool. I just don't know what I'm going to do. Something big or lots of little ones?? Definitely looking forward to it.

I was thinking of doing an Arizona wood theme to my stuff, a lot of you don't get the stuff we have often right?


----------



## HokieKen

> I was thinking of doing an Arizona wood theme to my stuff, a lot of you don t get the stuff we have often right?
> 
> - ki7hy


I'm not sure what you have out there but given the geographic and climate differences, I would certainly think you'd have some stuff that would be unique to me. In the 2 swaps I've done, I've made it a point to use locally harvested woods for my main items. I think it adds a little something to a tool that may be going to a shop far away.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think we would definitely have some unique stuff. We don't have large trees here. We don't walk down the street with 60-100ft tall maples, walnuts, etc. lining the streets. We have some pine up north that's tall I suppose but who doesn't have pine…and who wants it.

Here we have eucalyptus in a few species sometimes called Jarrah, mesquite, acacia in several varieties, olive, and a few others. The list above is what I have on hand that I attempt to mill myself. If I wanted walnut here it costs me like $13bf S2S. I think I found rough cut stuff for a little less than $10. I know a lot of you don't pay near that. I've never worked with it because of that. The woods I listed above are hard…really hard wood. So that would be a difference too I imagine. I don't know what you guys can get easily though. I always wonder that stuff.


----------



## bobasaurus

How about desert ironwood? That's nice stuff for knife scales.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Funny Allen, I have a small piece of it now. I got it in the load I grabbed of logs and stumps last weekend. Probably just enough for a few knives. I have a local place that sells it for $8 a pound. Talk about hard and heavy….


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll get you a bunch of Ironwood Allen for 3 or 4 of those chisels you make.  You don't even need to put handles on them.


----------



## HokieKen

I typically have Cherry, Oak, Walnut and Maple on hand. Cedar, Pine, Poplar, Sycamore and Elm are also pretty cheap and readily available around here. Walnut is getting pretty pricey from the lumberyard but there are lots of guys around with good air-dried stuff that sell it for $4 to $5 per bf. Running about $7-$8 last I checked at the lumberyard.

If you're ever in need of a little Walnut (or anything else local to me), I'm always up for swapping a flat-rate box of local wood for some cool stuff I can't get around here.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sure Kenny, I would take some prime looking walnut mostly, I do have some cherry turning blanks we found on some clearance table at the lumberyard but not a huge "want" I got it mostly for experience with it. I've only made two chisel handles with it for the two paring chisels I found at an antique shop and restored. I will probably ditch those handles for one of my local woods. We don't have a lot here but what we do have is pretty awesome stuff. I can get all the stuff you list but it comes at a higher cost I imagine. Hard maple is about $5.50bf rough cut, soft is $3.85. Poplar is $2.85 and I do get that fairly often because it's cheap and easy to mill and work. I prefer it over plywood for most things and cost is close enough compared to good ply.

As for what I could send your way…mesquite and eucalyptus (the dark red kind). I usually have lots of that and bigger pieces. All of the other species are mainly good for turning because the pieces are too small unless I end up with an olive trunk at some point but that hasn't happened yet. The eucalyptus I am referring to is hard stuff. It feels like stone it's so hard. Mesquite looks similar to walnut but it's interlocking grain makes it fight back a little. I do like working it even though it's hard to work. Be ready to pull out your card scraper with either of these, when you get used to it, it's not that bad.

If you just want to turn handles and such then I can send you lots of other stuff I can cut to handle sized blanks (specs you request). Some of the smaller stuff would have pith in it but that doesn't seem to hurt much on some of the species here.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll give some thought to what I might need it for and let you know. Probably mostly turning blanks anyway but maybe a chunk for a mallet head if you've got some the right size. I've got Walnut in 4X4 stock and in 4/4 X 6-8" wide boards. Got a little bit of 5/4 Jatoba too if you're interested. I'll PM you or e-mail you and we'll work it out. I don't guess anyone else really wants to read about our wood "bartering". ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

lol…It keeps the thread alive. This one is going to be tough to keep moving without the questions and topic discussions.


----------



## Mosquito

I like option 1 (I think that was the option. Total surprise, 'cause that's the spirit of the swap).


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm leaning that way Mos, I want to participate and really couldn't if I do option two because people would think I'm cherry picking. The spreadsheet is random so I'll get whoever I get as well so I think it's better that way. Besides, I don't think we will all have time to make up for drop outs this time around. Maybe the next swap when the holidays aren't a factor but not this one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

+1 for option 1. ki7hy, I still hope you get your bench dogs shaped like a cat….lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Why would I want more of those? I'm already making some.

errr….oooops! Might have to switch it up now.


----------



## Neko2

What if I'm a total newbie and kind of a hack?
Is this something I could try or could someone help me with a suggestion of something I could offer?


----------



## JayT

> What if I m a total newbie and kind of a hack?
> 
> - Neko2


Then you'll fit right in. Swaps are about the camaraderie of woodworkers, the objects you send and receive are secondary. Swaps are also a great way to push yourself and your skills, as we all try harder on things we make for others than those we make for ourselves.

The items I made for the first couple of swaps are crude compared to those made just a couple years later, but it was the experience of building the first ones that allowed me to learn and make better items later on. We've all been beginners at some point and you will get a lot of encouragement and help through the swap process.

As far as what to offer, it's a surprise swap, so anything goes. The consistent theme for me in the swaps is that I pick something I would like to have or use and make two. One stays in my shop and the better one goes to the other person. When making the same thing twice in a row, you will find ways to do things better &/or faster the second time (skill growth) and you also end up with something you need or can use for not much more work than just making a swap item. Then you get a swap item and now have two new tools. What could be better?

So, the question becomes, what type of tool could you use in your shop?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Swaps are also a great way to push yourself and your skills, as we all try harder on things we make for others than those we make for ourselves.


This. Push your limits. You'll be better in the end. I just joined this site when I started getting into more hand tools. I've always been into it but now I'm deep deep into it and still have so much to learn, mostly practice. I second Jay.


----------



## MNclone

I'll be watching this thread and will likely participate if I can come up with something cool to make.


----------



## HokieKen

What they said Neko^ These swaps are about skill development, sharing of experience and ideas, and making some new friends. Getting something from another woodworker is just the icing, the process is the cake. We do these so newbies can learn and veterans can teach and get better while everyone has a good time. Please do sign up and don't hesitate to ask for help or guidance.

You can make anything for this swap. If you want some specific suggestions, let us know what tools you have and what kinds of things you've made before.


----------



## HokieKen

For all you guys looking for ideas, in addition to Lumberjocks and Google, another great resource for inspiration is this site. There are tons of tools of all sorts on there that people have made theirselves. It's a sort of aggregator site so they pull from all kinds of sites, LumberJocks included.

And here are a few ideas I threw out for the layout tool swap that I have on my "wishlist" to blatently rip-off ;-P

Bridge City Saddle Square:









Woodpecker's Story Stick Pro:









Bridge City Marking Gauge (note how it could be flipped around and used to follow contours):









And, here's one I've always wanted to make but still haven't gotten around to it. This one is a Wierix Square but there are all kinds of wooden layout squares that are extremely useful, nice-looking tools that could be a challenging project for a seasoned woodworker or a great project for a beginner depending on the size, joinery and how much "flourish" you wanted to incorporate.









Here's another such square known as the Meloncholia square:









And those are just ideas for layout tools…


----------



## clieb91

Cool site Ken, thanks for the link. I just need to confirm a few things and I think I will jump in on this one as well. Should be fun and give a good challenge.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, it sure has got quiet on here.


----------



## Lazyman

Hah! Just trying to figure out what I might have time to make before I sign up.


----------



## HokieKen

I think I've figured out what to make. I couldn't find any shopmade versions of it on LJs or anywhere else. Should be a challenge but I want to do something unique as well as useful since the options are wide open on this one. I'll have to work out a couple of design challenges but think I can pull it off.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a couple ideas but nothing that jumps out at me unfortunately. Still thinking it through.

As for being quiet, I think this will be a tougher swap to keep conversation going unfortunately due to the theme. I also don't usually get on here during the weekends unless I'm posting something. If I have time to be on here I have time to be in the shop during that time. Weekends for me are Saturday -Monday but had a funeral last Friday so I've been absent awhile.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Yea, I broke the ice. 

I have a couple of ideas. Nothing firm yet. I want to do something that has not been recently swapped. Something with a challenge and would be well received and used. That really streamlines the choices, and makes them harder.

As for keeping the talk going, I bet when the "teaser" pics start it will get lively!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Registration is open for another two months almost. Don't worry though, I'll start selling it for sure next month to get more people in. I think this one is going to be extra fun for the regulars who do the swaps and relief for the newbies to have unlimited options.


----------



## bobasaurus

Even if it's just the 6 of us, we'll have fun in our own secret club dammit.


----------



## bondogaposis

It doesn't matter as long as there is more than one.


----------



## Lazyman

One problem with the surprise swap is that if I make something that I have not already made for myself, I am going to have to make 2 of them, one for me and one to swap, because it is unlikely that I will get something similar from the swap. If it is good enough to swap, I am going to want one for myself.

The other problem is that, so far, all of the ideas that i have will cost more to ship than to make.


----------



## HokieKen

We'll have plenty more people, I feel sure before the registration deadline. The layout tool swap is just winding down and there were a lot of swap "regulars" who skipped that one due to busy schedules. I'll bet they're having swap withdrawals by now and will need to get a fix ;-)

"Reveal" pictures can be posted starting today in the layout and marking tool swap thread so y'all stop by there and show some love for the awesome tools that came out of that one. Who knows, you might find some ideas or inspiration for what to make in this one. After all, what tools do we use more frequently than layout tools?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Count me in. Email on the way


----------



## Ripthorn

Count me in! I have no idea what I'm going to make, but I'll figure it out… I may have to see if I can get outside the box on it. We'll see how time pans out.


----------



## Ripthorn

I just had an epiphany of what I should make. Oh man, I hope this works out! It's going to use almost every power tool in my shop, and for those of you who don't know, I've got a good few power tools. That's right, it's going to need the CNC milling machine along with metal band saw and metal lathe, and all the usual woodworking suspects. That is, if it works out. I see some prototyping in my future…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can only imagine it will be amazing Brian. I wish I had some metal working skills/tools but woodworking keeps me too busy as is, let alone my day job and kids. Can't wait to see what everyone makes. The last swap should be revealing today so that's exciting too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Is it possible for some of you swap vets to list what swaps have happened in the last 2 or 3 years so some of us can possibly do something different? No promises but it would be cool.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm probably forgetting one or two, but these are the ones I can remember


Layout and Marking tools
Shop Art (relatively free-form, and open interpretation)
Planes
Planes & Spokeshaves
Saws
Dovetail Tools
Screwdrivers
Marking Gauges
Mallets
Mallets
Marking knives


----------



## HokieKen

> Is it possible for some of you swap vets to list what swaps have happened in the last 2 or 3 years so some of us can possibly do something different? No promises but it would be cool.
> 
> - ki7hy


I've only done the last 2 but I know the following have been done:

Marking Knives
Dovetail Theme
Mallets
Handplanes/Spokeshaves
Marking Gauges
Shop Art
Screwdrivers
Layout and Marking Tools (just wrapping up)

Some of the other guys may know of some that I missed.

Edit: Mos beat me to it


----------



## Ripthorn

There was also a pipe one, but Mos has got most of them covered.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wasn't there a saw one too?

Looks like it will be tough to not duplicate items but I have one idea I'm still thinking about. It's just not jumping out at me as a winner yet.


----------



## HokieKen

> Wasn t there a saw one too?
> 
> ki7hy


#5 in Mos list


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hmmm….on a mobile phone but this is what I see from Mos.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Never mind. It's in a string of stuff on the third line. I read planes and dovetails and must have mentally moved on.

Wow…I should stay offline today.


----------



## HokieKen

Weird. Here's what you should see:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, that would definitely have helped but I have proven my inability to read none the less. Lol


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, the LumberJocks site is…. complete crap on mobile


----------



## HokieKen

No argument here…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Don't forget jmartel hosted a *box swap*. that was my first journey into the swap world. Some really beautiful boxes came out of that one! I received his and still use it, a place to store (hide) my "mowing money". By the way jmartel received my box and then in the screwdriver swap received my screwdrivers. I told him at this rate he will soon have a whole set of jeffswildwood projects.


----------



## clieb91

Count me in on this one. I have some ideas and looking forward to trying out something different. Will send the email shortly.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

> Don t forget jmartel hosted a *box swap*. that was my first journey into the swap world. Some really beautiful boxes came out of that one! I received his and still use it, a place to store (hide) my "mowing money". By the way jmartel received my box and then in the screwdriver swap received my screwdrivers. I told him at this rate he will soon have a whole set of jeffswildwood projects.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I missed that one jeff. I'll have to see if I can dig up that thread. I do love to look at (steal) other people's box designs ;-p

Just think, after you retire and become a famous woodworker, jmartel will be able to make a fortune on e-bay with his jeffswildwood collection!


----------



## clieb91

The box swap was almost exactly 2 years ago. I have a great box from Palaswood as does my daughter since he sent one to her as well. There have also been a number of ornament swaps.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, here is an (incomplete) montage I made after the box swap. My apologies to names I left off or boxes I missed. At the time I planned to make a booklet of the swap for each participant. (My Son works for a printing company). Unfortunately my plan fell through. It's the thought that counted I guess. (I hope)

actual link http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62130


----------



## HokieKen

I saw some of the projects jeff but cool to see them all together. Man that box that jmartel made you is some kinda Awesome huh?! Solid shows from everyone but that one's just really unique! I'd do something like that for this swap if I had any prayer of getting it done. Ever.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good stuff guys, after seeing the layout tool pics I'm so stoked! What to build…..what to build….


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah, the reveal was almost as fun as making the marking and layout tools.

If I get my homework done on time, I'll join this one too.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, any of y'all that haven't already, stop over and check out all the unveiling photos in the Layout and Marking Tool Swap thread. Some really incredible work came out. I was very happy to see that people got creative too. I expected to see mostly marking gauges but we saw a lot of folks that did some metal work and a lot of creativity from the turners. There was even an unbelievably gorgeous pencil cup from TerryR. And of course, several marking gauges too, cause let's face it, they're just cool. I think two of the coolest I've ever seen were made by RickM and EricF for the swap though.


----------



## Lazyman

I have to admit that my "homework assignment", which is a late mother's day present for Mrs. Lazyman (or is that just Lazywoman), will include making a shop tool (because you gotta make projects fun). If it works out as I hope, I'll make another to include in this swap (because if it works out, let's face it, I won't want to give it away).


----------



## shipwright

Boxes are nice and you can keep tools in them. Did I hear that the surprise had to be a tool?
...... or could it be a tool box?

Signed,
On the edge


----------



## HokieKen

> Boxes are nice and you can keep tools in them. Did I hear that the surprise had to be a tool?
> ...... or could it be a tool box?
> 
> Signed,
> On the edge
> 
> - shipwright


It's the moderator's call but my take is that it's anything goes as long as it's related to woodworking tools. I don't see any reason at all that one can't make a box. I know I'd be happy to recieve a box from one of the many folks on LJs that do them so well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It does need to be a tool but I would easily argue a tool box is a tool.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Fyi, shipwright, your boxes are probably the best on this site hands down so I couldn't see anyone being disappointed in receiving one. I particularly couldn't stop staring at the bee inlay you did in that transforming box. That bee looked tough. Amazing. Hoping I remembered correctly that you indeed did that box. I'm on the go so couldn't do due diligence on it.


----------



## HokieKen

Ohhhhhh my. That was indeed Shipwright. Just went and looked at it.

If ki7hy wouldn't allow boxes, I'd have to do some research on what's required to impeach a moderator ;-)

Seriously though, those marquetry boxes are beautiful. You guys that do them are kings of patience and precision!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Receiving a (tool) box from shipwright? That's the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## logikal

I am in on this. Will be my first swap and hope I can please!!!!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Logikal you'll do fine. This is my third one and they haven't kicked me out yet… all serious, you'll love it. Great people. Have fun


----------



## shipwright

I'm going to check my schedule. I don't want to commit just yet but I've missed a couple and really like the idea.
They are always fun.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hope you do Paul!


----------



## clieb91

Jeff, Thanks for posting the pic. I was recently looking for a pic of the box I made for the swap and can't seem to find one.

CtL


----------



## RichCMD

After some reflection about schedules, I've decided to join up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hey all!! Wednesday hump day bump day! Join up and let's have the best swap ever!


----------



## HokieKen

For a little inspiration for any ambitious folks out there, here's a super awesome infill shooting plane LJ JayT made.


He also did a great blog series on how to make your own from a donor transitional plane (which can be had pretty cheaply). If you're looking for a swap project, make 2, keep 1 and dazzle your recipient with your plane-making skillz!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That is a good one Kenny. A fun build for sure, I'm glad I went through the effort and learning experience.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work! I hadn't seen that project for some reason. Here's ki7hy's shooter:


Feel free to make another one for the swap ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I definitely can't take all the credit for that one. The majority of the credit goes to JayT since it's his design. All I did was build it. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's Saturday!! You should be in the shop working on whatever projects you have going. If you have time to read this then you have time to sign up for the swap! Just sayin. Going to finish some food and head back out there myself.


----------



## logikal

Super excited to be a part of this as it will be my first swap….Can't wait to create something someone else can enjoy!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My first swap too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Killing me. I have my ideas set and took sick. Been laid up for two weeks! Finally put my finishing touches on two projects that I was working on. Need to go see my sawyer, see what he has in walnut and maple. Make an order for parts and can't seem to get it going. I now find out I have two picture frames to do and two cabinet doors in addition to two "post office door" banks. The last for Christmas. I need to heal up and get rocking! I'm still in but this illness has really put me behind!!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jeff, we only work well if we are behind right??


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wednesday hump day bump day!!! Sign up because if you don't your going to see the finished goodies and think "damn!!! Wish I signed up for that one!"

It's the Forest Gump of swaps, you never know what you're going to get. Could possibly be the best swap ever to see what comes out of it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nothing like working under pressure, right?. I like that…..The Forrest Gump of swaps!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

About a month left to sign up. You all should be getting a good idea of your upcoming holiday workload. I know I'm packed in big time but I have been spending less time on the interweaving and more time in the shop in order to get myself in gear for this swap and a few side things my wife doesn't consider time sensitive.

So get your thinking caps on and sign up if you think you can pull it off. I'm stoked about this and can't wait to see what everyone gets.

This swap is indeed a box of chocolates!! Who doesn't like chocolate?

I've been on the forum less but still get my notifications and emails. So don't think I'm not paying attention.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hey everyone, just bumping this up to see how everyone's holiday obligations are going. Only a few more weeks before the cutoff to register.


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm still good for this, I just have to figure out what to make. I also have to finish the dining table for my wife…


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno, I'm getting kinda iffy :-( I think I can still swing it though…


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'm also still in… I'm just like Ripthorn though. I need to figure out what to make.


----------



## JayT

I know what I want to make, just not sure I'm going to have time to make it. Hopefully get some good shop time this next weekend. If so, and I get a couple of the Christmas presents done, then I'll try to start on a swap item. Good thing the sign up deadline is still a little ways away.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm in the same situation as Rip. Don't know what exactly to make yet and I'm in the middle of a dining room table project. I haven't been on here much at all because I've been trying to keep up on my other tasks. I'll get it though but definitely not sold on the few ideas I've come up with yet.

Glad to hear some input. Surprise swap means less conversation unfortunately.


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm now back from my work trip in Guam and vacation in Hawaii, have a few things lined up to make but I'll try to squeeze this in.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have been slaying Christmas items lately. Lots of shop time. I have my ideas but need to get rolling on them. I still have many Holiday items to make but hopefully I can get started on this! So far I'm still in. Side note, I sure am glad we are checking in, I was wondering. Guess everyone is like me, doing holiday work.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m now back from my work trip in Guam and vacation in Hawaii, have a few things lined up to make but I ll try to squeeze this in.
> 
> - bobasaurus


I hope you brought us all a little bit of Koa Allen.


----------



## bobasaurus

I sure wanted to bring some back, Ken, but I ran out of time on the last day when I planned to visit a sawmill. Oh well, there's always internet orders I guess… very expensive though.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> I sure wanted to bring some back, Ken, but I ran out of time on the last day when I planned to visit a sawmill. Oh well, there s always internet orders I guess… very expensive though.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Yea and you never know what you are going to get on the internet. The majority of the time it is fine, but sometimes you get some duds.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Anyone know where I could find some hardware for marking gauges or some sort of threaded brass nob. Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Hardware/page.aspx?cat=3,46742&p=44005&ap=1

HTH for the threaded brass nob

Or:
https://www.mcmaster.com


----------



## HokieKen

> Anyone know where I could find some hardware for marking gauges or some sort of threaded brass nob. Any input will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Got a harbor freight near you? They have a mortise gauge for < $10. The gauge gets decent reviews BUT it's fully decked out with all brass hardware. May be worth $10 (8 with a coupon) to buy one just to scavenge the brass.

Other than that, I'm always on the lookout for unique brass hardware. Old lamps at the goodwill sometimes have cool brass finials. You can drill and tap them and locktite in a piece of threaded rod to make your own knobs.

I did that with a brass piece out of a solenoid valve on the gauge I made Terry in the last swap:


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks Ken, any chance you could send me a few pics of the way you have the head tighten down to the stock, I love the way you have it tightening down


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks Ken, any chance you could send me a few pics of the way you have the head tighten down to the stock, I love the way you have it tightening down
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Will do. I made myself one just like Terry's. I'll break it down tomorrow and snap a few.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's how I did it Josh. I think the pics are probably clear enough but just let me know if you have questions.



















Edit: Sorry pics are sideways but I'm on mobile so I ain't fixin' them ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks a bunch Ken, what did you use for that little brass square piece?


----------



## HokieKen

Just a piece of brass bar I drilled and tapped. I put a short piece of threaded rod in it with loctite and cut it off. The piece of threaded rod is smaller than the lock knob thread and sits in the tapped hole to keep the brass piece from sliding out when you adjust the beam.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Very cool, thanks again


----------



## Iguana

I'm in. Email sent. And I have decided what I'm going to make. Even know what the bonus items will be


----------



## KelleyCrafts

About a week left to sign up people! We have what I think is a decent turnout for the time of year and subject matter but we can still fit more in of course. At the end of January you'll be kicking your self if you don't. During the time for the swap I'll try to post more regularly to keep conversation going, this one will be a bit tougher.

I'll give a hint at what I'm making….it's made out of wood.


----------



## Lazyman

I guess I am going to bow out of this one. My current project has taken much longer than expected. Because I still haven't come up with a swap idea that excites me, I don't want to say I am in and then back out later but I will participate vicariously by watching the rest of you make some cool stuff.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for not jumping in and backing out Nathan I appreciate that but would rather you be in and stay in. Just sayin'

Good luck on your current project.


----------



## Lazyman

Hah! Still a chance I'll beg to join late but I won't do that unless I have an idea well enough underway to be confident I will meet the deadlines. I have some shop tools I want to make for myself sometime soon so if get around to making one and it turns out well enough, I might just make two and swap one if it is not too late.


----------



## PoleVault

I'm a newbie still, but I want in on this one. Hopefully I'll have somewhere to work on it as it is likely we will be moving out of state in the few weeks…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

5 days folks….5 days.


----------



## kelvancra

What the heck, I'm in.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Does anyone have any recommendations for some super hard drying clear epoxy?


----------



## JayT

OK, I'm in.

Worked on a prototype this weekend and am about 75% sure it'll work. If it does, I'll make a better version for the swap. If not . . . . I'll have to make something else.


----------



## HokieKen

> Does anyone have any recommendations for some super hard drying clear epoxy?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Might check into bartop epoxies Josh. I've never used them but I would think they would be what your looking for.


----------



## shipwright

Sorry, I wanted to get in again after missing the last couple but my schedule is just too full to do this well and I wouldn't want to do it poorly. Maybe next time, they are a lot of fun.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sorry to hear it shipwright. JayT, nice to see you in.


----------



## Thesepaperwings

I'm in, I apologize in advance for whoever has to get a tool from me


----------



## PoleVault

> I m in, I apologize in advance for whoever has to get a tool from me
> 
> - Thesepaperwings


I know the feeling. Mine will be functional, but I can't guarantee it will be nice to look at. Though I hope I create something special!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Paper and Polevault. I'm sure you guys will do great. These swaps are more about pushing yourself to learn new stuff, and mix it up with a few fellow woodworking enthusiasts who love to make things. It's also a great place to ask questions. I felt the exact same way on my first couple swaps, but everyone was very welcoming and helpful.


----------



## Ripthorn

I think I have my item all sorted. Hopefully it turns out ok and is well received. I might even be able to get a bonus item in there…We'll see, that dining table has required some "attention" as of late.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to hear it ripthorn.

Everyone else…..TOMORROW IS LAST DAY TO REGISTER!!!!!!

I really need to figure out what my plan is.


----------



## Mosquito

What the heck, we'll see what happens. I'm in


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The names above have been updated. I'm not sure how I would have missed your name but if I did please let me know.


----------



## Mosquito

> Paper and Polevault. I m sure you guys will do great. These swaps are more about pushing yourself to learn new stuff, and mix it up with a few fellow woodworking enthusiasts who love to make things. It s also a great place to ask questions. I felt the exact same way on my first couple swaps, but everyone was very welcoming and helpful.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I echo that, entirely. Though I was part of the group that started the first swap. I would say that I have learned and pushed my boundaries more while participating in these swaps than any other single thing I've done in woodworking to date.


----------



## JayT

> I echo that, entirely. Though I was part of the group that started the first swap. I would say that I have learned and pushed my boundaries more while participating in these swaps than any other single thing I ve done in woodworking to date.
> 
> - Mosquito


My feelings exactly. We all work harder on something that will go to someone else than something we will just keep for our own use. There is no comparison between the items that I built for the first swap versus what I am capable of making now and the swaps have been a big reason why. They force you to push to a higher level.

I'll also say that I treasure and use every single item I've received in a swap. The important part is the connection to the person that made it, not the item itself. As long as what you make works for its intended purpose, you've been successful.


----------



## ToddJB

A few of the things I have been most proud of were things I built for these swaps. For me the knowledge that it was going to another woodworker who would assuredly inspect every detail pushed me to do my very best. The exception being when I found out I was sending something to Mos - I just threw that crap together to get it out the door.


----------



## waho6o9

"The exception being when I found out I was sending something to Mos - I just threw that crap together to get it out the door."

This is why we do our best ^^ Thanks for the laugh Todd

I'm in.


----------



## terryR

Would hate to be left out…sign me up, too.


----------



## HokieKen

> The exception being when I found out I was sending something to Mos - I just threw that crap together to get it out the door.
> 
> - ToddJB


Yeah, that's what I did for the screwdriver swap too. ;-p


----------



## Mosquito

Wait… I knew I forgot to do something in the screwdriver swap! I just sent the shanks and a note that said "DIY Mother Fletcher"

(That's a lie, I didn't even use the screwdriver shanks I bought in the group purchase)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Waho6o9 You're in. Terry, make sure you send an email with the info needed so I can add you.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks buddy


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Loving the turn out guys. Was talking about it with the wife and she said "so does that mean you get to pick out of everyone?" I told her we have an automated spreadsheet that will randomly pair people based on shipping international or not. So I'll just get who I get.

If ripthorn makes a guitar though I'll probably cheat. Just so you all know.


----------



## saddletramp

Wish I could, wish that I could!! The up coming winter migration and the tiny, tiny shop in Florida will preclude my involvement.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

18!!! Great numbers guys/gals! It's a motley crew but I wouldn't want it any other way. Now everyone email me with what they're doing in case I want to switch my idea! Kidding….kind of.


----------



## PoleVault

Spent a few hours working on design today… if I can execute it, this might turn out to be a pretty cool looking tool! However, I may have to invest in a quality rasp… any recommendations on a 4 in 1 rasp? (Or is that some kind of oxymoron… quality 4 in 1?)


----------



## HokieKen

> Spent a few hours working on design today… if I can execute it, this might turn out to be a pretty cool looking tool! However, I may have to invest in a quality rasp… any recommendations on a 4 in 1 rasp? (Or is that some kind of oxymoron… quality 4 in 1?)
> 
> - PoleVault


4 in 1s are awesome! I have some old ones picked up various places but believe it or not, the one I grab most often is a Kobalt I picked up at Lowes.


----------



## JayT

The best rasps are hand-stitched and you will never find a 4 in 1 that is made by hand. I have just one hand stitched cabinet rasp, from Robert Larson, and it works very well. I need to add a few more sizes and cut levels to the arsenal.

Auriou rasps are pretty much the standard by which all others are judged, but they are pricey. There are some other options, too. Several other LJs highly recommend Iwasaki files, which can be found for reasonable prices. I don't have any, but am thinking about trying one. It's pretty amazing what can be done with a good rasp and how fast you can accomplish it. Definitely worth investing in a quality tool.


----------



## Lazyman

Lately, I usually reach for my "MICROPLANE 3 SNAP-IN BLADE RASP SET instead of my 4-in-1. A little more expensive for the whole set than a 4-in-1 but the different shapes are nice.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

LAST DAY PEOPLE!!! SEND YOUR EMAIL AND JOIN RIGHT NOW!!!

We have two months to build so you have extra time on this one. If you don't, in two months you'll be mad at yourself and we don't want you mad at yourself do we?


----------



## terryR

Yep, it's difficult to get excited over a $125 rasp, especially when you can buy one for $5. But, if you like to shape wood by hand, a hand-stitched rasp will make you smile as you use it. Much faster stock removal. Much cleaner results left behind. Seriously, night and day difference over a Borg tool.

Gramercy (tools for working wood) sells them for a lower price, although the rasps are cut in Pakistan, and handles applied here. I own 2 Gramercy rasps, although I've worn the Saw Makers Rasp noticeably in just a few years. Auriou rasps are only a bit more expensive, so I've begun collecting them instead. I cannot tell any dulling from the Aurious I have owned for 4 years.

I make a lot of small stuff, and these Auriou needle rasps are awesome for shaping details like a lamb's tongue.










FWIW, I usually shape wood with a rasp, then clean up with a dull file. Leaves very little sanding to be done.


----------



## HokieKen

Terry and JayT are crazy. Everyone knows that Kobalt rasps are superior to Auriou or Grammercy. ;-)

Seriously though, I don't use rasps often enough to justify anywhere near the kind of cash you'll lay out for a quality hand-stitched rasp. For us lowly barbarians, a 4-in-1 is a handy thing to have around.

If you're classier than me and have the budget though, definitely take a look at the ones Terry and Jay recommend. Feel free to buy me one too if you're feeling generous. I'll trade you a Kobalt 4n1 for it?


----------



## AgentTwitch

I am on the fence about this…I really love the swaps but travel a lot which caused me to drop out of the last swap…

I love the Auriou rasps. Would spring for some rifflers if I could find the funds.


----------



## JayT

The Iwasaki files run $20-40 each. I haven't used them, but have seen enough other LJ's recommend them to think they would be a good budget alternative.


----------



## Ripthorn

I love my Iwasakis. They get used on guitars for the necks primarily. And no, I won't be making one for the swap, it won't fit in a flat rate box! But I've got something else that should make someone pretty happy…


----------



## woodcox

Can I play too? I have wanted to join these for a long time now but doubted my ability. I am pumped to get started. I plan on making it in tandem to something I have always needed and wanted to try. I'm keeping the best one of course Sorry for being the odd number, but it ain't over yet.

I am impressed with my Iwasaki's. I think they will see plenty of use for this. The gramercy saw makers rasp is a good tool but I can foresee the wear terry is describing. If I keep it's use light I think it will serve me well for quite awhile.


----------



## HokieKen

> Can I play too? I have wanted to join these for a long time now but doubted my ability. I am pumped to get started. I plan on making it in tandem to something I have always needed and wanted to try. I m keeping the best one of course Sorry for being the odd number, but it ain t over yet.
> 
> - woodcox


Doesn't matter if we have an odd number and of course you can play! You're not supposed to admit that you're sending out your second best though ;-p


----------



## ToddJB

Okay. I'll join to, but be warned there is a very real chance I'll have to bow out. I had to skip the last one because of our kitchen remodel, but I think I'll have time for this one, but if I do have to bow out I'll do so before assignments happen.


----------



## woodcox

By best, I meant the one with most amount of blood in it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Okay. I ll join to, but be warned there is a very real chance I ll have to bow out. I had to skip the last one because of our kitchen remodel, but I think I ll have time for this one, but if I do have to bow out I ll do so before assignments happen.
> 
> - ToddJB


Hah! I knew I could wear you down!


----------



## AgentTwitch

Brian is giving away infills to the first 30 swap members!


----------



## HokieKen

> Brian is giving away infills to the first 30 swap members!
> 
> - AgentTwitch


I'm pretty sure he's throwing in a bonus guitar for the first 5 and an Iwasaki for the first 10 too. He's a helluva guy!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hit 20! Keep it up Lumberjocks.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Brian, please make mine an acoustic. The electric days are long over for me.

Thanks


----------



## sherm54

As a newbie, I am feeling a little intimidated, but I am going to give this a go! Email on its way.


----------



## Ripthorn

Duly noted on all requests, gents. Just let me get through this backlog


----------



## ToddJB

Welcome to the swap and to LJs sherm. We're happy to have ya.


----------



## HokieKen

> Duly noted on all requests, gents. Just let me get through this backlog
> 
> - Ripthorn


No problem Brian. You have until 1/31!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We have reached 21! We can legally drink now so throw your red solo cups away and proceed with the proper bottles and steins.

I'm in Arizona so I'll take names for another 9.5 hours before I call it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, this swap really woke up! I guess I better get my a** in gear, finish up my Christmas projects and get rolling.


----------



## Mosquito

> I love my Iwasakis. They get used on guitars for the necks primarily. And no, I won t be making one for the swap, it won t fit in a flat rate box! But I ve got something else that should make someone pretty happy…
> 
> - Ripthorn


I made a guitar for one of these swaps that did once


----------



## HokieKen

> Wow, this swap really woke up! I guess I better get my a** in gear, finish up my Christmas projects and get rolling.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You have to get your AWL in gear?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Yea, I better get "something" in gear Ken


----------



## PoleVault

Wow, lots of good info about rasps. Thanks for your thoughts. I may try to talk the wife into letting me pick up one or two Iwasakis… though that may be all I get for Christmas


----------



## HokieKen

Woodcraft has a decent selection of Iwasaki's. The prices are pretty reasonable if the quality is as good as I've heard. To clarify though, they aren't hand-stitched like the higher-end ones.

If anyone's gonna spring for 'em, here's an unusually generous Woodcraft coupon you can use through 12/24. Good online or at retail:


----------



## HokieKen

> I love my Iwasakis. They get used on guitars for the necks primarily. And no, I won t be making one for the swap, it won t fit in a flat rate box! But I ve got something else that should make someone pretty happy…
> 
> - Ripthorn
> 
> I made a guitar for one of these swaps that did once
> 
> - Mosquito


Hope ya don't get a tuba player this time Mos!


----------



## bobasaurus

I just found these guys who make fancy rasps cheaper than hand cut:

http://www.corradishop.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=26

I still need to start my project, it's hard having no energy after work in the evenings.


----------



## ToddJB

Interesting Allen. You gonna buy some? I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm tempted by their rifflers, I might well get a few.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Would like to know your thoughts about the rifflers if you do pick them up, Allen.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd be interested in how they stack up to hand-stitched rasps. I have a vey old set of rifflers I inherited a few years ago. I use them a lot but a couple are about spent. I'd like to see a review as well if you spring for them Allen.


----------



## terryR

I've always heard that the randomness left behind by hand-stitching is what gave superior results over a machine produced rasp? Would like to try one of the above, too. But, I'm all set for files and rasps for now.

Getting started,


----------



## HokieKen

I like it so far Terry. That's some might pretty wood.

Seeing your BC awl reminds me… Woodcraft has a bunch of their Cocobolo turning blanks on sale. It's not the best sale but, if you spend $25, it's free shipping.

I ordered a blank to replace the handle on my BC awl so I'll be trying to copy yours again soon ;-P That has turned into one expensive dang awl…


----------



## AgentTwitch

Kenny, they have some 8"x8"x3" blanks of cocobolo for $35. Almost bought some…but then I remembered $35 is still a lot of money.


----------



## Lazyman

> I ve always heard that the randomness left behind by hand-stitching is what gave superior results over a machine produced rasp? Would like to try one of the above, too. But, I m all set for files and rasps for now.
> 
> - terryR


A random pattern is one thing but if the height of each tooth is not consistent, it seems like you would get grooves if any teeth area raised higher than the others. Even a slight difference of a single tooth could be noticeable.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, they have some 8"x8"x3" blanks of cocobolo for $35. Almost bought some…but then I remembered $35 is still a lot of money.
> 
> - AgentTwitch


Yeah, I almost bought that one but then remembered the same thing :-/ I just bought a 2×2x6 for around $9. Still an embarrasing amount for such a small piece of wood but, I need it and haven't been able to find it any cheaper by the time you figure shipping in.

I thought it was funny they have the 3×8x8 on sale for $35 but the 3×6x6 is on sale for $41 ;-p


----------



## clieb91

Haven't been around much but just caught up, cool to see some many involved in the swap. My shows are over and my Christmas gifts are in the works. The tools are in my head and need to get turned into wood. Looking forward to a challenge.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

I haven't compared prices but here is a source for metal that ships in smaller quantities that might be handy if you need some for your tools.

http://hobbymetalkits.com/


----------



## HokieKen

Good prices but they get you on the shipping. I put a 3/16 X 1 X 6 in my cart to see. The part was $3 and change, the shipping was $12.50.

If ordering enough, it may be good. Not for onsey-twosies though…


----------



## Mosquito

I don't know that they "get you on the shipping" as much as they "don't have shipping affiliations/partnerships" to get discounts. That's the part that usually sucks for the little shops to deal with


----------



## HokieKen

> I don t know that they "get you on the shipping" as much as they "don t have shipping affiliations/partnerships" to get discounts. That s the part that usually sucks for the little shops to deal with
> 
> - Mosquito


Agreed. I didn't mean to imply any malicious intent on their part


----------



## Mosquito

I figured, it's just something that's always bugged me. If a small shop doesn't do the volume they don't get the shipping breaks that others do. They've either got to absorb the cost in their profit or up the price. Annoying, since I like to try to shop small places when I can


----------



## terryR

I always order from onlinemetals.com since they always have what I want in stock.

And I always thought the shipping was so expensive because some poor dude had to park at the end of my driveway and carry a heavy box to the door. LOL


----------



## HokieKen

No worries. In 5 years everything will be sold through amazon and drones will deliver it to your door within an hour. In most cases it should arrive before you even realize you need to order it ;-p

Except yours Terry. Drones can't make it up your driveway either ;-P I think the biggest problem with your shipping is that your delivery guy rides a bicycle…


----------



## Mosquito

some day Terry will find a sink hole filled full of packages he never got lol


----------



## terryR

> some day Terry will find a sink hole that he can enlarge enough to fit inside, rappel 100' into, and discover a mile of heavily-decorated passages.
> 
> - Mosquito


fixed it for ya, Mos. 
Oh yeah, I've already BTDT. mapped the cave, and published the article.


----------



## terryR

Honestly, our drive isn't that bad.

But, our neighbor's looks just like that. And is constantly washed out due to rains. Fed Ex tries to leave packages here all the time since they don't wanna take their Mercedes up that scary driveway. I tell 'em to screw off, and buy a truck like mine!

Deliver the package to the customer, or get outta the business, dude.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a couple teaser shots:



















That's right. A pile of wood and pile of metal. And no idea which pieces to use or what to make with them :-/


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm kind of in the same boat Kenny. How the hell did I get this job?

I unfortunately don't think I'm making anything that hasn't been done before so I'm hoping to get one of the new guys so they can have some cool standard stuff to add to their artilary. I do have a theme in mind so they will get some bonus stuff in the process.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. I had a really cool idea for something I think would be really unique. Unfortunately the more I worked out a design the more I became convinced it would end up as more of a novelty rather than a good user tool. I may still pursue it but I'd like to come up with something I feel like someone would get good use out of. I'll probably have to either give up on it being "unique" or give up on it being useful and pick one or the other.

Whose idea was this "surprise" crap anyway? ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mos gets full credit for the surprise idea. I think he rigged the vote. 

I was going to do tenon shoulder saw guides in different depths with brass edges to saw against but it seemed like it would be more of a novelty too. I thought "would I even use these enough to make my own?" And the answer was no. I cut tenons plenty on my own without the sizable guides. I just think they would look cool in a case or something.

So, I thought of a theme someone might like and will roll with that. I should finish my xmas projects this weekend (I've been in the shop a ton lately) and start on this the following. Mine will come with a few tools I think. Can't wait to see what some of the more creative people do on this one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, that doesn't count as a progress pic either Kenny!! Lol


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh, that doesn t count as a progress pic either Kenny!! Lol
> 
> - ki7hy


That's all the progress pic your gettin' for the time being ;-p


----------



## Mosquito

I'm strugglin' on this one so far too, just haven't come up with anything I like yet


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well Kenny that's about all I've got too. In fact, some of my wood are still in log form!! I have the week off from xmas to New Years. Going to take my kids camping for a few days then mill as much as possible and finish off my swap project.

Once I mill everything we can do our other exchange we've discussed Kenny. I'll have some cool stuff.

Mos, Mos, Mos…..wasn't this your idea??? Lol, I think surprise swap would have been better in spring time when we have more time for design and testing. Either way, I can't wait to see what everyone does. Wish mine was more exciting but it'll be very functional at least.


----------



## HokieKen

> Once I mill everything we can do our other exchange we ve discussed Kenny. I ll have some cool stuff.
> 
> - ki7hy


Sweet. Just let me know!



> Mos, Mos, Mos…..wasn t this your idea??? Lol, I think surprise swap would have been better in spring time when we have more time for design and testing. Either way, I can t wait to see what everyone does. Wish mine was more exciting but it ll be very functional at least.
> 
> - ki7hy


Don't know about you but one time's as good as another for me. Seems no matter when I'm supposed to have some "free" time, I never get it!


----------



## Mosquito

lol I have the same problem with spare time too. And just because it was my idea doesn't mean I had an idea of something in mind lol It's harder to get started, just because I have to pick a category first. I won't lie, when I proposed "Shop Art" as well, I had a hard time coming up with an idea for that too. I think I ended up not deciding/starting on anything until a few days before the progress picture deadline. Even still, for the progress pic all I had was the mini workbench, and hadn't completely decided what I was going to do with it.


----------



## HokieKen

Bet you'll be a little slower to suggest swap theme's going forward Mos


----------



## JayT

I must be the oddball. I know what I want to make, have a prototype partially done and just have to find time to start work on another, hopefully better, version utilizing what was learned working on the prototype. Of course, there's always a chance it'll end up like Kenny's idea and just be a novelty instead of a good user tool. I hope that isn't the case, but if so . . . it just became a shop art swap.


----------



## HokieKen

> I must be the oddball. I know what I want to make, have a prototype partially done and just have to find time to start work on another, hopefully better, version utilizing what was learned working on the prototype. Of course, there s always a chance it ll end up like Kenny s idea and just be a novelty instead of a good user tool. I hope that isn t the case, but if so . . . it just became a shop art swap.
> 
> - JayT


Showoff ;-P


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I've been experimenting with working with brass for the first time, but I suck at it. Anyone know a good epoxy that will glue brass to wood? Or tips on how to make square symmetrical pieces?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think being the oddball is a desirable characteristic this time around JayT. Good on you. Wish I could say the same.

Looks like WoodWorkJosh is stretching himself which is awesome. I just use the 30 minute stuff on almost anything and clean the wood with DNA first. You'll want to scuff up sand the brass you're sticking down first. Also leave room for cleaning up squeeze out to sand or cut down to size.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve been experimenting with working with brass for the first time, but I suck at it. Anyone know a good epoxy that will glue brass to wood? Or tips on how to make square symmetrical pieces?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I've always just used whatever general-use epoxy I had handy. Usually Gorilla or Loctite brand. Scuff the side of the brass you're epoxying up pretty good with some coarse paper or a mill file to improve adhesion and clean it off with acetone or denatured alcohol before you apply the epoxy.

You can work brass just fine with carbide or HSS router bits. Best if you have a VS router but ok if not. Make a template and use a pattern bit to make consistent sized squares. You can cut it on your tablesaw or bandsaw too using a fence and/or miter gauge. Of course, all this depends on the size squares you're trying to make and how thick the brass is. If you can give some details on the dimensions without giving anything away, I maybe able to help with some more specific suggestions.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Mosquito

when I was thinking surprise, I was also including shop art lol Just because I'm struggling to come up with ideas doesn't mean it's not still a fun swap


----------



## AgentTwitch

Good for you, JayT. I have a good jump start on my project. Hitting the shop whenever I can squeeze in a few minutes in case work takes me away for extended periods of time like it did for the last swap :-(


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I am just finishing up my kitchen project, tops have been ordered and backsplash still to be picked out. With that in the fold, Christmas and painting other rooms in the house,,,I knew it would be hard for me to commit for this. I will get back in the shop soon and have a few things in mind to make and can be on the fence if this swap comes to an odd number at post time to even the count out.

As I have followed along with this and other swaps I wondered if it might be an advantage if numbers were drawn and people matched up where they could keep in contact with each other by message and come up with ideas to build knowing what the other may need or want and also to help with working thru problems that may arise.

This is just an idea and might of been thought of before and dropped but it was a passing thought .


----------



## Mosquito

Turtle, it is nice to know the recipient before you make the item (like when I made the guitar themed marking gauge for Ripthorn, given his guitar making). We used to do that in the earlier swaps. We'd have a sign up deadline, and after that, the swap recipients would be generated. Everyone would build knowing who they were sending to.

The problem we ran into (and I was one of the handful of unlucky people on the receiving end of it) was people would not follow through on their commitment and their swap recipient was left empty handed in some cases (in others, others who had made extra would step up and send a spare set). That's when we started doing the required progress pictures shortly before the shipping deadline. That way the moderator got to check in on everyone before officially handing out swap recipients, in-case someone didn't come through. It's still not fool proof, but it seems to have cut down on the problem.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I can see that happening Mos, especially here during the holidays.


----------



## HokieKen

We don't need even numbers either Turtle since we're not pairing up, we can have odd numbers if it works out that way. So hop on in either way if you have the time! Of course it's our esteemed moderators call but we'll vouch for you ;-)

Personally I like not knowing who is building for me 'til I get that sweet package in the mail . I would love to know who I'm building for in this one though. I have one idea but it would be useless if my recipient isn't a turner and I have another idea but it would only be useful to a hand plane user.


----------



## Mosquito

what better way to get into handplanes though Ken ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

True… I've got a couple of old rust bricks. I could tune 1 of those up and send with it. Hmmmmmm


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just gotta say I'm finding this one fascinating to watch. I thought about signing up, but I got a new pair of knees in late October, and wasn't sure whether I'd be able to get shop time or not (as it turns out, the knees wouldn't have prevented me, but life is throwing other obstacles).

Anyway, I'm really looking forward to seeing what comes of it. Kudos to everyone, even if trying to come up with ideas is making your brain hurt.


----------



## waho6o9

Sign up for one of them Dave, they're a lot of fun.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Turtle, Mos is right for sure. I'm the so called moderator on this swap and have even been tempted to figure out my person ahead of time so I can be a rockstar and get them more of a needed item but if they quit or drop then I'm screwed as well. So it's tough, we just have to pick our projects and roll. I'm just not very imaginative right now with all the xmas gifts and squeezing in time on what's supposed to be an heirloom dining table that's taking me way to long.

I've given up on finishing my table until my xmas stuff and swap stuff are done. Then back to just the table, no other projects. The wife was forced to agree. She wants the table and 100's of other things and then wonders why she doesn't have a table yet. Grrrrr….


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve given up on finishing my table until my xmas stuff and swap stuff are done. Then back to just the table, no other projects. The wife was forced to agree. She wants the table and 100 s of other things and then wonders why she doesn t have a table yet. Grrrrr….
> 
> - ki7hy


Sounds like my wife! Does yours also complain about you spending too much time in the shop after complaining about stuff not being made/fixed? Ahhhhh women…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually no, she gets a happier hubby if I have some shop time. Mine is just a hobby for the most part so if I don't get some time away from work/kids/chores then she gets a grumpy dude. She's pretty cool about shop time. She does come out and pull up a seat at my bench and hang out from time to time. She likes it out there I think.

She's got a whole craft room of her own. Special printers, cutters, whatever else they all use. She takes on her own "list" which keeps her busy.

She's a good woman. Doesn't pick on me too much. The table is taking so long mainly because I'm taking so long. This thing needs to be pretty nice when I'm done so I think I'm being too picky with every detail and it's really just a simple live edge dining table.


----------



## Mosquito

This is often how my shop/hobby time goes:

*Me:* "Hey, what do you want to do tonight?"

*Her:* "I want to sit and read" -OR- "I want to catch up on some TV shows"

*Me:* "Ok, I'll be working on stuff then"


----------



## HokieKen

*Her:* "Oh good. Here's a list of the things you can work on"


----------



## Mosquito

not usually lol She'll make requests from time to time, but so far relatively rarely. Usually it's me that comes up with projects for myself to do, to distract from the ones I should be doing…

Speaking of, lunch time, then back to one of those distraction projects lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

Everyone seems so far ahead of me. I have been so wrapped up that every time I get ready to start, another rush order pops up. Got ready to start, "Jeff, I need 12 more of your sleds". Ready to start, "Jeff, I need 24 wooden stockings for my class to paint". Ready to start again, "Jeff you need to finish those safes for the boys". "Don't forget you have to go to work and oh yea, start getting those retirement papers in". Can you say swamped!?


----------



## bondogaposis

I found a board.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, I have seriously considered 4 different ideas for this swap and keep arriving back at my original one. I'm going with unique and letting utility take a back seat. Hopefully it will be both! I just hope I have enough shop time to get enough done to have progress pics by the end of the month :-/ Between work, Christmas and some family issues, I think I've probably spent a total of 5 hours in the shop in the last month :-( I have this evening free though so my first chore will be to pick out my wood and mill it to rough size and set it somewhere to let the MC stabilize for a couple of days.

I'm at least relieved that I have committed to an idea and have most of the design work ironed out. I even bought a new toy a couple of months that I'll get to break in on this project ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good deal Kenny. AgentTwitch already sent me progress pics. Damn over achiever!! Someone is going to get a nice package.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Hurray for new toys!

Last swap I had to bow out due to work…I want to make sure that I am done early so that any unexpected work travel will not be a problem this time. I will have it boxed up and ready for my wife to ship if I am away-or, that is the goal anyway.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well Norm, like I said, I don't know who's going to get my name but I would be extremely happy receiving that package.

Can't wait to see more pics. Moderator is awesome, until I end up seeing my surprise I suppose. Hopefully I'll forget who made what by then.

On my progress, I have done nothing. I just about finished all of my xmas gifts last weekend though. Only one more sneaky one I'm doing for the wife and it's mostly done and I have to sneak it in where she won't come out to the shop. Now I'm free to do swap stuff. I do need to setup my new to me table saw a bit better so I'll work on that this weekend too. I have new plastic for the beis fence, and need to add on my router table extension. I have a new piece of malemine for that ready to go.i need to make a motor cover but that might have to wait. I'll see what works out for time. I also paid Lee last night for my shark guard so that should ship on Monday at the latest but he said maybe this week.

I need a table saw in good order to finish my swap stuff and of course setup for the shop the way I want it anyway.


----------



## JayT

All I could send at the moment is a pic of a 75% done prototype. All available shop time has been devoted to getting Christmas presents done.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pics aren't due yet. You have a couple more weeks.

I wouldn't even have prototype pics to send. I don't really need a prototype though for mine. I'm not as creative as you are for sure.

I have three day weekends and worked about 30 hours this last weekend in the shop to finish up my projects for xmas. I checked off 15 gifts over the weekend with one secret one to go. About 10 were on the lathe so that helped some for time.

Really looking forward to doing the swap stuff I have planned even if it isn't a new idea.


----------



## PoleVault

My first prototype failed miserably… either I go back to the drawing board and really simplify it… which would take all the fun out of it… Or I have to go with a different idea. Kind of disappointing… but someday I'll get it working.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If you decide not to use it for the swap then make a post about it and the fine folks around here will be happy to help figure out the issues I'm sure.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm on a roll now! Woods selected and cut to rough sizes to acclimate before final dimensioning. Here's a teaser


----------



## bobasaurus

Yes, that does look like wood  . I wish we had more progress pictures.


----------



## HokieKen

I just wish I had more progress to take pics of! I'm out of the gate now though. For me, that's always the hard part. Once I've settled on a design and actually put blade to wood I'm usually okay from then on.

I'm with you though Allen, I like to see teaser pics. Keeps me motivated when I see that others are doing something. I don't like being the straggler ;-)

So you guys show us some skin! (Metaphorically, please don't actually show skin :-/)


----------



## woodcox

Some progress and so far so good. I have a plan and most materials so far. I had to clean the shop for the wifs car so she doesn't have to scrape her windows this time of year. And sharpen almost every plane iron I have. All of my chisels are next. Sharp always makes things easier.


----------



## HokieKen

Sure are some purrrrdy shavings comin' off there woodcox!


----------



## waho6o9

Hacksawing D2 steel gets old quick. Hello machine shop.


----------



## HokieKen

Cutoff wheel in a dremel does the trick wahoo


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Kenny


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice batch of photos, wood comrades. I still need to start mine, I have too many other projects at the moment. Gotta get some Christmas items done.


----------



## Mosquito

^ That


----------



## JayT

^ ditto

I'm down to one Christmas present to complete, all others are done. Once that one is off the bench, I can go full steam on the swap. Problem is that the one that needs done is only barely started. :-0


----------



## JayT

^ ditto

I'm down to one Christmas present to complete, all others are done. Once that one is off the bench, I can go full steam on the swap. Problem is that the one that needs done is only barely started. :-0


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just two boxes to sand and finish and Christmas projects are done! (and doors to clean). Then I hope I can get rolling!.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Completed a portion of my swap. I had a chance to try some Apple. Man, that stuff sure is purdy with some finish.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Not much of a progress pic…some of the wood used. Need to bring my phone into the shop with me more often. I have pics of the project, but not the process or clues.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow! That is some gorgeous curl Norm. Cherry?


----------



## AgentTwitch

Kenny, that is maple. I would love to get some curly cherry in the future. I have some spalted beech that has some figure, but need to stabilize it. One of these days I will invest in resin stabilizing. I could have someone else do it for me, but $10-13 a pound (after stabilizing) will add up quickly.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Norm sent me his apple project and what he used this maple on and all I have to say is I would be extremely pleased owning what's coming out of that shop.

Norm, I have been researching stabilization stuff too. I have tons of extremely dense wood in AZ but when I go to turn it, a lot of times it breaks apart due to hairline crack and being inherently brittle. I'll build something up for myself at some point.


----------



## terryR

I was collecting all the stuff needed for stablizing wood, but got sidetracked with life. Decided to go with epoxy resin. All I need is a pressure pot, and I'm in business. Would love to offer to treat wood for you guys, but I bet shipping is a deal killer.

One item nearly completed, the second gift started!


----------



## AgentTwitch

Thanks, David. I have always been amazed at the beauty of desert ironwood and mesquite. Do you turn much of those? I saw a Sauer infill plane with desert ironwood…Looked amazing!

Terry, does the epoxy you are using get deep enough inside the wood? Pressure pots are definitely more cost effective. Plus you can use alumilite for filling large voids and adding interest to Burls and the like.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use a lot of mesquite and whatever ironwood I can get for free. Mesquite I can usually get plenty for free, ironwood is tougher because it's regulated. Whomever gets my swap will get some AZ wood for sure. Probably both species but might not use mesquite and use acacia instead. It's harder and looks nicer I think but I stare at mesquite all the time so I think I'm just too used to it. We are lucky here in a way. We don't have big trees but the wood we do have is some cool stuff.

Of course my swap might have a lot of different woods in it…..hint hint.


----------



## terryR

Norm, I've got that Alumilite resin, not epoxy. Haven't tried it yet. Have material for making molds, and colors to add. Just too many irons in the fire at present to play with the stuff. But, I'm collecting burls and funky woods to use.

Ya know, I've been intrigued by a wood swap for a long time. No mesquite here in AL, but lots of Osage and Spalted Buckeye. I even have a stash of white oak barn wood! LOL.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We can chat Terry. I have a bunch of small logs and stumps at the house and have next week off. I plan to mill down as much as possible after taking the family camping next Monday -Wednesday.

Kenny and I have a wood swap that will be happening after I do my milling. Would be happy to add you to the list. All small stuff of course. Maybe the medium or large flat rate box. I wouldn't have enough ironwood to send either of you but I have as much mesquite as you want, a little olive, lots of eucalyptus and acacia too. So we can arrange all of that over PM if you want. I'm good to go just about anytime really. I am just out of milled mesquite for Kenny right now so that's why I've had him on hold.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd love a nice chunk of osage for a mallet head TR. I got enough Walnut, Cherry and Oak to cover you and Dave if y'all wanna make it a threesome :-/ Swapping wood is great it's just that shipping can be kinda crippling for anything more than a few small chunks.


----------



## terryR

Cool.

I'm in the middle of moving from one shop to another, but still stop to grab wood from the side of the road. Yes, I hoard the stuff! I'm only 51 years old, so plenty of time to use what's in the extra stack(s).

I'm def in for a small box to swap. Sometimes I'm embarrassed by how many tiny pieces of wood I save. But, it only takes a few square inches to make some nice stuff,


----------



## AgentTwitch

David, I am not familiar with acaia or olive. I would be down for a lumber swap using flat rate shipping. Regional wood swap!


----------



## HokieKen

I do have a few small offcuts of some exotics that you might want too. Smaller than stuff I usually use but maybe big enough for your flint knives.

Which by the way, are some sexy little devils!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Cool guys. I'm of course in. Let's just pick a flat rate everyone is happy with and roll with that when everyone is ready.

I'm only 39 Terry so I'll definitely have time to use things I grab. I'm also a guy who pulls off the road to grab wood if I see it. In Arizona we have some insane monsoon storms. It's really unique and not like other places. So trees do come down usually in August/September in spending more time getting wood than I do working it. It's worth it though and the wife loves the "adventure" of it.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a pretty little spiral I just peeled off my swap project.


----------



## GlenintheNorth

I wonder if there's a shop-made tool that's had four or more owners now..like the fruitcake that's left in someone's will.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll bet there's been 1000's over 4 generations old created in a shops all over the world. The Japanese have been doing this for 1000's of years, I can only imagine what's been handed down over there.

Kenny, nice pic!!! I'm not going to lie, I can't wait for progress pics from everyone. Norm spoiled me on his. The progress pics are like boobs in a way. Once you see one, you want to see them all!


----------



## jeffswildwood

My brother in law just gifted me with a box full of wormy chestnut. All about 17 inches long with varying widths. All tooled down to half inch. Looking forward to seeing what comes out of this!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score Jeff! Chestnut is hard to come by. I have a single piece about 3×12x1 that I've been hoarding until it speaks to me for something to use it for.

Dave, for the last time, I'm not showing you my boobs.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've never even had a shot at chestnut. Can't wait to swap lumber with a few of you. I love the stuff I use but when basic walnut and hard maple are priced outrageous it gets old sometimes. I'm just glad I've learned to mill the little stuff and AZWoody from here mills the big stuff for good prices for me.

Kenny, persistence will pay off. Just sayin.


----------



## Boatman53

I wouldn't mind participating in a wood swap. I've got a lot of teak and hickory at the moment.
Jim


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How does a guy in NY have a bunch of teak? Lol

I'll take some if I have something you're interested in.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok, my turn for a sneak peak pic. Just got this today and will be used in the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

What are you gonna make with safety glasses? ;-P

I'm guessing a "Boatman" probably keeps Teak on hand. Personally never worked with it and I like Hickory for chisel handles. Man, this wood swapping could get expensive…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm going to make everything out of safety glasses….SURPRISE!

The brass is for safety in the shop, intruders.

I was kidding on the teak, I know it's good for outdoors. Hickory is pretty inexpensive around here. Not sure if that's normal.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Awesomeness. Safety stick of excellence.

Just saw that there is a large flat rate box that is nearly lumber friendly:

Large flat rate Game box, Outside Dimensions: 24-1/16" x 11-7/8" x 3-1/8"

Got to love free boxes and free delivery to your home.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So if we did 23" x 11" at 3" thick that's 5.27 bf and would cost $18.75 plus tax so that's $3.56 p/bf not including tax. So that's not the cheapest in the world at all.

The other regular large flat rate is about the same bf as well of course. Just different dimensions.

At $3.56 and limited sizes I would want some pretty cool pieces I think because I'm cheap and scrounge for wood. So I would think we would need to do as I would expect most of us would do and that's 1. Pack the box full. 2. Give your fellow Lumberjock something you're proud to give. 3. Maybe talk to them about preferred dimensions for different species unless it one big hunk of wood??

Thoughts on this guys? Also, should I start an official lumber swap thread that can be on going where people can post pics and what they have/want but swap only, no sales??


----------



## terryR

Honestly, I feel sorta bad for elbowing my way into a small wood swap you guys had already arranged. But, from the other replies, maybe a completely new swap wood be good?


----------



## HokieKen

I think a separate thread is a good idea Dave. Personally, the only reason for me to swap is for stuff I can't get locally or online at a reasonable price. I agree it's kinda silly to pay 3.56/bf to ship something I can buy for $2.50. UNLESS it costs the LJ on the other end $6 where they live.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Terry, don't feel bad we are all in this together.

Kenny, I'll get flat rate prices and bf calculated and start an ongoing thread that people can post their stuff in with some pics or whatever and then other can chime in if they want it. Not a regulated swap but a place to exchange. I'll figure all of it out tonight and get something up for everyone.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Terry. Like I said, I been wanting a good chunk of osage for a while and no one around here has it so I'd be glad to swap if I got anything you need. I know Dave wants Walnut but after seeing your pencil cups, I'd be embarrased to send you my boring Walnut ;-)

I'll look in my offcut box and see if I have some flint knife handles that may be worth a mallet head though


----------



## XquietflyX

i'm sorry i missed the swap this year!!!! i can't wait to see the reveal pics!!!!


----------



## Boatman53

5 board feet of teak is $150 where I live. 
Jim


----------



## terryR

Here in the country, the locals will bulldoze Osage into burn piles to make room for hay. Of course, hay is worth a ton when you have livestock! And I bet you guys are all cooking some livestock for the holidays. LOL.

Kenny, I have a chunk with yer name on it. A piece of 'firewood' that's been drying in the shop for 5 years at least.


----------



## ToddJB

> Ok, my turn for a sneak peak pic. Just got this today and will be used in the swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ki7hy


I've got a very similar bar in my shop that will likely find its way into my swap item.


----------



## HokieKen

Todd and Dave, y'all are doin' good. Brass that size is hard to find anymore unless you pay an arm and a leg for it.



> Kenny, I have a chunk with yer name on it. A piece of firewood that s been drying in the shop for 5 years at least.
> 
> - terryR


Awesome TR! I'll see what I got that I can send ya. Any requests?


----------



## AgentTwitch

> At $3.56 and limited sizes I would want some pretty cool pieces I think because I m cheap and scrounge for wood. So I would think we would need to do as I would expect most of us would do and that s 1. Pack the box full. 2. Give your fellow Lumberjock something you re proud to give. 3. Maybe talk to them about preferred dimensions for different species unless it one big hunk of wood??
> 
> Thoughts on this guys? Also, should I start an official lumber swap thread that can be on going where people can post pics and what they have/want but swap only, no sales??
> 
> - ki7hy


So…No construction lumber cutoffs?


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a few small offcuts Terry. Also have cherry, walnut and oak in several sizes. I will have some Bubinga, paduak, and bocote but not sure how much until I get some time to turn the screwdriver handles those blanks are destined for.










Walnut, Jatoba, Sumac, Red Cedar, Red Elm, Butternut and the little chunk is Cocobolo


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Todd and Dave, y all are doin good. Brass that size is hard to find anymore unless you pay an arm and a leg for it.
> 
> Kenny, I have a chunk with yer name on it. A piece of firewood that s been drying in the shop for 5 years at least.
> 
> - terryR
> 
> Awesome TR! I ll see what I got that I can send ya. Any requests?
> 
> - HokieKen


I only have one arm and one leg left now Kenny. It wasn't cheap. 1.5"


----------



## ToddJB

Little bit of work started last night - at the neglect of some other things that should have been getting finished up - oh well.


----------



## terryR

Good looking spindle blanks, Kenny. I'm pretty full of walnut, cherry, and oaks. For the little knives I usually search for knotty, twisted wood with tons of grain. Trash sometimes. LOL. I'd love to score some weird species that I don't have, domestic even.

I have a feeling that organizing a wood swap could be a nightmare!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Terry, I was going to make another thread for a wood swap that would kind of be ongoing person by person but didn't get to it last night. I'll try to get to it today. It'll have rules and info and stuff so I have to actually put my thoughts together the best I can.


----------



## JayT

> I d love to score some weird species that I don t have, domestic even.
> 
> - terryR


If you are interested, I can get you some honey locust. A couple sawyers here occasionally have some and one of our stores has a bunch reserved for when it comes out of the kiln. Very different coloring, the tan has a pink/orange tint. It probably wouldn't be knotty or twisted grain, though, unless I can talk a sawyer into saving me some crotch/branch area cutoffs.

Hoping to get some work in on the swap project starting Saturday. The prototype is basically complete and working, just need some final shaping and finish, but is done enough that I feel the concept is valid and can start on the better version.


----------



## Boatman53

I think that is a great idea, I have quite a bit of teak cutoffs and some big 3" thick hickory that I would trade for woods I don't have. A targeted swap for people to go to and say I have such and such and am looking for something else,would be great.
Jim


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's exactly what I plan to do Jim. I'm going to add shipping info and dimensions etc to it plus make sure it's not a sale post, swap only. Ah hell….I'll get to work on it now. It should be up soon.

Jay, can't wait to see the progress pic porn on this one. Love your work, as you know I built the awesome shooter based off your write up.


----------



## AgentTwitch

That is what I envisioned, Jim.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok guys. Wood swap thread is up. I know it's not perfect so hit me up to make changes you think should be in there or something I forgot.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/194474


----------



## jeffswildwood

Finally, I got to start on my swap item. At least I will have somewhat of a progress pic next week. Cut a little oak and walnut. Hickory comes next.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet! Progress pics are due in about a week. Make them very detailed so I can see the awesome stuff that'll be coming out of this swap. Seriously, so far I am impressed and excited.


----------



## Ripthorn

Just to confirm, progress pics go to the email address, right? Additionally, teaser shot:










Oh wait, those aren't for this swap. See, I teased you all, right? Right? Ouch, stop throwing those rocks at me!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, ripthorn sent me his progress pic and that one with all the others, I can already send you your recipients name and address. It's all going to my house.

I'm not going to be bummed no matter who I get so far. Great stuff coming out of this one.


----------



## JayT

FYI, Lee Valley is doing free shipping starting today until January 4. Might be an opportunity if someone needs parts & pieces for a swap or other project.

We'll see how much work gets done tomorrow and will have a progress pic in after that. Might just be the prototype and some parts and pieces for the swap version, but I'm at least getting started and the majority of the work will be done in January.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds good JayT. Can't wait to see what you came up with. Lots of amazing stuff in the few pics I've been given thus far.

A reminder to everyone else, about a week left for progress pics.


----------



## clieb91

Sheesh.. I better make some progress. Besides the wood choices and what I am making I have not gotten very far. The good news is all of the Christmas gifts are done and I can focus on this for a bit. May decide to change the woods a bit depending on what the large wrapped up gift in my living room is that has a nice solid thunk to it.










I should get some time tomorrow and Monday to work on this and get some progress pics in.

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not a bad selection of wood Chris. Is that birds eye at the bottom there? Love that stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

That BEM will look great with that (purpleheart?) Chris. Love BEM but it's pretty much nonexistant around here except at woodcraft. And they think it's worth it's weight in gold…



> FYI, Lee Valley is doing free shipping starting today until January 4. Might be an opportunity if someone needs parts & pieces for a swap or other project.
> 
> - JayT


Well if my tailvise screw ain't under the tree I'll be ordering it on the 26th!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Birds eye isn't common around here either. We don't have any maple common in my parts. Funny story, I go to a yard sale and they had some wood pulled up. I bought a really dirty nasty piece about 5' long 10" wide. They said it was walnut. $7. I really just had to take their word for it because it was pretty grey and dirty.

Got it home and threw it through the planer and it's a beautiful piece of birds eye. When it came out of the other end of the planer I was like "yes!!! I taught my planer to turn wood into birds eye maple!!!!"


----------



## Mosquito

My score (that I just used 1/2 of in part of a Christmas present this year) was at Menards (Big box store), I've made it a habit to check the maple for good curly boards, both the S4S and the "rough" (Planed 2 sides straight one edge). Ended up finding a nice birdseye board in the "rough" bin, and it came out to about $3.50/bf for the birdseye, not bad at all… I've also got a pretty decent stash of S4S curly maple too, from selectively raiding their maple boards as well lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, I wish I could get lucky like that. Around here we have only lowe's. Great if you want pine, poplar or ceder but if you want something better it's a trip to the lumber yard. Not having a planer I have to get creative if I go that route. "Please Santa, I've been a good little wood worker this year, I want a dewalt planer"!


----------



## terryR

Lots of progress today.

Someone is getting claro walnut, I promise.


----------



## HokieKen

You making musket balls or fishing sinkers TR? ;-)

Merry Christmas guys and gals!


----------



## waho6o9

Merry Christmas to all LJers world wide.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Merry Christmas everyone. The timeline part is over now, at least Christmas stuff. Now time for some real shop swap project progress.

Enjoy your families!!! Without them our lists would be shorter!


----------



## Boatman53

What's that metal Terry? A neighbor of ours just gave me some pewter ware. I've melted some of it down and made muffin tin ingots in preparation for a project. I look forward to see what you are making.
Jim


----------



## bobasaurus

That's pretty intriguing, Terry. Though I really want you to make a functioning version of your plow plane replica.


----------



## terryR

Jim, it's pewter. For years I've melted it to add weight to the forward end of my wooden knapping tools. Kinda ironic, I'd love to show YOU the object I'm building more than anyone on this list! 

Thanks, Allen. Just waiting on some forged damascus stock for the iron.

LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

JayT sent his progress pics and you all know his innovation is pretty amazing, this is going to be an awesome swap. I'd like to say it's the moderator but it might not be.


----------



## clieb91

Hope all of those that celebrated had a good holiday and got some new toys… err tools.  Looking forward to getting back into the shop this week and making some progress on the swap. Also need to get it back in order from the last few months.

The wood is Birds Eye Maple, I'm pretty sure I picked it up at The Woodworking Show a few years ago now. The others are Purpleheart and Oak. The gift from my sister was a 36" x 6 1/2" x 1 3/4" piece of Walnut, that may or may not find some of its way into the project.

Going to try to stay a lil' more active on the thread here and look forward to seeing what come out of everyone's shop.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

Progress pic's sent. Ki7hy hope you like it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great Ctl. Looks like some good wood choices. I do love Purple Heart because it's purple and all but it never takes a finish well without turning too dark. In pens I just use wax usually so it doesn't darken. Anyone else have tips on that?? (Convo starter)

Jeff, pic looks great!!! Looking forward to handing out recipients so we can keep the party moving.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

PROGRESS PICS DUE IN 5 DAYS!!!!!!

I have many, but many more need to submit.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've got some purple heart that actually turns purple when it oxidizes, so it's brown freshly cut and then turns bright purple.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Some bird's-eye maple blanks waiting to be turned into screw driver handles. I like the figure that is interwoven between the eyes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Interesting rip thorn. I've got some really purple stuff but need to be careful with the finish or it looks almost brown.

Norm you aren't giving away screwdrivers too?? Also giving up your surprise??

I do want to say guys I'm on the road and doing some camping with the wife and kids until Wednesday. If I don't respond to progress pics it's because I don't have service. I'll be back home Wednesday but looking for service along the way.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I havent given up on the swap items, made some progress today but the pics would give it away. The bird's-eye comments caught my eye on this thread so i posted a random shop pic. The wood was just moved into the house to reach a better moisture level and I want to turn a set of drivers using a set of the grace USA shanks from a few swaps ago for my traveling tool chest.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Grace shafts with turned birds eye maple handles. What could be better! Please post pics when done, I would really like to see this set!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's awesome Norm. I definitely love that stuff and the grace shafts. I bought 72 in various sizes when we did the group buy.

Looks like I get 2-3 bars where we are camping so I'll be checking mail and stuff at times. Desert camping in Arizona, literally on an edge of a 40 foot cliff. Our stove is about a foot from falling off.


----------



## ToddJB

My items will require some turning, but haven't turned in awhile, so I thought I would practice by finally making so handles for the carbide tools I made about 1.5 years ago and have just been using by just holding on to the metal bar. MUCH BETTER!










I'll be a last day'er on my progress pic, but progress is being made.


----------



## Mosquito

definitely going to be under the gun on this one


----------



## AgentTwitch

The lathe chisel handles look great, Todd. I need to turn a set for some carbide tools I picked up on eBay. I like that style, looks comfy.

Jeff, I will be sure to post a finished pic or project when they are done.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Norm, I bet they will be really something. Those black shafts and the BEM, quite a combination.


----------



## waho6o9

Nice work on the lathe handles Todd!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Guys this is going to be a great swap. Everything I've seen so far would fit nicely in my shop or anyone's shop.

I'm home from a short camping trip with my kids and beautiful wife. Now it's time for me to do some milling and shop swap work myself over the next 5 days I'll be a full time woodworker/sawyer/wood butcher.

On the bright side I'll be safe. Received a shark guard yesterday but didn't get it until today. Big shark guard for a big big big saw. Very excited for that. I don't think I'll be able to not put it on tonight. It will come in handy for sure, this saw demands a little extra respect.

On another note, I'm still missing a lot of progress pics and there's only a few days left to get them in. Shoot them over via the email you registered with. If you're having other issues regarding the swap, shoot me an email anyway, we can talk about it.

Hope everyone had a good Christmas. Happy new year all.


----------



## bobasaurus

I've been busy with Christmas gifts, then lazy after. I'll try to get you a picture on time though.


----------



## HokieKen

With Christmas over, I've been working on my new bench. Just did the final glue up on the top ). Starting milling legs tomorrow but I've been taking an hour or so each day to do a bit on my swap tool so I'm keeping up.


----------



## JayT

It's OK, Kenny, you can just send me the bench.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny send me the old one.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry, JayT too much work in the new bench to send it off. And my son's already laid claim to the old one Dave. Two of my Christmas gifts were a tailvise screw (I'll be using for a leg vise) and a pair of Grammercy holdfasts. I can't wait to get legs on this thing so I can get to the fun stuff!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have the gramercy holdfasts and love them. I use them in a pine bench just fine. Beat them up prett hard too. You'll like them and for the price I think they are the best. Bear forge ones from Colorado would be cool but they are spends.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I haven't input into the spreadsheet yet so I had to count up my progress pics. I have eight people who have sent me stuff.

So let's get them in there folks! 21 people signed up other than me so I need to see 13 more progress pics or unfortunately I will end up dropping people and trust me, I don't want to do that at all. Not with the stuff I've been seeing. Except Kenny's, his sucks. It's a piece of T-track. ;P


----------



## PoleVault

We're in the middle of packing up the house to move, but I'll get some progress pics tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Mosquito

I might suggest extending the progress pic date to the 2nd, so people can have the weekend to get some last minute progress in, just in case.

I made much progress tonight. Unfortunately, most of that progress was taking pieces out of the scrap bin, messing about with it trying to make it into a shop made surprise swap, and then moving it to the burn bin. Nothin' doin' tonight, apparently. Maybe better luck tomorrow. I've got a Plan B. in progress already, but would prefer not to go that route.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If someone sent progress pics on the 2nd instead I'm sure I would take it. I just have to be all tough to get people on the ball after Christmas even if it's a small ploy. There will be a final cutoff/call though I'll definitely need to do that.

Since I'm being all tough, Mos, plan B is a fail….plan A only.

<puffed>


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If you do need an extra day or two just shoot me an email or post here and it'll be all good. At least I'll know who to expect.


----------



## HokieKen

Hey, who can't use a piece of T track? Surprise! ;-)


----------



## ToddJB

Mine's ah coming, Dave. Keep your britches on. If I didn't wait til the deadline to send it I would be going against my character, ya know?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I get it Todd. If I don't post deadline reminders, people would complain I didn't post deadline reminders. So I need to keep on the job I suppose.

Looking forward to seeing what you've got.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I have part of mine still on the lathe and another couple of pieces on the bench. I'll get you pics over the weekend. I like Mos's idea of the 2nd.


----------



## PoleVault

Got my progress pic sent in… I hope my tool will be useful to whoever gets it. It's been interesting working in the shop while I'm trying to pack everything to move!


----------



## Iguana

Teaser pic:









That's just the miscellaneous wood storage racks. I know that whatever I'm making will be found in there, somewhere…


----------



## Iguana

Maybe I'll start with this


----------



## HokieKen

Nice rack Mark! That's some nice looking thin stock.


----------



## ToddJB

Here's my progress teaser.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Todd, that looks like a close-up of an abrasive cleaner block.

It's a good thing I like hand tools…We just had a Noreaster that knocked out power to 90,000 homes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What's that white stuff all over the place Norm?

It'll be 70 degrees in AZ today.


----------



## terryR

Looks like Todd is scraping a hide to obtain glue particles!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Just emailed my progress pic


----------



## AgentTwitch

Dave, trade you my local temp for yours?

It's pretty, but flushing toilets with buckets of water isn't fun.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I live in AZ for a reason. I just took the kids camping earlier in the week and it got to 32 degrees. I'm a wuss in that kind of weather. I'll pass!!

Thanks for all the progress pics guys! Keep them coming. Everything looks amazing!


----------



## waho6o9

The metal's milled. Teaser shot ^^

Now for the woodworking part.

Let's see some progress pics and Happy New Year folks !


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok guys….I think I'm going a little overboard on this one. I'm glad I don't have to send progress pics to anyone cause whomever that is will think I'm crazy. Just sayin.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're giving away too much waho!!!

I know those don't look like that anymore but still. Shhhhhhh!!!! lol I can't wait for everyone to get there stuff.

Some repeat stuff from previous swaps (I think all of my items are) and some out of the blue stuff with good ideas behind them. Seriously cool swap idea Mos.

Dave


----------



## waho6o9

LOL


----------



## Mosquito

still kicking myself for making the category decision making up to myself lol


----------



## PoleVault

At least one of these pieces will make it into my project… though I still have to figure out where to use it!


----------



## Mosquito

Crunch time today…


----------



## woodcox

ima goin, ima goin









I'll send you a pic of where I'm at later. Solid sixty percenter here.


----------



## Iguana

> Nice rack Mark! That s some nice looking thin stock.
> 
> - HokieKen


Bandsaw and drum sander, baby!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Sent a couple progress pics. Made the deadline!


----------



## RichCMD

Here's a little teaser for you.









Sent in some progress pictures. "Nothing like waiting until the last minute," he said in an embarrassed way.


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm running late, hopefully I can get out some shots tomorrow.


----------



## Mosquito

I have progress!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great job guys. Going to do the spreadsheet tomorrow and see who I'm missing.

It's going to be a good one!

Dave


----------



## terryR

I'm late.
Hopefully not too late, though?


----------



## Mosquito

Got a fair bit of progress in yesterday, waiting on glue today…. yeay glue


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Terry you're good!

Past moderators, what's the drop rate post progress pics roughly?


----------



## AgentTwitch

I hd a couple drop on the dovetail tool swap after the progress pic. 10-15% roughly. One drop was just days before ship.


----------



## HokieKen

I think we had about 25% drop at progress pic time in the last swap.


----------



## Mosquito

last time around I think I only had 2-3, which was quite low, given we had quite a few participants. That swap may have been a record, though I don't remember what the first mallet swap was like in terms of numbers, or the following marking knife


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We are only missing two progress pics I believe. One of the two emailed and said they will be sending in the next day or two. So that leaves only one missing.

I was curious how many drop after this point. It sounds like maybe 2 out of our 22 roughly if we go on past averages.

Everyone seems to have gotten pretty far except Kenny and his piece of T-track. Lol

I'm hoping to be shipping ready by today or tomorrow myself. I had two more things planned but the wife said "so your bonus gifts have bonus gifts?" So she told me to save it for another swap or a gift. I'm still packing a nice box I think.

I showed my wife all the progress pics and she liked them. It was a funny convo about who's swap item I would want most and I had to describe how we did it so it's random even for me. She said she wanted to do the spreadsheet. I think she wants to see me stuck with Kenny's piece of T-track.

Happy new year friends.


----------



## JayT

First teaser


----------



## kelvancra

Is that sycamore, JayT?

Picked up a hundred or so board feet via craigslist. Nice, dense stuff.


----------



## JayT

> Is that sycamore, JayT?
> 
> - Kelly


Yep, quarter sawn sycamore.


----------



## kelvancra

After playing with the sycamore I got free, I wish I'd gone back for a couple more loads. The stuff has beautiful grain.


----------



## bobasaurus

Finally started today, just slightly late as is my style. Teaser-ish photos:


----------



## Mosquito

Well… more progress today post-glue up. And my swap item is going to have to get a little shorter lol

I was careful not to screw up the 7 for the new year, but then totally half-minded it and screwed up the 1!









Good news is that it works fantastically, so I'm rather pleased with everything else


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good Allen. It's also very nice of you to offer everyone on the swap a Damascus chisel. I look forward to receiving mine!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, mos I just noticed your post and looked at the pic first and thought…ooops!


----------



## Mosquito

That's alright, I'll get a straighter line on the second attempt lol


----------



## waho6o9

Hello McMaster-Carr:
https://www.mcmaster.com

Brass time!


----------



## Mosquito

Teaser pic:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You didn't have to cut that much off Mos.


----------



## bobasaurus

Mos, that picture is an enigma. I can't fathom what the heck is going to come from that.

waho, I've found that the cheapest brass I could get was from ebay. McMaster has everything, but is usually overpriced.

And I'm sure I could crank out 22 damascus chisels in like 10 minutes tops, no problem.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

9 and a half Allen, I didn't receive one progress pic or any email from that member so there's only 21 of us.

See, I'm already helping!


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, that picture is an enigma. I can t fathom what the heck is going to come from that.
> 
> waho, I ve found that the cheapest brass I could get was from ebay. McMaster has everything, but is usually overpriced.
> 
> And I m sure I could crank out 22 damascus chisels in like 10 minutes tops, no problem.
> 
> - bobasaurus


lol we'll have to see.

And re:McMaster, even if their prices are decent, there's a fair chance you'll get murdered on shipping.

I've liked MSCDirect and OnlineMetals for places to get metals from. But I don't do a whole lot of metal working, so I usually want things in a specific size so I don't have to do anything else to it.


----------



## Mosquito

> You didn t have to cut that much off Mos.
> 
> - ki7hy


LOL I used my shooting board for that, and restamped all good now… Just have to try not to screw it up with finish, as it's working beautifully as it is now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OK guys, I'm sitting here and just finished the spreadsheet. As I mentioned before my wife saw all the progress pics and knows my favorites. She is the one who hit the randomizer button so it is what it is, if you don't like what you get, don't blame the sender, blame my wife.

She's reading this over my shoulder.

Night everyone! It might be my last one.

Dave


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, only a single drop at progress pic time? I think it's evident that Dave is some sort of Super-Moderator. I formally make a motion that from now on he moderates all swaps. Do I have a second? ;-)

Those are some cool teasers Mos and Allen. Y'all got me thinking maybe I should do a little something with my piece of T-track before I ship it out? Maybe I'll paint it and scribe my name in it…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pretty funny Kenny. Speaking of. We should be doing a pole on the next swap topic now so we can start sigb ups. We are running this swap long so we might want to get started prepping for the next?? I don't know if it really matters but thought I would remind people.

You could at least clean up the ends of the t-track. Did you cut it with a butter knife?


----------



## HokieKen

> You could at least clean up the ends of the t-track. Did you cut it with a butter knife?
> 
> - ki7hy


Teeth and fingernails. Butter knives are for sissies.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Allen and Mos for the friendly advice!


----------



## Mosquito

A couple coats of finish applied… now time to wait


----------



## HokieKen

If you've got everyone's pics and the spreadsheet is done, are recipient information e-mails forthcoming? I'm not trying to rush you or anything but hurry the hell up ;-)


----------



## JayT

Dang, Mos, you overachiever. Usually I'm one of the first ones done with the swap projects, this time it's going to be much closer to the deadline before completion.


----------



## Mosquito

lol the Irony is that I started it on Saturday


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was going to give it to the weekend to be sure our last person didn't chime in. I could do it this week. Just left a movie with the kids and wife, going to try and finish my swap stuff today so I could try and get all the emails out tonight.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

JayT, your project is pretty out there. Plus you did two. So I could see where you have extra time into that one. Yours is my wife's favorite.


----------



## HokieKen

> I was going to give it to the weekend to be sure our last person didn t chime in. I could do it this week. Just left a movie with the kids and wife, going to try and finish my swap stuff today so I could try and get all the emails out tonight.
> 
> - ki7hy


Nah, if you wanna wait for the straggler, it's no biggie. I was just thinking about personalizing things. I won't likely have any shop time until this weekend anyway. :-(


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't think it'll make it better if the piece of T-track you send has engraved initials. Just sayin. 

I do like the idea so I'll get the list over tonight or tomorrow night. I don't think I have the means to customize unless I do some stalking and throw in another bonus of something the person might want/need.


----------



## JayT

Yeah, it's stretching me in both design and execution. The challenge is making sure it works as good as it's hopefully doing to look.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

She likes the look. There were three at the top of my list, I will say yours was one of them but I really really wanted this to be random for me too and as fair as I could make it. She knew your username and your plane because I told her you designed the shooter I built but she didn't know the rest of the user names I was interested in. When she first hit the random button it was fine. There were two doubles of people sending to each other but I figured it was fine I think I was shipping to Kenny on that one and Ripthorn was shipping to me, but I think she wanted to clear all "errors" in hopes to get yours here. It didn't work out like that. We went with the first clear results and it is what it is. I will have to try and build one of those I think. It's pretty far out and awesome, will look great when finished I'm sure. I have a few material choice questions when the swap is over. I would want to potentially use different material for the rails but I will wait. I don't want to give anything away here.  Fun little teaser though.


----------



## HokieKen

> I don t think it ll make it better if the piece of T-track you send has engraved initials. Just sayin.
> 
> - ki7hy


First, yes it would. Initials make everything better, even T-track.

Second, JayT turned me on to a new "toy" a few months ago that I've played with but this will be the first project I actually use it on. Don't tell 'em what it is Jay! ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hmmm….Now I want to know what it is. Thanks Kenny, you're a real PITA you know that?

What are our thoughts on getting a survey going for the next swap. If someone wants to post a survey I will moderate again if nobody else wants to take the reigns. Of course I should make sure this one ends smoothly before I start saying that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OK group, I just sat down with the spreadsheet one last time and double checked the progress pics to make sure I didn't miss anything. Excellent. It's amazing what you forget. When I said I had a few favorites I take that back. I have lots of them. Holly cow I forgot some of the non slackers and what they sent. Many of these tools I don't have and would be happy to have working in my shop.

I want to say good job to everyone and I can't wait to see the finished projects and posts. I only see the progress pics so they only get better form here and I am impressed with what we have on this one.

As for me, I am very lucky with who my sender is, amazing stuff. The sad thing is, I know what I'm getting. Kind of bummed on that but I wouldn't trade the privilege I've had serving this swap for anything, it's been great thus far. As for my swap items, I kind of wish they were traveling further away but it all shakes out how it shakes out I guess. I hope my recipient gets some good use out of them.

I will be sending recipient emails tonight so keep a look out.

Dave


----------



## JayT

> Hmmm….Now I want to know what it is. Thanks Kenny, you re a real PITA you know that?
> 
> What are our thoughts on getting a survey going for the next swap. If someone wants to post a survey I will moderate again if nobody else wants to take the reigns. Of course I should make sure this one ends smoothly before I start saying that
> 
> - ki7hy


Wait until this one is completely done. Speaking for myself, one of the reasons I'm participating in fewer swaps is that they run together too much. Having some time between them allows me to complete other projects and not just work on swap after swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm plenty ok with that. I ran this one a month longer than a normal one would have been and felt bad about it a little. I'm in no hurry to start another. I have plenty to do at the moment myself, I just didn't want anyone to think they would be stepping on toes or anything.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Swap recipient emails sent. If you didn't get one contact me. My job is almost done here, I just need to be sure everyone actually ships and receives. Great job people!

As of now, the swap progress pic deadline has come and gone and no more extensions will be allowed. The 21 we have in the swap will round out the finished bunch.

Thank you everyone for your hard work and diligence.


----------



## Mosquito

> Wait until this one is completely done. Speaking for myself, one of the reasons I m participating in fewer swaps is that they run together too much. Having some time between them allows me to complete other projects and not just work on swap after swap.
> 
> - JayT


I agree as well, sometimes it gets tough trying to constantly participate in swaps and get other stuff done. Like my workshop lol


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with JayT. As much fun as these swaps are, I have a long list of other things to do. I figured on sitting the next one out anyway if it's right on top of this one. Maybe a month or 2 break and launch the next one in the spring?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I like it guys, let's do that. Plus, maybe everyone will forget I was ever a moderator by then and someone will swoop up the job.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Is it just me or does everyone stalk their recipient to see if they can find something to add in? Mine doesn't post much so it's a tough one. I don't think he turns, which there are turned items in my swap so maybe that's good??

Wish I had more info.


----------



## JayT

> Swap recipient emails sent.
> 
> - ki7hy


I got it. Holy crap, did I get it. As if there wasn't enough pressure to get this tool looking and working good. I was liking the idea of knowing my recipient this early, now I'm wishing it would have waited until I was finished.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You shouldn't have said what it was!!! I was trying to keep it a secret before.

FYI, I'll take your prototype if it's taking up too much space.


----------



## JayT

Fixed it.

Right now I'm thinking about sending you the prototype and the parts and pieces to finish the swap one, too. Pressure's on. At least if I screw it up, I'm pretty sure the person on the other end can fix it up better than me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My wife would like that. Seriously she was hoping when pushing the random button that your item would come here.


----------



## Mosquito

Got mine as well, thanks!

Also based on JayT's confidence in the abilities of his recipient, I know it ain't comin' my way! lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

His recipient has some mad skills for sure.


----------



## bobasaurus

I didn't get any swap recipient email, could you send it again?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sent. Let me know buddy. If you don't get it, you'll have to just send your project to me. I could really put use to those in my shop! Would have been super happy with what you're sending out.


----------



## Ripthorn

I got mine. I hope what I make will be up to snuff. Still need to bust out the old MAPP torch, then I should be about good to go. I'll get to try out the new toaster oven I got for Christmas (more of a present for my wife so I don't use the oven inside  ). I'll have to see if I have any time for bonus items…We shall see.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Nice Brian, I acquired our old toaster oven after we received a new one for Christmas. Kind of exciting to think about the possibilities that an old toaster can provide to us woodworkers (and metalworkers).

I will be purchasing a vacuum chamber soon for stabilizing lumber. That will probably be the toaster oven's main job, curing resin stabilized blanks.

With swap partners identified, I am looking forward to mailing mine out. Feels good to be done after having to withdraw from the last swap.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Checking on the reveal date for pics, I will likely be out of the state for a couple of weeks. If I receive my swap item early, before 29 January, I can record images on my phone and share by the reveal date. Otherwise I may be a Feb 14th revealer. I don't want to stress out the LJ who worked on their project for me to think I forgot about them.


----------



## HokieKen

I bet with 3 guesses I could nail JayT's recipient. ;-) I don't think you have anything to worry about JayT, your work has always been as good as anyone else's IMHO.


----------



## Lazyman

Uh-oh better hold for a second. I got an email for "my" swap participant but I didn't sign up, though I have been following along. I just replied to Dave through email as well but wanted to sound the alarm in case he doesn't see it for a while.


----------



## bondogaposis

I didn't get a recipient email, either.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I did not get one either.


----------



## woodcox

Only 27 days to throw some thing together Nathan Welcome to the swap lol!


----------



## HokieKen

I got mine and it's someone that's registered so I should be good ;-)

I'm sure there's some leftover stuff in the spreadsheet that I sent Dave. In fact, I know there is because the e-mail said my recipient for the "Marking and Layout tool swap"...

Let me know if you need some help with deciphering the excel sheet Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've got it Kenny. I just forgot to change some email addresses. I changed the verbiage on the recipient email by email 3 or 4.

So if you got an email and aren't in the swap just ignore it please, if you didn't get one, i will send one out in a bit. I need to fix the first several emails on the spreadsheet to make sure they are the right ones. Then I'll send those out.

Just so you all are aware, I did this on purpose so Kenny wouldn't think I'm the perfect moderator. 

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## sherm54

Got my email…

With Christmas over with, and having yesterday off, I was able to spend some serious time on the item yesterday. Its starting to actually look like something useful! Really excited to see what will be coming my way!!


----------



## waho6o9

Good work sherm54 and a belated welcome to LumberJocks!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OK everyone, it should be fixed. It appears it was just 4 I messed up on including Allen last night. Everyone should be set now. If you didn't get a recipient please reach out to me so I can be sure you get yours.

I should just post my address and make it easy because I would happily have the whole lot sent my way….next time.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad you got some stuff done on that Sherm. I'm looking forward to seeing it finished.

Sherm is doing something that hasn't been swapped before, there are a few items that are "original non swap categories" and that's pretty cool itself in my book. Just a small teaser, we don't get many of those on this particular swap. Of course the recipient doesn't know Sherm is their sender so it works.


----------



## HokieKen

So am I. We never swapped T-track before ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Engraved too!! You over achiever.

Honestly I have an idea of what that will be in the end. Can't wait to see it. If you want to send updated pics now that you know I'm not your recipient I wouldn't argue. Also, what toy did JayT turn you on to?


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Dave, you'll have to wait to see just like everyone else ;-p If you poke around in JayTs projects, you'll probably figure out what toy he enticed me to buy…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think I already know, we might have hinted at what it could do based on the t-track jokes. If that's it let me know how it works out, I'll admit I love the little inserts he makes. I think shipwright does them too. I might have to join the group and get one.


----------



## kelvancra

Who was that doing the letter engraving? I may need my project engraved, before I ship it out. The process works on Play Dough, right?


----------



## wormil

I also got a swap email but I'm not in the swap. I replied to the email but will mention here just to be sure.


----------



## bondogaposis

Ok, I've got my recipient now, thanks.


----------



## bobasaurus

Teaser pic of the day, so mysterious:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice pic Allen. Your project is going to be awesome man.


----------



## HokieKen

That is a cool pic Allen. I had a guess but the more I look at it, the less I think I have any idea…


----------



## ToddJB

My vote is that we're looking at 3 ground down half round bastard files sitting on an anvil.


----------



## waho6o9

It's one of those cool etchings you do:


----------



## HokieKen

Funny, I was seeing concavity. Like 3 gouges propped up on the side.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Received the e-mail. Thanks Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to hear it. If anyone is missing their recipient let me know. I think everyone should be good to go.


----------



## sherm54

My turn for a teaser pic!


----------



## HokieKen

Now that's an interesting shot Sherm. Did you fabricate the metal parts? Very curious what this one turns into, looks like it has potential to be something unique!


----------



## HokieKen

I guess I might as well show a teaser since Dave already told everyone what I "made" ;-p


----------



## Mosquito

If you can extrude your own aluminum profiles, we need to have a chat


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Now that s an interesting shot Sherm. Did you fabricate the metal parts? Very curious what this one turns into, looks like it has potential to be something unique!
> 
> - HokieKen


His is another swap first I believe. I haven't seen much of it so I'm pretty excited to see what's in store for it. I've just seen the wood cut to dimension and that teaser shot so I'm mostly in the dark too. I do however know what it's going to be.


----------



## sherm54

> If you can extrude your own aluminum profiles, we need to have a chat
> 
> - Mosquito


Haha… I wish… Just standard aluminum bar stock from HD.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We have something like 25 or 26 days left before ship date. This whole thing has gone by so fast and now it's going to drag on slowly to the end. Can't wait to ship my stuff out. Of course, I just ordered a new toy I could use to add something to my project so the extra days may come in handy.


----------



## HokieKen

> If you can extrude your own aluminum profiles, we need to have a chat
> 
> - Mosquito


I could machine it but it's cheaper to buy T-track than it is to make it. And FWIW, that shot is just one I grabbed online. I'm not actually using that track. Just playing into the razzin' Dave's been giving me ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's true!! That T-track is much nicer than Kenny's! Bahahahaha! Laser laser (can't help myself)


----------



## woodcox

Cheese in the trap. I'm 95% functional and I want one of my own! The rest of the time will be for adornments and fighting the urge to drop out and keeeeep it home safe with me my precious. Sorry swap buddy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking great! This is another project I can't wait to see finished. Plus some stuff he's making I don't even know about. Exciting!


----------



## ToddJB

Sweet Pencil sharpener, Woody.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I am pretty sure I need one of those, Woodcox


----------



## waho6o9

What Norm said.

Knife in brass, very interesting.


----------



## HokieKen

OOOOOOOOhhhh… If that's what I think it is, I'll have one too please )


----------



## Mosquito

> Just playing into the razzin Dave s been giving me ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


lol as was I


----------



## Mosquito

woodcox, I have yet to get my 3/4" tap working well… the cutter in mine is all jacked up and I need to fix that…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm glad your not taking the pokes to heart Kenny. I think everyone knows that what is coming out of that shop is going to be high quality. Let's all remember how this guy overbuilt a drill press table by a long shot and how we all wish it was sitting on our drill presses. No doubt in my mind Kenny has some awesome skills and an eye for design.

Ass kissing over. Back to teasing Kenny.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I don't think it will drag by, I been in the shop all morning working on an item. Dave, we can add to the progress pic's with other items too! Right?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Please do!! Bonus items are a treat and I highly highly encourage them but they aren't mandatory!


----------



## sherm54

> Let s all remember how this guy overbuilt a drill press table by a long shot and how we all wish it was sitting on our drill presses.
> 
> - ki7hy


Wow… Upon mention of this table I had to go check it out, as I had not seen it before. That is indeed a work of art! I would almost hesitate even using my drill press with that thing attached!!!


----------



## woodcox

Mos, I read a lot of bad stuff about them but this 1/2" one is working fine. I did clean up the cutter some and lapped the inside of the female tap, biggest improvement. I want to buy the bottoming tap that is available for it. The guide is off in the pic so I can thread really close up to what might be a knob. My turned dowel is slightly oversized and with burnishing followed by wax during initial break in, it is a much better fit than purchased dowels. I've had good threads in maple and cherry so far. It's been a fun tool to play with for the swap, I'm glad it worked cuz I waffled for along time on this part of the build.


----------



## Mosquito

yeah, I got my 1-1/2" tap and die working when I made the screws for my workbench, I just haven't dialed in the 3/4 yet, but need to… I originally wanted to use it for something this swap, but opted otherwise due to time constraints


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have the cheapy woodcraft china made one in 1.5". I used it for screws on my mobile tool chest/workbench project and I was impressed. Had to do some tuning on it but after that and smoking my dowels in blo it worked insanely well. That one looks way nicer than mine.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m glad your not taking the pokes to heart Kenny.
> 
> - ki7hy


Just don't poke me IN the heart.



> Ass kissing over. Back to teasing Kenny.
> 
> - ki7hy


Oh well… it was nice while it lasted ;P



> Wow… Upon mention of this table I had to go check it out, as I had not seen it before. That is indeed a work of art! I would almost hesitate even using my drill press with that thing attached!!!
> 
> - sherm54


Thanks Sherm! After about 2 years with it I can say I wouldn't think of using mine without it  Of all the things I've made for my shop, that table is the only one I wouldn't make any changes to if I were starting over. It was really a quick and simple build, the stop blocks and knobs took longer than the rest of the table put together. If you don't have one, it's definitely a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I know I'm going to build one similar. I like the drawers. For bits and stuff. I'll also make a bunch of mdf inserts and a holder for them. Plus a spot for my drill press vice for drilling pen blanks and stuff. I just need to find the time!!! But yes, I bring up that table because I wish I had it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

For those of you who are still plugging away at they're swap gifts, good luck this weekend. I hope you have the opportunity to make progress or make bonuses or make bonuses for your bonuses (crazy people here), just have a good safe weekend ladies and gents.

25 days to ship!


----------



## JayT

Welp, I'm back to square one. Glueup came out of the clamps with the alignment slightly off and don't think it's going to be salvageable, so will have to start over. Luckily, I should be able to spend most of the weekend in the shop.

If all else fails, I'll steal Kenny's idea and send a length of T-track.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How's the prototype working out? Is that able to convert into the swap project? Or is that "Jay's project" lol

I think your backup plan would work. Your recipient could probably turn your T-track into a Norris chair or something crazy like that.

Sorry to hear the bad news buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

If I had to scrap everything that came out of clamps slightly misaligned I'd have a shop full of scrapped laminations.

I don't know whose name you got, but if it's anybody but me, just send what you have and call it a swap. If you have my name, you better burn that thing and get hustlin' on the new one! ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If I had to scrap everything that came out of clamps slightly misaligned I d have a shop full of scrapped laminations.
> 
> I don t know whose name you got, but if it s anybody but me, just send what you have and call it a swap. If you have my name, you better burn that thing and get hustlin on the new one! ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


Bahahahaha!


----------



## HokieKen

Truth is, I could take Jay's scrap and probably never know there was anything wrong with it.

I think you gave away what Jay's making Dave….


----------



## ToddJB

What post?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

radio edit


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Todd you rock


----------



## HokieKen

Todd's not a rock.

Dang, you guys cleaned that up faster than a mobster with a tarp!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Felt really bad. Worst moderator ever! This surprise stuff is hard. I'm just trying to keep the thread moving along and I slip.


----------



## ToddJB

Cleaned what up?


----------



## JayT

Nothing, Todd, go back to sleep.



> How s the prototype working out? Is that able to convert into the swap project? Or is that "Jay s project" lol


I've pretty much stopped working on it in order to work on the swap one. It will probably function fine, but then I'd have to make another one for me anyways.

Maybe I could just cut out all the parts and send it to my recipient as "some assembly required".


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, send me one of those too. My wife I think wants one on our mantel or something.


----------



## JayT

> If I had to scrap everything that came out of clamps slightly misaligned I d have a shop full of scrapped laminations.
> 
> - HokieKen


Who says I don't?


----------



## HokieKen

> Felt really bad. Worst moderator ever! This surprise stuff is hard. I m just trying to keep the thread moving along and I slip.
> 
> - ki7hy


 1 more slip and we're cutting your pay by half.



> If I had to scrap everything that came out of clamps slightly misaligned I d have a shop full of scrapped laminations.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Who says I don t?
> 
> - JayT


Don't worry, they can always become turning blanks.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If you do, give it to JayT. He deserves it. Sorry Jay.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Really what I was doing is giving him an out after unfortunate events. He could say something like "that asshat Dave ruined my surprise, now I'm going to do something completely different"....yeah, that's what I was doing.


----------



## JayT

So what you're saying is I just need to decide what tool I can turn on the lathe out of a misaligned laminated glueup and combine with some T-track? Got it.

Now I just need to learn to turn.


----------



## ToddJB

What t-track?


----------



## JayT

> What t-track?
> 
> - ToddJB


This one from post #480 that Kenny is making just for you, Todd.



> I guess I might as well show a teaser since Dave already told everyone what I "made" ;-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Now, please try to keep up from here on. We don't have time to slow the thread down in order to let you catch up.

BTW, need some laminated turning blanks?


----------



## ToddJB

Okay, I'm done playing dumb. I go back to playing smart now.


----------



## JayT

I just figured you were doing your best flooring contractor impression.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha. I hate you - and them. Mostly them.


----------



## Mosquito

Mine is still hanging in pieces in my shop… drying. It's not warm lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just need to steel wool and wax mine and I might build one more thing if my Chinese shipping is fast enough on a toy I have coming.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I need to spend some shop time on mine, but unfortunately I have the week end duty. Three twelve hour shifts don't leave much time for wood work. But that is going to change real soon. My paperwork is in.


----------



## AgentTwitch

2 out of three required tools secured.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now I'm seriously jealous. Let me know how your setup works and what all you went with when you're done putting it together.


----------



## woodcox

I know right? My local grocer is always out of my favorite pop tarts too! Don't settle bud, you'll find em'. There is gonna be a drone for that.

I think I see where you are going there norm and dang!

I think this is going to be a great swap!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't think that's for the swap, he's just showing off his soon to be awesome setup.


----------



## AgentTwitch

But I am a huge fan of raspberry poptarts.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I wonder if they taste as good baked with the resin filled wood in the same oven? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure that resin filled wood is the ingredient list for pop tarts to begin with


----------



## KelleyCrafts

In case you needed more parts Kenny I found this ad from rockler.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah right, like I'm gonna spend that kinda dough on something for you guys! ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

Seriously though, that's a pretty good buy if you need some track and hardware.


----------



## JayT

Six hours of shop time later and I'm back to where I should have been at the start of the day. Not all bad, though, as remaking the pieces allowed doing a couple of things differently that I think will save 2-3 hours on the back end.


----------



## HokieKen

Did you use any T-track though?


----------



## JayT

How do you think I'm going to save the time?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to see someone utilized the rockler deal.


----------



## JayT

New teaser


----------



## bobasaurus

Again, quite the baffling set of stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

I have no idea what that is JayT but I REALLY REALLY want one.


----------



## Ripthorn

I have an idea of what Jay's got going on there, but I'm going to keep it to myself, because I could be wrong. If that is what I think, though, that is going to turn out amazing!


----------



## HokieKen

I think he's just posting a bunch of pics of random stuff in his shop to throw us off. ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good Jay. Glad your back on t-track…..errrr track.

Three weeks left until ship date. Everyone's doing great!


----------



## JayT

> I have an idea of what Jay s got going on there, but I m going to keep it to myself, because I could be wrong. If that is what I think, though, that is going to turn out amazing!
> 
> - Ripthorn


I can neither confirm nor deny whether Brian's idea is correct . . . . mainly because I have no clue what that idea is or, more likely, what I'm building out of those pieces. The ultimate in plausible deniability.

I do hope the last part of his statement holds true, however.

Glue up is redone and in alignment this time. One more part to complete and then I can move forward with finishing construction and makin' in pretty.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just put the finishing touches on the second swap item in the set. When I found out who my recipient was I could not resist one more item. Started IT today. It's simple but screams to be done so I have to make it happen. I guess I'll make the deadline after all!


----------



## bobasaurus

I'd better get working on mine. Got some lathe work ahead of me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to hear it Jeff. Definitely an extremely capable recipient. Nice to hear you're challenging yourself. Can't wait to see what the bonus is. Good job!

You can send what you have without the lathe work and it would still be amazing. Great job Allen!


----------



## jeffswildwood

When I found out who I got I said "OMG, I got xxxx, I better get busy and up my game a notch". My wife heard me and laughed, said "don't worry, your work is fine". Then she said "just think, there may be someone out there saying OMG, I got jeffswildwood, I better up my game a notch". Leave it to the wife to put me back in perspective and back on T-track.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm sure your shipped package will be plenty good. I didn't mean to make it sound like it wouldn't, if I did make it sound that way.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm just hoping we don't have issues with people being ready to ship. If anyone is having issues or problems where they wouldn't be able to ship on time or at all please reach out to me ASAP.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Not at all Dave, just a little humor between me and my wife I thought I would share.


----------



## Mosquito

that's funny, I got my recipient and looked at what I had and went "eh, good enough" 

(^That's a lie)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds like a convo I would have with my wife but I haven't ever participated in a swap so nobody knows what kind of things I'll send!!!

Kenny isn't my recipient so I showed him. He lied and said "that's great! you're trying to show us all up" it was really just two pieces of T-track instead of his one. Easy guy to impress.

Mos, that's funny.


----------



## AgentTwitch

LOL! That is funny, Mos.


----------



## HokieKen

At least you didn't feel like it was TOO good and start messing it up a little Mos ;-P

I'm almost there. I've had a bunch of family issues the past month or so and was a little concerned about making the ship date for a while there but I got some good shop time this past weekend and just about wrapped it up so I'll be good ) I have 2 parts left to make but the bulk is done. Then just some final "spit polish" and some finish. Here's a 'lil teaser from this past weekend:


----------



## Mosquito

> At least you didn t feel like it was TOO good and start messing it up a little Mos ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh… I did mess it up, actually. But I fixed it, more out of personal pride than for the recipient :-D


----------



## bondogaposis

Progress.


----------



## waho6o9

Sure looks nice Bondo


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to hear everyone is moving along. Haven't heard from so many of the participants in awhile. Hoping everything goes smooth.


----------



## JayT

> that s funny, I got my recipient and looked at what I had and went "eh, good enough"
> 
> (^That s a lie)
> 
> - Mosquito





> At least you didn t feel like it was TOO good and start messing it up a little Mos ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Oh… I did mess it up, actually. But I fixed it, more out of personal pride than for the recipient :-D
> 
> - Mosquito


Why do I get the feeling I'll be getting a package from Mos later this month?


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mine is mostly complete. I have a little shaping and final finish to do. I can't show any teaser pics as it would give it away. Sorry.


----------



## JayT

Just show some pics of random crap in your shop, then, to confuse the rest of us. That's what I do. Pretty sure that's what bondo did, too. ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't had time to get back to mine since I applied the finish… it's been hanging in the shop drying for the past week and a half now lol Should be dry I think…

Probably a good thing, I couldn't help but use it a bunch after I completed it but before I applied finish… It was fun


----------



## RichCMD

I spent last weekend at the Woodworking Show in Baltimore, but I still made some progress and got one thing turned. I ran into a fellow woodturner at the show, and we came up with three possible ways to overcome what I was concerned might be a possible weak point in the finished product. I'm feeling much more confident now that it is all going to come together well.

Tomorrow I am off to Orlando for a work related meeting, but after I get home Monday there should be nothing else to slow me down.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Little progress teaser.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Rich, I think I know what weak point you were thinking and wanted to turn the same part on a very similar project but haven't yet. I think I have a solution in my head using a pin or something through the main body and the turned piece (trying not to give anything away). Can't wait to see what you do there. I of course could be way off on my thinking though. We'll see.

Norm, I like that picture!


----------



## RichCMD

I am not sure which option I will use, and will probably do some testing before deciding which to go with. I will try to remember to explain them all at the proper time.


----------



## kelvancra

In light of the late our of the game, I figure it's okay to step beyond silly teasers and go ahead and tell what I'm sending.

After a bit of stalking [of the fellow whose name I was given], I put a little (not much, just a little) thought into what I think he is sure to need at various stages throughout the coming year.

I'm going to be shipping rags this week. These will not be common rags, like those you might pick up at the local Cut Rate Auto Parts [CRAP] supply. Rather, many of these have taken years to create, and many were fondly cared for for over or up to a decade.

__
NOTE: I do, of course, reserve the right to pack the rags using items from my shop.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL Kelly. You had me for a minute there! I almost didn't read the whole post for fear of spoilers


----------



## sherm54

Going to need to make a quick trip to the wood store on my lunch break today… Was doing some final sanding in preparation of applying some finish and found a small crack in one of my pieces. I don't believe it it would have affected functionality, but I am going to redo it just the same. Will set me back a little, but not anything that should cause concern.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good quality control Sherm. Glad to hear from the people who haven't chimed in much.


----------



## kelvancra

The rags shipped today and that's exciting.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow!! Can't believe people are shipping already. I'm ready but hoping I get one more tool shipped to me in time to add something else. If I do then this will be part of what goes out. If not then it's a useless teaser.


----------



## sherm54

> Wow!! Can t believe people are shipping already. I m ready but hoping I get one more tool shipped to me in time to add something else. If I do then this will be part of what goes out. If not then it s a useless teaser.
> - ki7hy


I sure hope you have me, cause I have always wanted a piece of wood!


----------



## kelvancra

ki7hy, don't feel bad if you haven't shipped yet. I shipped only because if the box sat around any longer, it would have just kept growing. Already, I was up to five rags, was starting to look to my treasured shop rags, and the box was nearing four ounces and climbing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Funny Sherm. I can't help you get wood, you'll have to do that one on your own. 

Kelly, I'm prepared to ship. I made more than enough goodies. Just want to use a new tool I'm hoping arrives. If it does then sweet. If not it'll go without this which is still going with a bonus. I can't wait to see everyone's projects complete.


----------



## kelvancra

Is this still teasing?


----------



## JayT

^ Yes.

My next teaser


----------



## clieb91

Need to keep better track of this thread. It grows fast. Woke up early this morning and decided to spend some time in the shop working on the project. Figured I would toss out a teaser as well. Everything seems to be moving right along.










Can't wait to see all of the final projects.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I like brass but I hate machining it dry. Betcha got lil brass chips everywhere huh JayT? )

Kelly, if you're bored and want to keep making things, I can PM you my address ;-)

I just finished a bite of lunch and headed back to the shop to hopefully wrap up my swap project except for the finish. ))))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

T-track doesn't need a finish Kenny….sigh

PS Kelly has a nice package going out too. A good idea I never thought of on one of the items I wish would be in my shop for sure. The recipient should be pleased.


----------



## kelvancra

I must have got the swap bug. A guy who graduated high school a couple years after me (really small town in Eastern Washington) works at a dental lab. I told him many of the grinding tips they call garbage are gold to guys like us, in case he wanted to pick up a carving hobby. Out of the blue, he sent me some REALLY nice carbide grinding heads that retail for about forty each. For example, two are sleeves with about one inch diameters and eat wood like a Sabru burr.

It just seemed right to reciprocate, so I just mailed him a package with a butternut cheese spreading knife, a couple sycamore spurtles, a hand full of corks I turned (just cause) for reusable wine stoppers, a couple walnut stoppers, a miniature rolling pin recipe card holder and a several other goodies.

Hopefully, I didn't get the packages mixed up and my shop tool guy doesn't end up with stuff that'll inspire him to take up cooking and drinking in the shop.


----------



## PoleVault

Well, we're finally all settled in our new home and I managed to get a bit of work done in the shop yesterday, so looks like I should be ready to ship this next Saturday, assuming I don't screw anything up!


----------



## JayT

> I like brass but I hate machining it dry. Betcha got lil brass chips everywhere huh JayT? )
> 
> - HokieKen


Not brass, try again. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kinda glad I didn't sign up for this one. With the very limited shop time I've had lately, all I've managed to make is this:









Mind, that is a good part of a 3' long 2×4, and making all those shavings with my new LN 5½ jack plane has been a lot of fun, but I don't think it'd make a great swap item. I do have packing material now, though!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

JayT is using titanium.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Lots of shop time today. Glue is drying, sand and finish this evening and I'll call it done! So far I have used oak, walnut, quilted maple, spalted maple and wormy chestnut. I should have done a teaser with this batch of wood. Hint: they are not all used on the same item.


----------



## waho6o9

I think I have mahogany gluing up to some leather and brass.

Nice curlies Dave!

Jeffswildwood's doing the over achieving bit and nailing it, good job!


----------



## Hammerthumb

Just applying finish to mine. Should be ready to ship next week.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all suck being ready to ship early. Just sayin…

I'll be shipping by 1/31 but not a lot sooner ;-)


----------



## woodcox

Nice ambrosia Chris! Giving you the girl at the party with the same dress on look 

I cranked out my bonus item early today. Last minute material switch and it was a pleasant surprise that fit in better in the end.

My main item is 98% there sans finish. I was happy to be almost there until I notice an unfinished, rough cut and out of square end. Oops, I remember now leaving it for last for some reason or another. Where did I put the shooting board?

A new dog hole was needed to hold the work. The near old one lit right above my face vise lead screw! 








A new to me no. 2 was needed for the smoothing. It's fist shaves in likely decades were made on my swap item. Perfect for the job.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent job everyone. I'm stoked. My items are sitting waiting to be shipped. Just can't bring myself to do it with the potential to add something else. I'll be waiting. Sorry recipient!! if I don't get this gadget in time then at least I'm ready to go.


----------



## Mosquito

I need to remember that I have to ship by the 31st… since I applied finish 2 weeks ago, I haven't taken it down from hanging to dry yet lol


----------



## woodcox

Also, I have been thinking of this since reading it. 
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/game-make-pretty


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm guessing, even the tool you're sending will fit into the Schwarz guidelines. I can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a serendipitous link woodcox. I finished up the last bit of assembly and fitting on my project last night and was feeling kinda overwhelmed at the amount of little detail sanding and polishing there is to be done. So, I threw it all in a box and decided I'd come back fresh later this week or next weekend and dedicate a day or a couple evenings to nothing but "making it pretty".

I mean, I don't know if you guys have ever tried sanding and polishing t-track but it's a PITA to get into the corners underneath of those little lips!


----------



## HokieKen

Did everyone see the project Allen posted this weekend?



Dammit Dave, I swear you better have given my name to Allen ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

Hah, thanks Kenny. I'm pretty burnt out on drawknives after churning out three, so this project is something else. It's a bit of an experiment for me, I don't know how it'll come out.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't even like using my drawknives. But that dragonscale forging would make me feel like Batman.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I did give your name to Allen Kenny but he said he didn't want to send off his masterpiece to a guy shipping a piece of T-track that has a finish on it so he asked for another name. Sorry bud.


----------



## kelvancra

According to the USPS, someone a hell of a long ways away from me should have a package waiting for them tomorrow. Not bad time for [about] a twenty six hundred mile, winter trip.


----------



## RichCMD

I have to admit that it makes me nervous than some people's packages are arriving and I am still working. Did my calendar lose a week or two somewhere? I've had clocks and watches stop, but at least the calendar has been reliable up until now.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't sweat it Rich. I'm working to the same calendar you are!


----------



## AgentTwitch

I stopped trusting calendars after my preferred calendar (Mayan Calendar) falsely predicted the world to end in December 21, 2012.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, I thought I was ready. I kept looking at one of my items and I just didn't feel right. What do you do? Jump back in the shop and rebuild it, start over. At least I was off from work and had the time to do this. Three days later, the finish should be dry by tomorrow. Lots of work but I would rather trust my shipped item then have some one disappointed. I was glad I had the material left to do this. I now plan to ship Monday, let the finish dry and cure while I work Fri, Sat. and Sun.


----------



## Ripthorn

I have one step left, which I will get done, I'm just wrestling with some health issues right now. It'll get there, I promise!


----------



## waho6o9

Good thoughts Brian.

I'm on the late calendar as well, decided to start over like jeffswildwood, gotta ship the good stuff.


----------



## terryR

I also started over on one item. 
Great progress.
Will mail at the deadline as usual.


----------



## Mosquito

I started one thing, decided on going with another, and finished with a 3rd option lol


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not really one for "freestyling" it but on this one, what I ended up making doesn't even resemble what I started making. My only regret is that I was kinda feeling it out blindly as I went so I didn't make myself one to keep. It turned out to be pretty darned useful so I wish I had. Oh well, guess it'll go on the ever-growing "someday when I need a project to do" list.


----------



## Iguana

Ran into a bit of a problem in my shop yesterday. I needed to do some grinding for my item and found that my homemade grinder rest wouldn't slide.









Basically, a UMHW guide sliding in a groove. Before you realize what the problem is and laugh at me, let me add that it has worked without a hitch for the last 4 years, not a problem until this winter.

Ah, well. Off to Lee Valley today. Never hurts to have an excuse


----------



## bobasaurus

Mark, what was wrong with it? I can't tell from the photo. I would like to build something like that.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys are all doing great. I know two people that have shipped so far. Post up on here or email me when you've shipped so I can keep track of who hasn't yet. I want to make sure everyone receives something.

I can't believe so many are starting over. There's one part on my swap I would do over….maybe I should have. Sigh…..

I can't wait to see everyone's items. I know there are a few who showed me progress pics but didn't tell me what it would be. I think I have good guesses but can't wait to see if I was right and how they turned out. Especially Kenny's.


----------



## HokieKen

I was wondering the same thing Mark?



> According to the USPS, someone a hell of a long ways away from me should have a package waiting for them tomorrow. Not bad time for [about] a twenty six hundred mile, winter trip.
> 
> - Kelly


Well I'm 2607 miles from Mattawa but no package here!  ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Where those Canadians are the uhmw plastic probably freezes and cracks into thousands of pieces. The opposite happens here in Arizona.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

For the record. I'm not good enough to spot the flaw either.


----------



## kelvancra

There you have it. I'm from Desert Aire, which shares the Mattawa ZIP Code, which is five miles back down the road. The intended recipient of the package says he got it.



> I was wondering the same thing Mark?
> 
> According to the USPS, someone a hell of a long ways away from me should have a package waiting for them tomorrow. Not bad time for [about] a twenty six hundred mile, winter trip.
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> Well I m 2607 miles from Mattawa but no package here! ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad your recipient got their package Kelly. He should be pleased with the goodies. I have a question come reveal date about one of your items.

This is a good time to throw out the two minute warning….errr, two week warning. TWO WEEKS EVERYONE!!


----------



## Iguana

Wood shrinkage. The groove shrunk enough to pinch the UMHW strip. There was maybe a couple thou slop to begin with, so it didn't have to shrink a lot. Had to use a screwdriver to pry it out. This winter has been unusually dry.

On a positive note, I am done mine except for the final sanding and applying finish. And judging by the projects the recipient has posted on LJ, it is going to a good home.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mine will definitely go out Monday. All done and letting the finish cure. I sure am glad Kelly's arrived at his recipients place, that way me and Ken won't drive ourselves crazy wondering which one of us it's coming to again.


----------



## JayT

Now I know how the other half feels. On past swaps, I've been one of the early shippers, this time I'll be pushing up against the deadline.

Had another small setback last night. Started working on the project and ended up spending most of the evening repairing a tool that is is needed to make the swap item. Got that done, but lost another hour and a half. Still confident of finishing on time, though.


----------



## HokieKen

I must say JayT, it seems you've experienced an inordinate amount of workshop misfortune on this project of late. It would seem something happened that may be causing some bad luck. I think it coincides with a recent change to your LJ profile. Perhaps you should fix your profile pic and tag line? Feel free to just copy my profile pic and replace "Rock Chalk" with "Hokie-Hi". I think you'll find your troubles a thing of the past. ;-P

Seriously though, I think VT and KU are the only 2 schools with such stupid cheers that have endured for so long as a battle cry. I actually read something about the Rock Chalk cheer a couple of years ago. It's got a pretty cool history. I still think you're better off with Hokie-Hi though.


----------



## HokieKen

> Mine will definitely go out Monday. All done and letting the finish cure. I sure am glad Kelly s arrived at his recipients place, that way me and Ken won t drive ourselves crazy wondering which one of us it s coming to again.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Ha! I thought sure it was you when it wasn't on my porch yesterday. Can't be that many places that are ~2600 miles from eastern WA state but I guess there are at least 3 represented in the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a finishing question for y'all. I sprayed some spar varnish on some of my project parts over a week ago. My shop is insulated but not heated. Parts were still VERY tacky after 2 or 3 days so I brought them inside the house to cure. Well they're almost cured but still slightly tacky.

I've never used varnish before so was wondering if it's normal for it to stay tacky for so long? I sprayed it thin and it looks great. I feel sure it'll be cured before time to ship but just wondered for future reference if I did something wrong or if varnish always takes that long to cure?

It was Cabot brand varnish in a rattle can if that matters.


----------



## JayT

> Feel free to just copy my profile pic and replace "Rock Chalk" with "Hokie-Hi". I think you ll find your troubles a thing of the past. ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


But "Hokie-Hi, Jayhawk" just doesn't have any kind of ring to it. 

I wouldn't say I've had more misfortune this time around. Heck, the last plane swap ended up in an ER visit and not being able to use my left hand for a couple weeks. Only real difference is timing and my over commitment to building way too many Christmas presents.

With that in mind, I think I'll keep the avatar and signature for a bit longer. Mainly because it annoys chrisstef.


----------



## kelvancra

On line opportunities to be evil are out there and awaiting you. Don't wait, call now. 1-800-........................


> Mine will definitely go out Monday. All done and letting the finish cure. I sure am glad Kelly s arrived at his recipients place, that way me and Ken won t drive ourselves crazy wondering which one of us it s coming to again.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Ha! I thought sure it was you when it wasn t on my porch yesterday. Can t be that many places that are ~2600 miles from eastern WA state but I guess there are at least 3 represented in the swap.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## jeffswildwood

Kelly that's a long story. During the screwdriver swap someone posted it's on it's way, somewhere between here and so many miles away. Ken and I both checked the map and found out there was about 20 or so miles difference between us (from the senders address). I knew for sure it was coming to me, Ken knew it was coming to him. It came to Ken.


----------



## AgentTwitch

It didn't make it in time for the swap, but I have completed my modest vacuum chamber tool acquisition. Resin is on the way. Spalted maple blanks are being dried. Now to test the setup.



















The chamber held full vacuum overnight and the little pump was able to achieve excellent vacuum for my elevation. Before any of the pun-masters get a chance to say it, I am pumped!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What did the whole setup cost? Any chance of getting a full write up of your setup? I'm VERY interested in doing this. I don't use CA glue or epoxy as a finish when I turn and this would be a great alternative along with the million other reasons this is better.

This idea has been thrown around the house more than once and most of the time it's my wife who's mentioned it. I just need her to keep thinking it's her idea.


----------



## HokieKen

> The chamber held full vacuum overnight and the little pump was able to achieve excellent vacuum for my elevation. Before any of the pun-masters get a chance to say it, I am pumped!
> 
> - AgentTwitch


Good thing you headed those pun-masters off Norm. I must say though, it sure looks like your pump sucks ;-p


----------



## AgentTwitch

Dave,
If there is enough interest, I would be happy to share a detailed write-up after I have a chance to put it through its paces. To answer the first part of your question, I will break down my investment so far:

1.) $130 for a 3 gallon Resin Stabilizing Chamber made for wood resin (Many different brands out there, went with US built "Glass Vac" because it had a wider diameter for larger chunks of wood in stainless steel with tempered glass lid and no handles with leaky rivits. Included all gauges, airline filter, ball valves and hose. - Picked it up on eBay, free shipping, knocked $20 off regular price through communication. Aluminum chamber would have been cheaper still.

2.) $75 for a used Snap-On branded Rotary vane vacuum pump. CFM and motor horse power are worthless comparisons according to Curtis Sebeck who makes Cactus Juice. I went with one that I can get parts for and was made in the US (rebranded US made robinair 1.5 CFM, 25 microns). Happy that I did. It is quiet and pulls nearly a full vacuum for my elevation (700 ft above sea level).

3.) $8 for 1 US Quart of vacuum pump oil. New pumps include this, but it has to be replaced every so often as a consumable supply item.

3.) Toaster oven. It was free, they can be had for $15 or less through thrift stores.

4.) $6 Oven thermometer. Optional if you trust your thermostat on the above toaster. I dont, so I picked one up.

5.) $100 for 1 gallon of Cactus juice resin delivered to the door. This is where resin stabilizing becomes expensive. No idea what kind of yield I will get from this gallon as it depends on what I stabilize.

---

Total cost: $319

Not cheap, could be a lot more expensive. Conversely, you can cut costs if you buy or make your own chamber, purchase a cheap import vacuum pump, or have some of the parts on hand already. I would have preferred to spend $319 at Lie-Nielsen toolworks, but maybe some of the stuff I make with the chamber setup will go towards a shiny new No. 51 shooting board plane.

Hope this helps


----------



## AgentTwitch

> Good thing you headed those pun-masters off Norm. I must say though, it sure looks like your pump sucks ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


Dang it! Why didnt I see the most obvious pun coming? Thanks for sharing, Kenny


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That helps a lot norm. I have been looking at the pumps and they can get pricey for sure, I didn't want to go for the cheap import ones but might, also the chambers are a fortune and that one looks particularly nice. I'm curious about the yield on resin too. The maple would soak in a lot more than say my really hard woods in Arizona that are brittle.

Overall I think your setup looks good for a few hundred bucks.

Thanks for the detailed run down. I'll be looking for some projects of yours that come out of it.


----------



## bobasaurus

How do you go about cleaning the chamber after stabilizing? Is there a bag surrounding the piece or something?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good question Allen! OR, do you just use the resin and keep refilling as it gets lower with each batch? What about cross contamination based on different wood species?


----------



## bobasaurus

How does the resin cure? Is there a hardener you add after the fact, or is it a slow epoxy always curing?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's what the toaster oven is for Allen. You dip it, vacuum it in then bake it. I really want to build this setup, can't wait to see Norm's first batch.


----------



## AgentTwitch

All excellent questions that I cant answer from experience. My YouTube viewing and forum lurking indicates that it is often best to have a chamber within the chamber to you use only what you need and keep the chamber clean (I have disposable tinfoil serving containers I plan to use that I have been saving since Thanksgiving).

The resin doesn't harden until it reaches a higher temp, so you could pour out the excess into a plastic container with lid when you are done to avoid staining from different species. You can use this again, its still good. Save it for the next batch of similar wood species. Spills clean up with warm soapy water. Its not recommended to put the left over resin back into the original container for the same reason you wouldn't want it to contaminate your next wood species. A plastic paint storage container with lid is recommended. But you can just fill up the chamber and stabilize lots of blanks at once if that was your sadistic desire.

Curing the resin takes 200F for a 1-2 hours depending on the size of the blank. Its heat activated.

But this is all from research and not real experience, will let you know how I overcome or succumb to these issues.

https://www.turntex.com/help-center/cactus-juice-stabilizing-resources has all of these answers and more. Its my go to source for my questions.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bummer, I don't think Allen knows anything about heating materials nor does he have the ability. 

I just need to throw it out on the sidewalk in the summer and I should be good.

Thanks for the link Norm, I'll be watching this carefully and reading through what you sent over. I have many other questions, mostly about the smell of turning stabilized pieces and finishing them (assuming it's just sanding to a polish) but I'll do my research first. Keep us posted buddy, I'm excited for you.


----------



## bobasaurus

In Colorado lately it's been hard to heat anything. Working in the cold is not fun.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I am curious about the smell and finishing aspects as well. I used a Beall polishing system on my lathe before on wood and it sent my work piece flying into the ground at mach V speeds. I am hoping that I can get a smooth and shiny finish with minimal bodily injury


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's my hope too. I don't use glue as a finish because the fumes burn my eyes bad. I wear a respirator but that doesn't help my eyes. So I would love an alternative. I just polish and wax as a finish now, honestly I like when wood feels like wood but sometimes, resin filled wood would be better.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's what's most likely my last teaser. ;-)


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, what the heck is that jig Ken? Some kind of setup block for a mill?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good Kenny. You have me wondering a bit more now.


----------



## HokieKen

It's an angle plate Allen. Primary purpose is mill fixturing and workholding but it's a dead square precision ground hunka steel with threaded holes everywhere so it gets used for a lot of different things. Best thing in the world for gluing up small parts… or pieces of aluminum bar ground to sharp points.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's a T-track spear with wings!!! I guessed it!!! 


> pieces of aluminum bar ground to sharp points.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Dammit Dave, I was trying to keep the wings a surprise!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

In all reality I think I'm wrong about what I thought you were making. I'm definitely interested


----------



## HokieKen

> In all reality I think I m wrong about what I thought you were making. I m definitely interested
> 
> - ki7hy


Well if you do know, I'll be impressed since I'm not even sure what to call it ;-)

I have to stop though! I keep thinking of little additions, like the "wings" last night and thinking "It'll only take me an hour or so…" I've probably got 20+ hours in this thing already. Of course at least 1/2 of that was spent on prototyping and bad ideas that ended up in the scrap bucket :-/ I'm quitting now though, I have to or I won't have time to do the detail sanding and put finish on. I'm REALLY kicking myself in the ass for not making 2 though:-(


----------



## JayT

Hmmm, T-track with twin aluminum spikes. Hate to tell you, Kenny, but an aluminum pickaxe isn't going to last long enough to break out of Shawshank, even with help from Rita Hayworth.



> I ve probably got 20+ hours in this thing already.
> 
> - HokieKen


Really thinking I overreached on this one. I was past 20 hours on the prototype when progress pics were due. Oh, well, too late to turn back now. Hope the time pays off in the end product, even if the recipient won't be able to figure out how it took that many hours to produce a paperweight.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just came to me in a flash. I think I know what Ken is making! I'm not saying cause I may be right and give it away. If I am right it will be awesome!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was kidding about wings Kenny….I'm confused for sure.

JayT, it will pay off in the end. Remember, yours was my wife's favorite and definitely close to the top of my list (I don't have a number one because I'm trying to be a good unbiased moderator). I am stoked to see it completed. Your recipient will definitely enjoy it and I'm sure use it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Just came to me in a flash. I think I know what Ken is making! I m not saying cause I may be right and give it away. If I am right it will be awesome!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Like I said Jeff, if you do know, I'll be darned impressed!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

On another note I won't be shipping yet. I did receive my other toy last night I was hoping to get. I need to try and get it mastered a bit this weekend then build something to use with it for the swap items I have. So unless I encounter major issues setting the new tool up I should have one more thing added to the swap and then I'll ship. I only know about two people whom have shipped so far. Still a little time left.


----------



## sherm54

You have got to hate when you go for final assembly and you find that somewhere between between working prototype and actual product, your screws morphed into coarse threaded screws, but your nuts didn't follow suit!

Probably due to 'that guy' that can't seem to ever remember what bin he picked up the package of screws from, so he just drops them into the closest one… I don't know about you guys, but that is a HUGE pet peeve of mine. Any time I ever go looking for hardware I probably spend half of my time sorting things into their correct bins cause my OCD will not allow that kind of disorganization!


----------



## kelvancra

Isn't it amazing, the excuses/means we find to acquire another tool/toy?

" Honey, I had to buy it. I committed to a project and payment (a custom tool (irony)) has already shipped (probably from Europe, or that other slow boat /ship). My faddle dust solidifier I inherited from my great, great grandfather ran out of fids and now, some of the steps to completing the project I have to make in payment would take years longer, if I didn't have this.



> On another note I won t be shipping yet. I did receive my other toy last night I was hoping to get. I need to try and get it mastered a bit this weekend then build something to use with it for the swap items I have. So unless I encounter major issues setting the new tool up I should have one more thing added to the swap and then I ll ship. I only know about two people whom have shipped so far. Still a little time left.
> 
> - ki7hy


----------



## HokieKen

That's what I'm making. A faddle dust solidifier… with a t-track spear.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sherm, come to my shop please, bring your OCD with you.

Kelly, this tool/toy was more my wife's idea but there have been plenty of times I had to "sell" new tool ideas for sure. My wife will actually use this one a bunch too. In fact, I built it last night and told her she needed to figure out how to use it, neither of us know how. She needs to chart the settings and then show me. This A. gets her involved B. Saves me time I really don't have right now C. Saves me from spending even more time having to document and train her even though she's really bright. So really my work is mostly done on the new tool for now but I haven't plugged it in so I don't know if I built it right. It's definitely a DIY thing, no instructions. Testing awaits.


----------



## AgentTwitch

My swap project is out for local delivery. Hopefully it traveled well and meets my recipients expectations.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, send Sherm to the east coast when he's done in your shop. I've got a stack of organizers and buckets of hardware waiting to be organized into them. ;-P

Norm, I'd be shocked if it didn't meet anyone's expectations. Be sure to tell them if they don't like it they're welcome to send it my way


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Norm, I'm going to take a wild guess that your recipient will be opening a package with what they consider life long tools and will not only use them often but take good care of them and appreciate craftsmanship and skill that went into them. He's a lucky guy for sure.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

OH…speaking of tools shipping. I'm spoiled lately. The Festool sander deal back in November finally shipped today. No idea when to expect it but I got the shipping notification email a little bit ago. Tracking hasn't been updated. I was going to cancel this if I found a good ROS on black Friday but there wasn't anything in the ads so I stuck with it.

I've had a hell of a month so far in the tool department.


----------



## HokieKen

Just go ahead and throw the Festool in your swap package Dave. As moderator, it's kinda your duty. Oh yeah, then ship your package to me and I'll re-pack it and ship it on to your recipient. Don't ask why.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I might have to if all of the shipping doesn't go well. This is the part I'm most worried about, I want everyone to obviously get something. So we'll see how good of moderator I am. I messed up the 4 emails I forgot to change on the sheet but I really look at that as an attempt to recruit past participants than a mistake. I should get credit for that one. Then there was the time I gave up the surprise of one of the swap projects someone was building…I've had some fails. Hoping for a smooth ending.

It'll be my first Festool, probably my last unless this thing truly blows me away. I'm more of an OWWM kind of guy who has searches setup with alerts for craigslist.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm sure we'll finish out just fine. Looking at the participant list, I think everyone either has an established track record with these swaps or has been active enough in the thread that we know they're on the ball. As long as you gave everyone a name and address I think we'll have 100% completion with no worries.

Except maybe that Todd guy. Where the hell's he been at? Think he's doing anything?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ah the addresses…everyone should have received one. Hopefully it's the right one. I did double check that, especially after the email issue. I did have one recipient move in the process but I have that handled.

The Todd guy gave up and said he's shipping a sixer of Natural Light and a Swisher Sweet. It's ok though because I probably goofed on his address for his sender.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ah the addresses…everyone should have received one. Hopefully it's the right one. I did double check that, especially after the email issue. I did have one recipient move in the process but I have that handled.

The Todd guy gave up and said he's shipping a sixer of Natural Light and a Swisher Sweet. It's ok though because I probably goofed on his address for his sender.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Like I said Jeff, if you do know, I ll be darned impressed!
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, if it's what I think it is, *I'll* be darned impressed!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just cause Kenny sharpens a piece of T-track to a point doesn't mean you have to be impressed Jeff. Remember Jeff, we need to treat him like we treat everyone else even if he's "special".


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, Dave's right. I'm special.

And whatever you think it is Jeff, it's not. (Just need to lower the bar a little bit here - too much pressure)

And, I've decided to same my sharpened t-track for the prison shank swap Jeff will be hosting after he retires!

;-))


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, a sharpened T-track would make a GOOD one. Just wrap some tape around the other end for a handle! I still have my screwdriver swap version. I use it for an awl now.  (I thought you had forgot about the shank swap, or maybe I was just hoping).


----------



## kelvancra

Listening to so many of you talk about the hours you put in, and the complications you ran into, I'm glad I was the first one to think of custom shop rags. However, I think the machining involving a [(6"? sharpened] T-track may been something just short of genius, if properly described. Of course, stogies and beer have great potential for elevating or evolving descriptions of what was in that send.


----------



## HokieKen

All I saw was:



> stogies and beer have great potential
> 
> - Kelly


----------



## HokieKen

> The Todd guy gave up and said he s shipping a sixer of Natural Light and a Swisher Sweet. It s ok though because I probably goofed on his address for his sender.
> 
> - ki7hy


No way Todd's giving up a Swisher Sweet. No way *anybody's* buying a sixer of Natty Light.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm actually more of a Prime Times and Keystone kinda guy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I tried to pick the worst I could think of. I literally would live off of Keystone in high school when we had to "Hey Dude" it for beer on the weekends. It was under $5 for a twelve pack.


----------



## Mosquito

I did actually get a beer in one of these swaps before… My wife said it was good


----------



## Lazyman

Hah! I am still secretly hoping that someone mistakenly got my address by mistake. I wasn't able to join this swap but I would love to get one by mistake!


----------



## HokieKen

All this talk of Natty light and Keystone made me think I should show y'all a teaser of how I'm spending my shop time tonight


----------



## kelvancra

Deschutes - first cabin (though I prefer the slightly less hoppy versions).


----------



## KelleyCrafts

An IPA guy….I would have guessed it. I like the wheat beers, definitely a hefeweizen fan. I unfortunately won't get shop time tonight. I am visiting my folks tonight to drop off their xmas gifts, they've been out of town. I won't even get to their place until 7 straight from work It's only 4:46PM here right now, then to bed once I get home I imagine. Was hoping to test the new tool tonight but will definitely tomorrow night, and I'll need to dimension some wood for the new swap add on if tests go well enough.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah I have been on an IPA kick lately. I like the earthy, hoppy flavors. This one's a tad stronger than I prefer but very drinkable. Deschutes just opened a new brewery here in town and I like to support the local talent so I've been sampling their stuff. Pretty good beers all around.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I do the same sort of thing. We have several here. My favorite is Four Peaks brewery. I drink a lot of their stuff. They have seasonal stuff that's pretty good. A good Hefe as well, not the best one I've had but damn good. I like supporting the locals the best I can.


----------



## jeffswildwood

All this beer talk is making me thirsty! I like to try local beers when I can. One is about to open here soon. My favorite though is the dark german beer. Can't sample much, I start the work weekend tomorrow. Three 12 hour shifts. Good part is I only have 11 more shifts 'til I'm done. Officially.


----------



## kelvancra

On German beer, around 72, we had a beerman who delivered a couple cases a week. I still like warm beer and, once in a while, will pick up a Pilsner from the import places.

Here, Costco has some good beers in variety packs. As usual, in bulk. I've probably drank about seven Bud's, or the equivalent, over the past twenty years. Good beer tends to break you, with regard to the cheap stuff.

I'm an hour from one of the primary hop growing areas. It's always so sad to see how many hop vines fall off the trucks during harvest. 

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I'm amped about the eventual delivery of whatever is or will be headed to me, regardless of what it is. I think I'm as much pumped about what I sent as anything, and more if the Lumberjock who got my stuff actually finds use for it. This has been tool score month. In addition to this swap, I won one of the Bessy drawings (did last year too and got to test drive some new clamps I hadn't played with. Might even have inspired me to consider dropping a bunch of nickles on some K-clamps.


----------



## Lazyman

Dang it! It just occurred to me that I could have whipped out another beer mug as my swap entry. That *IS* a necessary shop tool. Can't be drinking those IPA's out of a bottle or can. You've got to see the color and head to really appreciate them. The hoppier the better.


----------



## bobasaurus

A hot teaser:


----------



## HokieKen

Cold beer and hot metal. If there's a heaven, I'm pretty sure both of those things will be prolific 

Is Deschutes near you Kelly? I know it's in the PacNW but can't recall where exactly. I had a sixer of their Red Chair NWPA. My first NWPA and it's definitely my kinda beer. Personally, I'll drink water before I'll even consider crappy beer nowadays. 20 years ago, different story… ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm with you Kenny. I don't drink to drink anymore. If I drink, it's got to be worth it.

On a more secretive note, the surprise swap certainly surprised me this evening.


----------



## kelvancra

Dechutes Brewery is about two hours from me, but the store isn't (wife just sold her and her sister's, after thirty-nine years) and I miss that place, for the obvious reasons.



> Cold beer and hot metal. If there s a heaven, I m pretty sure both of those things will be prolific
> 
> Is Deschutes near you Kelly? I know it s in the PacNW but can t recall where exactly. I had a sixer of their Red Chair NWPA. My first NWPA and it s definitely my kinda beer. Personally, I ll drink water before I ll even consider crappy beer nowadays. 20 years ago, different story… ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> All this beer talk is making me thirsty! I like to try local beers when I can. One is about to open here soon. My favorite though is the dark german beer. Can t sample much, I start the work weekend tomorrow. Three 12 hour shifts. Good part is I only have 11 more shifts til I m done. Officially.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


When's the last shift Jeff? Man I bet you're walkin' on sunshine!

I was going to say don't worry about drinking before work being that close to the finish line. But then I remembered you work at a prison not far down the road. Maybe you're not the guy I want going to work a little buzzed…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jealous Jeff. Good work making it this far buddy. I have many years to go myself. Congratulations!


----------



## AgentTwitch

> All this beer talk is making me thirsty! I like to try local beers when I can. One is about to open here soon. My favorite though is the dark german beer. Can t sample much, I start the work weekend tomorrow. Three 12 hour shifts. Good part is I only have 11 more shifts til I m done. Officially.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I will raise a beer to you Jeff! This is one of my favorites from my neighbor to the west. Best of luck and stay safe/sane!


----------



## donwilwol

Man…..To be that close! I'm close enough I can smell it, but can't quit see it yet!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks guys, I do appreciate it. Norm, that long trail sure does look good  It has been a long haul but until March 1st I only have 10 shifts left. Large amount of accumulated vacation time. Actually wood working has kept me sane the last 10 years or so, relaxing, I really look forward to doing a lot more of it. Even start taking classes in wood working. (I've already started "honey, I need a drill press")


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Was playing around with my new tool tonight (couldn't stop) and it's kind of awesome. I am adding to my swap gifts for sure.


----------



## Ripthorn

I got some shop time to work on finishing mine up. Teaser:


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice heat treatment setup.

I did a lot of turning today and finished up some other steps (including my heat treatment).


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Brian. Wild guess but I'd bet there's some O1 in your project ;-)

I finished making it pretty today. Got some epoxy setting up now then I just gotta mix up some finish and put it on. I can get back to working on my workbench with no distractions now )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice job fellas. I was done but now I'm not. Milled up some wood today and started on one more piece, tested my new toy and it's good to go so I should be done tomorrow hopefully. Have some sleds to build this weekend too but have Monday off.


----------



## JayT

Well, got some good shop time and one of the pieces is nearly complete, just need to do some fine tuning to get it working properly.


----------



## ToddJB

I picked up a finish today that I've never used, and it's going on a medium that I've never used… Really hoping I don't F this up now. Lots of testing ahead.


----------



## HokieKen

I REALLY want that JayT! Todd, huury up if you're gonna f it up. Still time to order t track…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can't wait to see JayT's finished project. We're all going to want one.

Todd, what's this "testing" thing you speak of?


----------



## woodcox

Ol'man in the maple early on. He is still there but he has aged some lol @ the baldness with the mullet still hangin on. Not that there is anything wrong with that…or maybe he's pissed I scalped him. 









Bringin it. Then I'll be shippin it. First, I need to finish it.









Congrats with your final days until shop time Jeff. You've earned it bud. Drill press with a depth stop. I missed that feature with mine, irritating not having one. Easy enough to make I suppose.

Ouch Jayt! I've hit metal too. 
I seriously can't wait to see everyone's work.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Nice Brian. Wild guess but I d bet there s some O1 in your project ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


It's A2, the oil is there to throw you off! Smart Brian, very smart.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I keep looking at your teaser Jay and because I know what it is I have to say that is clean. Really clean. Looks truly amazing man. That is going to be one of the major gems of this swap for sure. Very excited about everyone's projects. I'm proud to have been a part of this with such amazing talent among the group.


----------



## JayT

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## AgentTwitch

That is a very classy Medallion! Can't wait to see the finished piece


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice medallion and some pretty woods.

I'm very nearly finished with my items.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Some really interesting projects going on. They all have me confused! I still think I am on the money with Ken's but time will tell. I plan on going to the post office tomorrow, mailing time!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

JayT, with that wood etched, wouldn't there be some ash in there? How do you clean it up before putting finish on it? I could see some of the ash spreading. Shop vac or?


----------



## JayT

> JayT, with that wood etched, wouldn t there be some ash in there? How do you clean it up before putting finish on it? I could see some of the ash spreading. Shop vac or?
> 
> - ki7hy


The laser burned layer is very thin, so doesn't produce any dust-like ash. It's actually a bigger issue keeping sawdust out of the black etched areas until finish can be applied. I had to toss a couple of medallions when I first got the engraver because of blurring the image with sawdust.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Trying my first resin stabilization piece. I have high hopes, but know there is a learning curve and a good chance that I will screw this up.

Dave, so far the small isn't noticeable, but I haven't cooked it yet. I will let it soak overnight. The vacuum pump oil is the strongest smell, which is mild, similar to mineral oil.


----------



## HokieKen

Final coat of finish just went on. Little waxin' after it cures well and she'll be ready to go in the box and off to the Post Office. Looks like I may beat the ship date by a few days. Woo-hoo, I'm an overachiever!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good job Kenny! I'm actually going to still be in the shop tonight late trying to get mine done by end of day tomorrow.

Norm, I'm mainly interested in the smell turning. I could bake the stuff out doors if it ends up being an issue. I imagine it'll be fine. I've turned acrylic and its malls but not too bad. The CA glue however burns my eyes so no even my pens don't get that treatment, wood feels like wood this way too. I know the stabilized wood probably won't but I've never turned it. Very interested in this. Keep us posted with the details. Good job Norm.


----------



## bobasaurus

CA glue burns my eyes too, especially if I get it hot while grinding. I kind of hate it for that reason, but nothing else is better for a quick strong clear adhesive.


----------



## PoleVault

Man, I keep seeing these teasers and wondering if my project is too simple… then I remember how much work I've done for something so simple, and I'm okay with it. I can get fancy once I stop screwing up simple things!


----------



## kelvancra

Not to worry PoleVault, I figured I'd go for quantity if not quality, in light of what so many others are pumping out (that means I tossed in a bunch of extra of my finest shop rags).

Meanwhile, if the opportunity prevails, I've got a couple ideas for a future go round.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree Allen plenty of medium CA glue flows in my shop. I just don't like getting it hot, I wear a respirator like a good dooby but that doesn't help my eyes.

PoleVault, if there's anything I've learned from this swap is things won't be "equal". People don't have the same budget, skills, tools, etc. Then there's the noobies like you called yourself in your first post in this thread. Whatever a noob builds I'm sure the majority already have one but that's not the point. You are making something for someone else so you are putting work, effort, and some care/craftsmanship into your item and participating in the LJ community. We are all on this forum for the same reason, the same interest. So don't sweat it, from your progress pic you were off to a great start for sure at that time.

But don't forget your bonus gifts. You need like 3 of them!!! Kidding!

You'll be fine, I think most people just want to see that you challenged yourself as a "newbie". That makes the major players who are on the swaps constantly happy I think. I could be wrong though, but why else would they sign up all the time.


----------



## ToddJB

JayT that etch is incredible.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> PoleVault, if there s anything I ve learned from this swap is things won t be "equal". People don t have the same budget, skills, tools, etc. Then there s the noobies like you called yourself in your first post in this thread. Whatever a noob builds I m sure the majority already have one but that s not the point. You are making something for someone else so you are putting work, effort, and some care/craftsmanship into your item and participating in the LJ community. We are all on this forum for the same reason, the same interest. So don t sweat it, from your progress pic you were off to a great start for sure at that time.
> 
> You ll be fine, I think most people just want to see that you challenged yourself as a "newbie". That makes the major players who are on the swaps constantly happy I think. I could be wrong though, but why else would they sign up all the time.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well put Dave. That is exactly what makes these swaps so fun, exciting and challenging for everyone. Not to mention sharing ideas and learning new things along the way. Just good old fashioned woodworker fun!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Lazyman, I went back and looked at your beer stein. Wow, that would have made a great swap item. With that insert I bet it would also work great for coffee, perfect for what I drink in the shop!

(I may contact you in the near future about ordering one if that is possible)!!


----------



## Lazyman

> Lazyman, I went back and looked at your beer stein. Wow, that would have made a great swap item. With that insert I bet it would also work great for coffee, perfect for what I drink in the shop!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yeah, I am kicking myself for not thinking about that before. One reason I didn't join this swap is that nothing I thought about making inspired me but these are fun to make. The insert I used is designed for coffee but they are also the perfect size for a bottle or can of beer as well-just enough room for a a little foam from the pour! They even come with a lid to keep the saw dust out of whatever you are drinking.


----------



## JayT

> Man, I keep seeing these teasers and wondering if my project is too simple… then I remember how much work I ve done for something so simple, and I m okay with it. I can get fancy once I stop screwing up simple things!
> 
> - PoleVault


I still screw up simple things and try fancy anyways. ;-)

Dave said it well, and I'll add a bit more. Speaking for myself, I don't get involved in swaps because I think its an easy way to some fabulous item for my shop. Generally speaking, if it was really needed, I own it already. Swaps serve two purposes for me:

#1 and most important is that they are a way to connect to another woodworker on the site. It makes LJ's more of a community when you have some connections. I've been privileged to meet the senders of a couple of my swap items in person. They are great people and I might not have had any motivation to meet them if it wasn't for the swaps. If I receive something in a swap that is very similar to something I already own, the swap item stays and I sell, trade or give away the purchased one. I'd rather use a tool with a personal connection than one that the only point of connection is a credit card bill.

#2 is that swaps give an excuse to push myself, along with a deadline for doing so. The tool I'm building for this swap has been percolating around in my brain for probably close to a year, but the swap was the catalyst that got me started on actual construction. The deadline ensures that the project will be finished and not end up as a partially complete thing cluttering up the shop even more. Some people work just fine without that impetus, but it is a help to me.

Some of the most useful tools in my shop are relatively simple. If your tool was made to the best of your current abilities and works for its intended purpose, then you are successful and I guarantee that tool will become a treasured part of another woodworker's arsenal.


----------



## HokieKen

These swaps are, like JayT said, a good motivation for me to make things that I want to make but don't usually seem important enough to take priority over other projects. That and I love getting feedback from others who can actually take a tool I made and put it through its paces. I also love seeing the craftsmanship and creativity of other LJs. Not only in the package I get but also in the reveal pics in the thread of what everyone else gets.



> Lazyman, I went back and looked at your beer stein. Wow, that would have made a great swap item. With that insert I bet it would also work great for coffee, perfect for what I drink in the shop!
> 
> (I may contact you in the near future about ordering one if that is possible)!!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I did too Nathan and I do like the barrel-type construction. It must just be me but I flat cannot drink out of those stainless travel mugs. Anytime I have ever tried (and I've tried many) whatever I drink has a very distinct metallic taste. I've "re-gifted" many travel mugs over the years because of it. No one else I have ever met has an issue with it though.

I have a few Tervis cups though that I could easily make into an insert…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

JayT and his #1 was what I was trying to get to with the "something you made for another LJer" remark but Jay said it better. He'll, I stole the whole thing from a discussion I had with Kenny anyway. So Kenny taught me all I know on the subject. That's why I'm sending T-track out instead of my shop built project but I'll one up him and send Incra T-track since it's gold.

To add to it JayT isn't kidding on the challenge himself thing. Wait until you see his swap item, talk about a challenge. Also, kidding aside I'm really interested in seeing what Kenny's turns out like, it too looks extra interesting as far as a challenge. Then there's the few who are doing things that aren't normal swap topics which is awesome. This whole thing is just cool really. Mine however isn't new to the swap unfortunately but I honestly have never made it before even though I've had the stuff sitting around for moths.

Off to the shop today to hopefully finish mine and get a couple of planer sleds built in the process.


----------



## JayT

Dave, you realize you are just setting me up for failure, right? After all that buildup, people are going to be very disappointed to see that I built a paper towel holder out a dowel and a couple mounting arms.


----------



## HokieKen

That's why I like to set the bar low JayT. That way, worst case, I meet expectations ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Mine however isn t new to the swap unfortunately but I honestly have never made it before even though I ve had the stuff sitting around for moths.
> 
> - ki7hy


Truth is, it's kinda hard to come up with something that hasn't been swapped. Even though what I made hasn't ever been done specifically, it would have fit in fine with some of the past swaps. That's why it's getting kinda hard I think to come up with new swap themes. Everything's been pretty much covered unless you roll over into the metal-working world and I'm not sure many of us have the tools and experience to go there with a few obvious exceptions like Ripthorn and Bobasaurus.

Even though it was kinda nerve-rackin' to start with, I'm glad we did the Surprise theme on this one. Makes the upcoming reveals even more exciting knowing it's not 20 different marking gauges or 20 mallets. Don't get me wrong, those are a blast too but the variety should spice this one up a bit. It also ended up being more work, or at least more time, on my end though. I probably ended up with 30 hours or so. I exceeded my $1500 budget by a bit but oh well!

Oh wait, forgot a decimal point… $1.500 budget I meant.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jay, it's the best paper towel holder I've ever seen!!

Look, the pressure is good for you and honestly I have confidence in you. You designed that insane shooter plane then a bozo like me was able to build it following your guidance. I've seen projects similar to what you have going and those probably work so I imagine yours would too. lol I have confidence in you bro. Plus, it's nice to challenge a swap veteran.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't think you're off the hook Kenny. I'm standing at Lowe's right now getting materials for my upgraded planer sled you semi designed. Not to mention your drill press table again. Yeah, that drill press table. I expect good things!!


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhh, yes the planer sled. Used it yesterday to joint some 10" Walnut for a vise chop. Paid some attention to what I'd do different with you in mind. I'll e-mail you.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok. Hopefully the shopping list doesn't change. Had to leave Lowe's, go to ace for Hardware now at Home Depot about to check out. Will be starting the build soon. I'm doing a torsion box style for weight. I'm going to have to store the long one on a rack above my head so lighter is better.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok. Hopefully the shopping list doesn t change. Had to leave Lowe s, go to ace for Hardware now at Home Depot about to check out. Will be starting the build soon. I m doing a torsion box style for weight. I m going to have to store the long one on a rack above my head so lighter is better.
> 
> - ki7hy


No, just minor changes, same shopping list. I shot you an e-mail. Good luck and show us some pics when you get done!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Items are done. Wax has been buffed in. Bubble wrap has been wrapped. Box sealed, padded and addressed. Now all are in the mail on their way to their new owner. Should be there Wednesday!


----------



## HokieKen

Way to go Jeff. Now all the rest of us will be chomping at the bit to see if there's a box on our porch when we get home Wednesday!


----------



## Lazyman

> I did too Nathan and I do like the barrel-type construction. It must just be me but I flat cannot drink out of those stainless travel mugs. Anytime I have ever tried (and I ve tried many) whatever I drink has a very distinct metallic taste. I ve "re-gifted" many travel mugs over the years because of it. No one else I have ever met has an issue with it though.
> 
> I have a few Tervis cups though that I could easily make into an insert…
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Kenny. I looked at a bunch of different options including plastic for the insert but went with these because the design does not require you to put your lips on the wood. I didn't want the taste of the beer (or hot coffee for that matter) to be affected by the wood or the finish.

Now I am wondering what sort of rot gut beverage you are drinking out of the stainless steel that is corrosive enough to taste the metal. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Now I am wondering what sort of rot gut beverage you are drinking out of the stainless steel that is corrosive enough to taste the metal. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


Well I am 10 minutes from the moonshine capital of the world ;-p

However, the problem I have with tasting the steel is mostly with coffee. I can taste it with water as well but something about coffee really brings it out.


----------



## ToddJB

Put in a little bit of time over the weekend. I'm on the home stretch. Finish is applied. Letting it fully set up, then some polishing.


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm now done except for final sharpening. Showing them off at work today before shipping.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome. I can't wait to see the finished product Allen.

Todd, are you talking about finishing and polishing off the keystone? I thought you were sending it? 

Glad to see the group coming to the end. Looking forward to seeing finals.


----------



## jeffswildwood

"Well I am 10 minutes from the moonshine capital of the world ;-p"

+1 for Ken on that. I can confirm this fact!


----------



## ToddJB

Obviously. Shipping would be murder on a 30 rack if the cans were actually full. The "lite" does actually refer to gross weight on those puppies.


----------



## HokieKen

Never try to mail underweight puppies. The post office frowns on it.


----------



## bondogaposis

I shipped my swap item today. May the recipient use it in good health.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If they have bad health because of it bondo then I'll definitely take it. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Thanks for the heads up on shipping.

I think I know of 4 that went out so far.

I am half wishing I didn't commit myself to this extra add on. I have a sled glue up and a project glue up sitting here. Trying to do too much at once. I will say the Wixey I installed on the PM 209 yesterday has already been very handy. Had one on my Makita which didn't really have a depth gauge and found I couldn't live without it even on the newer planer. So this one got one too. Don't worry though. The rest of the swap project will be all hand tools. Time to setup the Stanley 45 and then grab a very special hand saw.

Keep it up! Loving the shipping notices.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Today's also the first day I threw sheet goods full size over my CL find PM 72. That extra 10" is for real unlike the 10 I give myself when I tell stories. Went smooth. Real estate is awesome on that and it's actually less deep in total footprint than the contractor saw I replaced by an inch or two because the motor isn't hanging off the back. Love to find good used stuff.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well I just got back from San Fran. I still have a little polishing to do before I ship, but I got to get it done and shipped soon, as I just found out I have to go back to San Francisco this coming weekend. Never fear, I have not missed a ship date yet (he says while knocking on wood)!


----------



## ToddJB

though it be unpolished wood


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, I was just thinking that TerryR is unusually inactive on this thread. Either he's got something REALLY badass coming down for someone or he's having to spend all his time cuddling cows to keep 'em from freezing. Hoping it's the formerTR! ;-))


----------



## terryR

sorry, guys, I have been shoring up a 1/2 acre hog fence. The ground has turned to mud here, and the small piglets can dig nearly as fast as I can buy rigid panels to add to the field fencing. barbed wire doesn't phase them! Plus, I'm still working on the horse fence with hand held tooling.

My apologies to my recip in advance, because I'm unable to push myself and give a bad-ass tool. Yeah, I'll make the ship deadline, and promise some claro walnut and brass. LOL. But, I have no dreams of making something as sweet as you guys have been discussing..such is life.

I still love this swap, have met some great LJ's here!


----------



## Ripthorn

Me and the bench grinder spent some quality time together tonight. Some final honing and I should be done!


----------



## terryR

not a teaser










LOL


----------



## HokieKen

Okay so it's pigs instead of cows. Either way, glad all's well. Pretty sure no one's worried your contribution won't be up to par!

Looking forward to seeing your's too Brian. Always anxious to see what your metal skills bring!


----------



## waho6o9

Second set of turnings turned out well and the spare turning block came into play as I want the set
tight.

I'll be making the ship date and I'm looking forward to the fine items everyone else is making.

Rock on


----------



## HokieKen

Way to go wahoo! I'm curious to what you cranked out with your D2 steel and a "tight set" of turnings. Sounds pretty danged cool. I really hope Dave gave my name to EVERYONE ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have my address to everyone but kept the names the way they were. This way people don't get suspicious.

I know everyone seems to be on track but just a reminder 1 WEEK!! Shipping deadline is Tuesday next week.

I didn't finish my add on yesterday so I'll have to this weekend. I'm glad my recipient doesn't know who they are because they could have had a nice package already if I didn't decide to add on.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanks Kenny I'm just trying to keep up with my betters.

Ride that bevel!


----------



## woodcox

1.90 lbs. shipped. Expected delivery this Saturday the 28th.


----------



## bobasaurus

Totally done, photos taken. I'll get them shipped tomorrow. Final teaser, got to try my sweet new steel stamp:


----------



## waho6o9

Everything fit together nicely, contact cement to the brass and leather, keeping on track to ship 
by the due date.

Nice stamp Allen, and woodcox already shipped, good show Folks


----------



## sherm54

Not really swap related, but I was really getting sick of that stock profile pic. I decided to follow suit of Kenny and JayT and support my local colors!

Go Aggies!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Just did my weigh in, minus packing material. Just a hair over 3.6lbs. Flat rate will likely be the cheapest option. Might get it shipped by Friday.


----------



## HokieKen

> Not really swap related, but I was really getting sick of that stock profile pic. I decided to follow suit of Kenny and JayT and support my local colors!
> 
> Go Aggies!!!
> 
> - sherm54


Yes but alas… like JayT, your local colors are the wrong colors ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Seeet Todd, you have a pretty good package going out too. Should be great in any shop it finds itself in.


----------



## sherm54

> Yes but alas… like JayT, your local colors are the wrong colors ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


That will just have to remain your opinion…


----------



## bobasaurus

Mine is now shipped, hooray. Only going to the next state over, should be quick.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Wait a minute, I am not a border state with you Allen. Are you sure you are shipping this to the right address?!

I am tempted to post my school colors, but we really only have a successful hockey team.


----------



## ToddJB

That removes me from Allen's too, Norm  But I do know at least one participant that's one state over.


----------



## JayT

Well, I'd say either sherm or I have a good chance of getting Allen's project. If everyone else would just use college logos for their avatars, too, it would much easier to identify if there are any other possibilities.

I'm still on for shipping by the 31st, but won't guarantee any time before that.


----------



## bobasaurus

My items are definitely unique to any swap project I've seen, but are questionably useful. It was more a test to see if I could make them at all, but I think they came out well. I hope they can be used.


----------



## HokieKen

I do believe our Moderator is one state over from Allen too. Well, at least there's a point of contact between the two. Other than that, anyone live in Wisconsin?

Just kidding. No one lives in Wisconsin.


----------



## JayT

I knew Dave lives in Arizona, but don't consider the Four Corner's point to qualify as adjoining. Maybe Allen did, though. Only time will tell.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, it sure ain't VA, so I'll let you guys out there in the middle duke it out ;-p


----------



## terryR

Cannot be Alabama, either.

Being on time…instead of early…gives me time for more teasers! LOL


----------



## HokieKen

It might be the glare TR but, that sure looks like Walnut inlaid in brass?


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice metal chuck. Is it attached to a wood lathe?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would say I'm one state over, I would also say I would use what Allen is sending really often actually. Knowing the process and seeing the pics I would find excuses to use all of what he's sending even more.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

WOW Terry! Kenny I think you're right. Seeing a lot of what you guys build makes me think I should have stayed out of this whole swap thing. AMAZING stuff.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

On a side note, ordered November 1st, arrived today.


----------



## kelvancra

Be aware. some, most or all of us are more about the swap than "winning (receiving) the best build." Of course, we all love the idea of giving someone something they could not have bought (if only for the details).

For me, I was kind of hoping a newbie ended up with my name, because I know I'd be tickled regardless what I got. It's like a nice gift from a stranger that could qualify for one of those feel good posts you bread from time to time.

From the other direction, I hoped I got a newbie because my box had "a lot of shop rags," and are something a newbie would, definitely, find uses for over time.



> WOW Terry! Kenny I think you re right. Seeing a lot of what you guys build makes me think I should have stayed out of this whole swap thing. AMAZING stuff.
> 
> - ki7hy


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was kidding Kelly, I know I'm not the best on this swap but I strive to be with every project I build swap or no swap and feel what I'm sending out is going to be useful for someone. Weather they use them or not is another question. lol

I was mainly saying that the skill on this swap is amazing to me. I forget sometimes how skilled some of these craftsman are.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Well I was surprised to find a package waiting for me today! Cant wait to share what my swap partner came up with. Booyah!


----------



## terryR

> It might be the glare TR but, that sure looks like Walnut inlaid in brass?
> 
> - HokieKen


just the glare. inlay applied after that photo. 
edit, I think what looks like walnut is just the sharpie marks. does look cool, though!

Allen, yes. The chuck has proved very useful; IMO, it secures wood better than my 'wood chucks' could…...


----------



## Mosquito

I'm still working on what I'm sending… or hoping to


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, I knew I wasn't going to get much time this week in the shop but wanted to get the bonus bonus item done. I was in a rush and messed it up, would have to start over and I just don't have the time. I'll ship Saturday morning, that's the earliest I can get to the post office. Still sending good stuff I think.

Norm are we sharing if we received yet?? If that's the case…..I have mine!!! I am stoked to share. Used it tonight very successfully until I used another tool on the rest of the project.  still love my new pieces. They will get very used.

Funny Terry. I was thinking that small thin line of walnut was masterful! At least you're a good with a sharpie!


----------



## Ripthorn

I did final honing and assembly tonight…only to find that something was out of square structurally. I can fix it, but it will be neither fun nor simple. Looks like a stressful couple of days until shipping deadline! Hopefully the meds will allow me to get out there long enough to get it done.


----------



## HokieKen

I think it's cool to say that you've gotten your package as long as WHAT was in the package is kept under wraps until reveal day. In some swaps, people have divulged whom they recieved a package from ahead of reveals but in others, that was kept a secret as well. Your the mod Dave so lay the ground rules!

TR, I was highly impressed that you managed that thin inlay with wood turning tools. Knowing it was just sharpie makes me feel a little less inadequate 

Brian, hope the meds are doing the job. If they keep you out of the shop, I doubt anyone would mind a day or two delay for health reasons!


----------



## JayT

Finally got a break. Went to work on tuning the swap item tonight, hoping to make some progress so that I could finish on Saturday. Got it all assembled, tested to see what would need work and . . . . nearly perfect performance! Woohooo! Didn't want to look the proverbial gift horse, so put another coat of finish on and set it aside . . . .

so that I could work on an alteration/addition to part of the tool. Was hoping to have time for this piece, but didn't think it would happen. Now we'll see if it can be completed by the deadline.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to hear it JayT. I know your recipient is going to love it.

Brian, your recipient can wait a bit. I've seen it, it's worth it.

Kenny, I know I'm the mod but there's some things that need to be kept in tact from swap to swap. I'm not the god all mighty by any means. I just do the paperwork and answer the questions or relay info or…I'm not looking to change things from the previous successes you all have had. I got my package but kept it a secret. All I know is it had two tools and I've used them both. One is a permanent fixture in my apron. Yes, I wear an apron like an old geezer but if I don't I can never find my damn tape measure even though there was always at least 4 laying around the shop at a given time. So the wife bought me one and I use it. Super handy, now there's a few handy tools in there, one being a swap item. I should have participated in more of these. I hope we figure out good topics for the future.

As for me giving up on my bonus bonus item, I changed my plan and my mind. I'll be doing it over the weekend with a simpler design. The swap tool I used to build the first one won't get used on the second unfortunately. I just thought it would have been cool to use it for this build but I just don't think there's enough time to ensure I get it right. The type of wood I'm using is tough to work. So I might be shipping Monday unless I find extra chores or something for the kids to do all day Saturday and Sunday. Lol


----------



## Iguana

Got the first coat of finish on my item today. Might get it in the mail Friday.

Here's a teaser









I can say that it is not headed to any state that shares a border with Canada


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Love that lamination Mark. That is going to look sweet! Arizona doesn't border Canada for sure it's not me. Plus I already gave it away I have a package already.


----------



## bobasaurus

Those are some interesting lines, Mark. I haven't pieced together a single project from the teasers yet. I suck at jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Mark!

I agree about keeping things consistent from swap to swap Dave. I was just saying that whether or not we reveal who we got a package from before reveal date has been different depending on the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Also, maybe identify who has shipped and received packages in the participant list in the OP? May help identify any shipping issues sooner rather than later. I suggest this based on experience ;-P

I started my "photo shoot" this morning for my project post after reveals take place here. I'll snap a few more tonight. I would ship tomorrow or Saturday but I still have a couple of small pieces that the varnish is slightly tacky on. I sprayed those parts over 2 weeks ago. There were 5 parts total. 3 seem to have completely cured but 2 are still slightly tacky. I'm hoping they'll cure out over the next day or 2 'cause I'd really like to wax em and buff em before I send 'em.

This is the first time I've used varnish from a rattle can and my first time working with this particular wood. Guess I shoulda thought more like Todd..


> I picked up a finish today that I ve never used, and it s going on a medium that I ve never used… Really hoping I don t F this up now. Lots of testing ahead.
> 
> - ToddJB


Good news is that I'll definitely be shipping by deadline no sweat. Will try to get it out a couple days early but want to try and polish it up real purrrdy for it's new owner!


----------



## bobasaurus

For tacky varnish, it sometimes helps to wipe it down good with mineral spirits, let it dry, then coat again. Padauk always finishes tacky when using an oil based finish for me, I imagine other oily woods do too. The wipe-down and recoat trick worked for me on it. A sealer coat of shellac might help too.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Allen. It is an oily wood so that may help. If it doesn't cure fully before Saturday, I'll try a wipe-down with MS and go from there.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If we post who's shipped and received we might be able to figure out some of the connections. I do agree though, taking on this swap, this is the time I'm most worried about. Not that people won't ship but that people will have shipping issues.

I don't know who all has received but I think I know who all has shipped. Unless someone didn't post here or drop me an email.

Maybe we will have to change the wording for next time to send tracking or shipping confirmation or something and the mod can keep track in the thread or out of it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh, plus one on the shellac. I use that stuff for so many purposes it's crazy. Talk about the best finish or finish helper ever. Fool proof, and a great "fixer".


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh "Fool proof" you say? We shall see about that!


----------



## JayT

If it's not fool proof, it'll be proof of a fool.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've screwed up plenty of finishes in my day but shellac with a steel wool paste wax buff is fool proof. You can't screw it up. Unless you're Kenny I guess.


----------



## PoleVault

I finally got the first coat of finish on last night. I had some issues tracking down real mineral spirits… I had no idea that Utah, where I just moved three weeks ago, was one of those crazy "finishes that work are destroying the environment" states… I had mistakenly grabbed some of the reformulated stuff from the BORG and


----------



## HokieKen

Nothing is immune to my foolishness!

I do like shellac but needed something with UV protection on these few parts. I thought this spar varnish would be a quick and simple solution but… It's not a big deal, they're cured well enough to ship and be put into use. I just would like to wax them so they match the rest of the pieces but don't wanna put wax over a finish that's even a little tacky.


----------



## kelvancra

On a few occasions and when dealing with oily finishes, I've had to step beyond mere mineral oil, turpentine or Naphtha and resort to a [stinky] quick wipe with lacquer thinner.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

UV protection Kenny??? Purple Heart, cherry….hmmm. Those are the biggest ones I can think of that you would get in your neck of the woods.

Kelly, just think, in the end there's another shop rag waiting for another shop swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

All, tonight I'll update the OP to signify a shipped receive status. If you have shipped or have received and you haven't told me please drop me an email or IM and I'll get it updated up top.


----------



## HokieKen

Since we're nearing the end here, I'll show you guys what I started making when I began working on this project. No idea how it morphed into what I ended up making :-/ Glad I changed course though, the final build is MUCH more useful IMHO.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well the garret wade ones look pretty awesome, I can't wait to see what you came up with. That's a pretty useful tool as it stands, with more features you will need to call it the "every job" or "Swiss army knife of wood" or something.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, build me something that cuts and surfaces all my material to dimension for me without me having to do anything so all I have to do is the fun joinery. Oh, make it know how to sand and use a card scraper too. Thanks!


----------



## HokieKen

Actually the Woodpeckers version is the one that inspired me. The closer I got to a finished design though, the more I felt like it would do a lot of things but nothing particularly well. That was when it kinda evolved into something completely different that does fewer things but, I think does them well. Hopefully it'll be well received in its new home when it makes the journey!

I have to say though, the odd job is still pretty friggin cool.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, build me something that cuts and surfaces all my material to dimension for me without me having to do anything so all I have to do is the fun joinery. Oh, make it know how to sand and use a card scraper too. Thanks!
> 
> - ki7hy


They're called "kids". You'll have to make/train your own though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know if I ever saw the woodpeckers one. I don't have any of their stuff because I have to eventually send my kids to colliege but all of it looks incredibly nice.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have at least two kids, I did play in local bands years ago so…..maybe more. I can't seem to get them interested in woodworking yet no matter how much I try. My 10 year old shows some promising signs though.


----------



## HokieKen

Super-sexy and ridiculously pricey:









I would LOVE to support WP tools. Excellent quality and design and made in USA. But, there is no way, as a hobbyist, I could justify the cost for anything but their lowest-priced products. Too bad their market isn't large enough to bring their costs down.


----------



## sherm54

So, I just dropped off a package that will be heading east of my current location. I hope the recipient enjoys it as much as I enjoyed making it, and if they don't enjoy it I hope it will at least do a good job of weighing down the paper their next set of plans are printed on!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those are sexy…I would absolutely buy their stuff if it was cheaper, would need to be a lot cheaper though unfortunately.

Good job Sherm. I'm starting to feel like a bad moderator since I haven't shipped yet.


----------



## kelvancra

This is the version of the "do everything measurably speaking" tool I bought from Rockler a few years back. It was not expensive [then] and just looked like a fun tool to have, if only for display. As it is, I haven't used it much because most of what I do needs more accuracy than it can give, or the given task exceeds its capability.


----------



## kelvancra

and apprentices. That's what they're for. Right?



> Kenny, build me something that cuts and surfaces all my material to dimension for me without me having to do anything so all I have to do is the fun joinery. Oh, make it know how to sand and use a card scraper too. Thanks!
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> They re called "kids". You ll have to make/train your own though.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## jeffswildwood

How wonderful to get in this evening and find my swap items have arrived! The items and the craftsmanship that went into these is far more then I could have ever imagined. *Come on reveal date, I CAN'T WAIT TO SHARE!*


----------



## HokieKen

Congrats Jeff! Glad you scored.

Kelly, that was kind of my feeling about where I was headed with the one I was going to make. Just didn't think it would have the accuracy needed to be useful - especially made of wood. Even with a machined one like the Woodpeckers, it still didn't strike me as something I would want to use often. Maybe in a travelling toolbox if you have one of those.


----------



## waho6o9

Good news Jeff!


----------



## Mosquito

well, brought mine in to work to share with some coworkers. Was fun using it in the break room lol


----------



## Ripthorn

Ah, what a difference .01" makes. A nice little skim cut in the mill and everything is happy again. One aesthetic oopsie that I can't get out without causing a worse one, so it will have to be what it is. Unfortunately, I don't think I have time for any bonus items. Oh well…


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mine is going in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Created a shipped - received list in the original post. If I don't have your name down as shipped or received then please let me know. I don't think I missed anyone on the shipped part but probably didn't get all of the receives that are out there.

1/3rd shipped is pretty good!!


----------



## Lazyman

Whose great idea was it to wait until February to ship and reveal? Since I am only participating vicariously and don't have a deadline looming, the wait is killing me. Hurry up guys.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would think if wveryone ships and receives before the deadline then the reveal can definitely be bumped up. We will see how it goes.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, took care of my tacky varnish last night ) Thanks for the tip on the MS Allen!

All packaged up in my truck. I'll drop it off at the post office at lunch time today. 4 days ahead of schedule. Won't see that often…


----------



## waho6o9

Not to worry I'll ship around the due date and keep the right side of the Bell

curve stable. 

I can spend more time detailing my projects but it's best to leave well enough alone.

"One aesthetic oopsie that I can't get out without causing a worse one, so it will have to be what it is." 
Yup ^^


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Mine went out in the mail today. Hope my recipient likes it. I enjoyed making it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good job Josh. I've marked you shipped.

Kenny, I'll mark you shipped when you're done with lunch.

Waho, I'm in your camp.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I'll post confirmation after it's official.


----------



## ToddJB

ANNDDDDD - in the mail. ETA is Monday. Heading to a coastal state. Hopefully the swing to high humidity tightens up all of my loose joinery.


----------



## AgentTwitch

> ...Hopefully the swing to high humidity tightens up all of my loose joinery.
> 
> - ToddJB


Funny, Todd! I went from high humidity to the exact opposite climate. Hoping mine doesn't fall apart in my recipients hands after minimal use.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've got you marked Todd.

All you over achievers make me sick.


----------



## kelvancra

When you get time, you can mark mine received too.


----------



## ToddJB

Ha, all these Shipped and Received notices are driving me nuts trying to process the eliminations to figure out who my sender is….


----------



## HokieKen

And mine's in the hands of the USPS. Set for Monday delivery too. Luckily, humidity doesn't affect t-track.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Ha, all these Shipped and Received notices are driving me nuts trying to process the eliminations to figure out who my sender is….
> 
> - ToddJB


That was one of the reasons I didn't want to do it but honestly this is the part of moderating I was most nervous about so I'll take the tracking. Besides I knew my sender early on.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We are almost to 50% shipped before deadline. Great job folks.

Updated Kelly and Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

> Ha, all these Shipped and Received notices are driving me nuts trying to process the eliminations to figure out who my sender is….
> 
> - ToddJB


Me too. I've narrowed it down to 16 possibilities…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nailed it Kenny. It's definitely one of the ones you've narrowed it down to.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ha, all these Shipped and Received notices are driving me nuts trying to process the eliminations to figure out who my sender is….
> 
> - ToddJB


The variables could drive you crazy!


----------



## bondogaposis

Mine is out for delivery today.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet bondo. Yours is definitely not a normal swap project. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Mosquito

I've got mine whittled down to 20, maybe 19 if my recipient isn't also sending to me


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think you have it narrowed down Mos. Man you guys are good. I knew that posting the shipped/received was a bad idea!


----------



## HokieKen

If y'all will just tell me who has my name, I can probably narrow it down to only 3 or 4 in just a couple hours using my powers of deduction.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Honestly Kenny, I knew you were just sending T-track so I didn't actually include you in the swap. The recipient I gave you said he could use some t-track but otherwise I didn't give anyone your name. Figured I would save everyone the hassle you know?


----------



## HokieKen

Ok then! That narrows it down to 6 or 8 people then…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Literally LOL!

"So you're saying there IS a chance"


----------



## HokieKen

Wow. My recipient is in the US but my package has to travel 10001011010.1 miles to get there.


----------



## bobasaurus

> Well, took care of my tacky varnish last night ) Thanks for the tip on the MS Allen!
> 
> All packaged up in my truck. I ll drop it off at the post office at lunch time today. 4 days ahead of schedule. Won t see that often…
> 
> - HokieKen


Glad it worked for you, that trick has saved me a couple times. In the future I think an initial sealer coat of shellac would prevent the issue.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Mine shipped today. Should be there Monday.

Does this narrow it down for anyone?


----------



## JayT

Yep, it narrows down the number of people who have not shipped, yet. Of which I am one. That right side of the bell curve is starting to get crowded.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well I have not received anything JayT, so just maybe….


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We are past the 50% shipped mark now. Really good job.

Jay, I figure as the moderator I should ship last. You know, the captain goes down with the ship kind of thing. That excuse works right?? It sounds plenty good enough to me.


----------



## HokieKen

With my shop project wrapped up and outta here, tonight's shop time will be spent sharpening planes and chisels I've been neglecting. I have a friend to help ;-p









Life's nice on this side of the bell.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Grapefruit, sounds pretty good.


----------



## HokieKen

It did sound really good but, meh…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Beers like that are hit or miss. Mostly miss but I had one hefe grapefruit that I can't remember the name of that was really good. If I heard the name I would probably remember it but it was German or something, just sounded like a slur at the end of the night anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, the grapefruit is a special run of that IPA. The regular IPA is probably my favorite beer.


----------



## kelvancra

On the "Sent" and "Received" thing, I am wondering if I misunderstood. When I stated I should be marked under the Received group, I meant delivered to the individual I sent it to. I'm still waiting for T-track or something similarly kick butt.

Would Sent, then Delivered when it arrived work for the sender and Received for the track recipients and such?


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Kelly, no t-track coming your way. You'll have to settle for something hand made I guess;-p

I'll buy you a grapefruit beer though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If I changed it then people might not be confused. What fun is that. I'll change your status this evening.


----------



## HokieKen

So when you ship you get a recieved and sent by your name but when the next person on the list gets their package, your recipient gets a recieved and you loose your sent. Right? Got it.


----------



## kelvancra

Oh hell yeah!



> Sorry Kelly, no t-track coming your way. You ll have to settle for something hand made I guess;-p
> 
> I ll buy you a grapefruit beer though.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## sherm54

I received a package this afternoon that contained some items that I will truly be proud to own.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok I fixed up the tally up top.

Kelly, think of it more selfishly, if YOU sent your package you get your "Shipped" badge, if YOU received your package you get your "Received" badge. This way in the end if someone doesn't have a shipped or received badge we need to investigate but received for your sender hen I have to resort back to the spreadsheet, look stuff up…it's a pain. So individually these are tallied so we know who's complete with me digging for their recipient, etc.

Really all of these guys are just trying to figure things out so maybe I'll switch it up on Sunday or something. Then again Monday, then maybe remove it Tuesday, then back on Wednesday.


----------



## Lazyman

You can mark me down as received.


----------



## Lazyman

Just kidding! Sorry, I couldn't resist. Just trying help to confuse people. Hopefully, I didn't make your great moderator's head explode.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> With my shop project wrapped up and outta here, tonight s shop time will be spent sharpening planes and chisels I ve been neglecting. I have a friend to help ;-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life s nice on this side of the bell.
> 
> - HokieKen


Best beer I ever had was jalepeno home brew. I need to find someone that can reproduce that brew.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> great moderator
> 
> - Lazyman


BAHAHAHHAHHAAHHAHAA!!!!

BAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAA!!!!!

BAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!

Ok. I think I'm done.

Nope….BAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## waho6o9

> You can mark me down as received.
> 
> - Lazyman


ROFL


----------



## kelvancra

That had to really confuse my shipper.


----------



## bobasaurus

My received swap items showed up today, and I am very impressed. Totally unexpected, never seen either tool in a swap before. Unfortunately one suffered some shipping damage, I'll repair it tomorrow and it'll be fine.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sorry to hear that Allen. Hope it wasn't too bad. I only know about one of your items and it's definitely a new shop swap item for sure. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Best beer I ever had was jalepeno home brew. I need to find someone that can reproduce that brew.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


That sounds yummy!

Okay, Allen got his package so now I've narrowed it down completely. Lazyman is my sender!


----------



## Lazyman

I would but the only thing I have in my shop that I could send in time is a beat up old piece of t-track I got at a garage sale for a buck and we all know you don't need any more t-track.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Best beer I ever had was jalepeno home brew. I need to find someone that can reproduce that brew.
> - Hammerthumb


Now that beer sounds really interesting. I may need to dust off my "Mr. Beer" set up when the peppers come in again. My luck I would have it so hot you would need a milk chaser.


----------



## Ripthorn

Package is all put together, label is on, USPS guy will pick it up on Monday. Heading somewhere sunny (I presume).


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you Jon! My surprise tool swap has arrived.

Makes me want to send mine out.


----------



## JayT

What the heck, one more teaser.










Yep, bench is clean. Well, cleaned off anyways. Swap project is done and will ship out on Monday.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Thank you Jon! My surprise tool swap has arrived.
> 
> Makes me want to send mine out.
> 
> - waho6o9


Waho check your email, get back to me ASAP please.


----------



## TheFridge

I'd like to join. Sharpened T-track is ready. I took the time to hollow grind all edges for sharpness. That way the edge can be refreshed easily.


----------



## waho6o9

2 funny


----------



## waho6o9

Pardon me, mine did NOT arrive yet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

NEW SWAP RULE

No posting you received your surprise tool swap when you didn't receive this swap's surprise tool swap. You'll have your sender wanting to kill your moderator.


----------



## waho6o9

Oops

My fault


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, Wahoo definitely has my name. I'm certain of it. However, it seems that he and someone named Jon have collaborated to make me angry at Dave in hopes that I'll run him through with Fridge's hollow ground t-track. Cause I shipped mine away to Jon already.

Now can you put a "sent a reciever" by my name?


----------



## waho6o9

That's funny Kenny.

It's all good


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You wish Waho has your name. I told Waho since he gave me a mild heart attack just to send his stuff to me. So in other words he HAD your name.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's a teaser. I'm up late working…even for Arizona. This is happening right now. I need to put a first coat of finish on this piece so I have to finish that tonight so I have time tomorrow to sand and do another. Sorry swap buddy but I'm testing a finish I am hoping to use on my dining room table which these are scraps from that so I can see what it looks like. Two for one for me.


----------



## bobasaurus

Ooooohhh, CNC laser engraver. Very nice. Did you build it from a kit?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah. It was easier than expected. Works amazingly.

First coat of finish is on. I'll be able to get two more in tomorrow and that should do it. Shipping Monday for sure.


----------



## jeffswildwood

That CNC engraver is just what I need. Or the router version. I do a lot of sign work http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98926, also cutting military emblems on box lids http://lumberjocks.com/projects/274394. I use a dremel with a router attachment. Have to be very careful with this method and with my old eyes it's quite a task. CNC would be wonderful for this application.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Jeff, I couldn't imagine doing everything with a dremel. My local woodcraft had their annual expo yesterday which is always pretty neat. They had a company out giving CNC demos and those were awesome. My wife wants on more than me. The big one is about $3k and the small was $1600. I think they had them 20% off yesterday only but we didn't pull the trigger on one. Maybe next year. Literally everything but festool and laguna was on sale so I did drop a few hundred bucks on some odds and ends.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice laser Dave. I'm a little embarrassed by the size of mine now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's alright. I'm a little embarrassed of the piece I'm lasering. I ended up being rushed, it's not my best by far unfortunately.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Doing my carving, line work, is tough using a dremel router. Usually my last step on a project so mistakes are not allowed. Usually by the time I finish I need a nap as my eyes are really strained, even using my glasses. I would love a CNC router but the price says no. (for now)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know Jeff, CNC router has retirement gift to yourself written all over it. Just sayin.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Oh yes, it would be nice! I do have my mind on some new toys.  Actually, a drill press, ridgid spindle/belt sander, new router, upgraded table saw from my little skil, new dewalt sander, aw heck, I guess I'm gonna have to go back to work!


----------



## woodcox

Or keep participating in swaps, Jeff. You'll be set in no time.


----------



## waho6o9

ridgid spindle/belt sander,

Would make things easier^^


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You guys all hype up that rigid. I went to the woodcraft expo yesterday specifically looking for a bench top edge sander. The only one I've seen for sale is a grizzly but it's pretty huge and with a healthy $1k price tag. Then there's the rigid. I think I want one bigger and with a cast iron table.

Anyone know of one in between? The reviews on the Home Depot site on the rigid go both ways but on here it's like $200 worth of gold. But it's not very wide. I also already have a spindle sander.


----------



## sherm54

> You guys all hype up that rigid. I went to the woodcraft expo yesterday specifically looking for a bench top edge sander. The only one I ve seen for sale is a grizzly but it s pretty huge and with a healthy $1k price tag. Then there s the rigid. I think I want one bigger and with a cast iron table.
> 
> Anyone know of one in between? The reviews on the Home Depot site on the rigid go both ways but on here it s like $200 worth of gold. But it s not very wide. I also already have a spindle sander.
> 
> - ki7hy


I use to have a cheap Ryobi spindle with a Craftsman 9" Disk/ 6" x 48" Belt sander sitting next too it, and really liked that setup. After the fire, I replaced the Ryobi with the Rigid, with the thought that I could later get a standalone disk sander. While the Rigid is a step up over that Ryobi and the Rigid does work OK, it didn't really blow me away like I thought it was going too. While the belt is a cool 'add on' feature of the Rigid, its no replacement of a good stationary belt sander. I really wish Craftsman hadn't discontinued that bigger one cause it was a pretty economical alternative to others in that size category.


----------



## jeffswildwood

With a small basement shop, size is key. I looked at the spindle sanders without the belt and it is a good add on feature. A stand alone disk or belt sander would have too much of a foot print for me. The ridgid I think would be a good compromise.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a belt sander disk combo. I think it's a 5 or 6 inch disk with 4" wide belt. Mayb 24"?? Can't remember right now.

I do use the belt part pretty frequently but wish it was an edge one like the rigid one (tilted on its side). I'm curious why none of the big dog's make them in regular belt sander sizes. Wish there was, I would order one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You can check me off too. I've waxed, buffed and am ready to ship. Just need to do a little photo shoot with my items and I'll hit the post office tomorrow.


----------



## PoleVault

I know it's late for teasers, but… so close to being finished! Ready to ship tomorrow!


----------



## HokieKen

Some pretty curl in there PoleVault!

Tomorrow's the day of reckoning. Good luck to all the stragglers ;-P


----------



## Mosquito

I haven't shipped mine, despite having been done for several weeks. Haven't managed to take any pictures of it yet. Tonight…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mine will go out this morning. Heading to the post office in a bit.

Hopefully everyone gets there's out by deadline. I haven't heard a status from a few of the non shippers. If everyone receives early we can bump up the reveal date.


----------



## HokieKen

> You wish Waho has your name. I told Waho since he gave me a mild heart attack just to send his stuff to me. So in other words he HAD your name.
> 
> - ki7hy


Ohhhh so YOU have my name. I knew it the whole time! Yep, Dave definitely has my name.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, so that means I ruined the surprise for you since you've seen my progress pics. Sucks for you!

Actually I was hoping to get your name on this one or someone really far away from here but mine isn't going as far as I hoped.

Went to the post office. Didn't bring packing tape for the priority mail box so I'm home now. Everything is packed and ready. Going to just print labels here real quick then go drop it off. Actually I'm shipping two today but only one of them is the swap project.


----------



## HokieKen

I just checked the tracking on my package and it was delivered about an hour ago. So somebody has a new piece of T-track waiting by their door for when they get home today.


----------



## JayT

Well, mine is now in the hands of USPS, for better or worse.

Gotta admit, I almost teared up a bit when having to let it go. Almost.


----------



## Ripthorn

The USPS guy just took my package, so mark me off as shipped!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll mark you guys off in a bit. Heading to the post office now with mine.

Last teaser.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm very anxious to see both of those ^^. Dave has hyped JayT's so much it's gotta be good (or Dave's just easily impressed)  And Brian's been pretty quiet about his so I'm pretty curious about that one too…

Maybe one of them has my name. I changed my mind. I've narrowed it down to Ripthorn or JayT. One of them DEFINITELY has my name.


----------



## JayT

> Dave has hyped JayT s so much it s gotta be good (or Dave s just easily impressed)
> 
> - HokieKen


Oh, I can settle that one, Dave is easily impressed. I just hope the recipient is, as well.

Either that or I attached the wrong file for a progress pic.


----------



## ToddJB

Mine is showing "Out for Delivery". I read on the internet that packing with raw eggs is cheap and effective - hope that pans out to be true.


----------



## HokieKen

I think you're actually supposed to wait for the eggs to hatch then pack with the baby chickens. I guess we'll see which way works better!


----------



## terryR

Hey, if you pack with baby chicks, it goes overnight! And the post will call you when the stinking box arrives to their door. LOL.

DAMHIK


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but, the chicks are both alive and not alive if their sealed up in the box. So they simultaneously stink and don't stink. The PO can't complain about something stinking if it also doesn't stink, right?


----------



## Ripthorn

That's only if Schroedinger was a farmer  My wife and I frequently refer to our kids as our Schroedinger cats after we put them to bed. We might hear something, but until we check, they are both in bed and not in bed.

Then again, I also like to use the excuse for why something is or isn't someplace specific that it must have tunneled. Ah, quantum physics! And they say it's not really useful in "real life", pfft.


----------



## HokieKen

Dammit. I forgot about tunneling. I hope t-track isn't sufficiently wave-like to allow a baby chick to pass through it. If so, somebody might have a little bit of a mess…


----------



## waho6o9

Shipped!

Should arrive this Thursday somewhere next to the Columbia River.

Sad to see it go but relieved it's completed, sharpened and out for a UPS delivery.,


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm easily inpressed by the stuff that's harder than wood….metal. I just don't want to take up too much metal work myself. Brian's Elvis Presley shaped chisel is simply stunning. Wait, did I say too much?

Only 5 unconfirmed shippers. If you are shipped and not marked let me know.


----------



## HokieKen

> Only 5 unconfirmed shippers. If you are shipped and not marked let me know.
> 
> - ki7hy


Don't think there's any danger of those 5 guys not shipping. All swap vets except PoleVault and he was posting late-game teasers last night so we know he's on it. 100% completion. Well done moderator!



> Shipped!
> 
> Should arrive this Thursday somewhere next to the Columbia River.
> 
> Sad to see it go but relieved it s completed, sharpened and out for a UPS delivery.,
> 
> - waho6o9


I'm sad to see it go too Wahoo… to the Columbia River. That's on the wrong side of the country!


----------



## waho6o9

Maybe next time Kenny.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Remember Kenny. Waho was yours but he messed up his post so now it's coming to me!!

As for everyone shipping, I don't think I had much to do with that. Solid people around here. All I did along the way was try and keep the thread alive and moving along.

We are so close to reveal I can't wait to show off my new toys and see everyone else's! Also really hoping my swap recipient finds a use for my items, enjoys them, and appreciates the theme I went with.


----------



## HokieKen

> Remember Kenny. Waho was yours but he messed up his post so now it s coming to me!!


Not unless they moved Arizona to the PacNW ;-)



> As for everyone shipping, I don t think I had much to do with that. Solid people around here. All I did along the way was try and keep the thread alive and moving along.


Oh yeah, I know that. I was just hoping if I kissed ass a little you'd send me one of the many packages you'll be receiving. Did you give anyone's address out other than your own? ;-P



> We are so close to reveal I can t wait to show off my new toys and see everyone else s! Also really hoping my swap recipient finds a use for my items, enjoys them, and appreciates the theme I went with.
> 
> - ki7hy


They will. No worries there. Not sure what you lasered exactly but I mean who doesn't need the tools you made? If they don't like 'em, I'll be glad to relieve them of their burden.


----------



## kelvancra

Woo hooo Waho. Have to wonder how many others live next door to the Columbia River.

It's a salmon fishing lure, isn't it?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That was a pretty good clue Waho. Just sayin.


----------



## ToddJB

I just got delivery confirmation. One of you lucky bloakes (Kenny) has a package awaiting you when you get home tonight.


----------



## waho6o9

Around 12 lbs of salmon fishing lures. PM sent

Thanks Dave

Kenny scores a Todd fabrication, life's good.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I thought Todd was just sending keystone and prime times? Enjoy Kenny.


----------



## ToddJB

> Kenny scores a Todd fabrication, life s good.
> 
> - waho6o9


It sure is a fabrication.


----------



## HokieKen

> It sure is a fabrication.
> 
> - ToddJB


It sure is. I've definitely narrowed it down. Todd definitely does NOT have my name…


----------



## terryR

Done. 
Cannot find a box without a cat in it.
Surprise Swap, huh?


----------



## Mosquito

Well, mine is all packed up, but now I have to decide if I actually want to send it or not… hmmmm


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good Terry!! Shipping tomorrow?

Mos you're sending what you made or your most prized 45. Your choice.


----------



## Mosquito

well I didn't make the #45, so let's do it lol

I haven't decided if the recipient is worthy of the magnificence that I've created 

That and I've grown fond of it while using it the past couple weeks. Erm I mean looking at it. Definitely never used it. Or brought it to work to let a coworker check it out. Yup…

Or maybe I've packed it and attached the shipping label already and just have to bring it in to work to ship, one or the other :-D


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think your recipient is worthy. If it was Kenny however I would say just keep it.


----------



## woodcox

Mark me down for received. Some very cool tools were waiting for me when I got home. I think the postman kicked it all the way here but, everything was well packed inside so no damages. Im very happy with what was made for me and they will fit into my arsenal nicely.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to hear it Woodcox. I've got you down.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I know it s late for teasers, but… so close to being finished! Ready to ship tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoleVault


Did yours go out today coach?


----------



## Iguana

I'll be shipping mine in the morning. Was ready to go out on Thursday but life got in the way getting to the post office. Sad to see it go.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhhhh sweet, it's Mos'. He definitely has my name. Unless maybe it's Terry or Mark. Yep, definitely one of them.


----------



## HokieKen

> Done.
> Cannot find a box without a cat in it.
> Surprise Swap, huh?
> 
> - terryR


Just don't pack with those baby chicks Terry. Cats and baby chickens sealed in a box rarely ends well for anyone. Well unless you're the cat and it's a short trip.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I've decided to help you out. I began using skills acquired in my profession. I talked to a few informants, and gathered information. Did some shakedowns and developed patterns. This is what I found out. Nathan ( Lazyman) actually has your name. He signed up as a "secret" surprise swap member and has been in the background waiting for just the right time to ship. I'm betting there is a beautiful coffee/beer mug heading your way with many extras. And that is a good thing!


----------



## HokieKen

I knew it all along Jeff! I knew it was DEFINITELY Nathan that has my name.

Oh wait:



> Okay, Allen got his package so now I ve narrowed it down completely. Lazyman is my sender!
> 
> - HokieKen





> I would but the only thing I have in my shop that I could send in time is a beat up old piece of t-track I got at a garage sale for a buck and we all know you don t need any more t-track.
> 
> - Lazyman


Dammit. Thanks for trying Jeff ;-p


----------



## Ripthorn

When I left the house at 5:15 this morning, I noticed a package on my doorstep. No time to open it, but that's ok, I already know it's sharpened T track, but I'm still excited!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh no Brian… I hope there weren't any baby chickens in there :-\


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I think Dave (ka7hy) knows for sure but he's not talking.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I do know for sure. I know I for surely left Kenny's name out of anyone else's inbox. 

LAST DAY FOLKS!!! Ship today or suffer the $100 fine (I'll send you the PayPal address to pay it).

Ok, maybe there isn't a fine but still, ship today.

Everyone please let me know if you have shipped, also it would be nice to tally who has received and maybe we can bump up the reveal date.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They told me yesterday my package would get to my recipient by Wednesday but tracking this morning shows Thursday so we'll see.


----------



## PoleVault

You can mark me as shipped! Arriving somewhere East of me on Friday… good thing too, I really didn't want to pay that fine!


----------



## waho6o9

Mr. PV moving up to the solid class of lumberjocks, congrats and thanks for making

this a great swap.

And a big thanks to one and all for another successful swap.

Rock on


----------



## Mosquito

Mine is officially in the outbound pile at work as we speak


----------



## JayT

> Everyone please let me know if you have shipped, also it would be nice to tally who has received and maybe we can bump up the reveal date.
> 
> - ki7hy


Good luck with that. Unless anything going across the northern border was an early ship, those pesky international shipments of US to Canada and vice versa will hold up the whole process.


----------



## HokieKen

I am definitely east of PoleVault. I knew it! PoleVault has my name for sure!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Only waiting on 4 more shipping confirmations. I must have miscounted the other day when I said 5 because I just marked Mos and PV as shipped.

JT hopefully the Canadian will let us know when he receives his stuff. Or the sender can PM me if he is watching the tracking since Mark doesn't come on as much.


----------



## HokieKen

Mark's actually on here all the time. It just takes forever for his comments to get through customs.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That was actually funny Kenny! About time!

He probably is but we're just a bunch of chatty Kathy's sitting at work all day.


----------



## terryR

Shipped to the state with highest mean altitude.

edit: I hope that wasn't too obvious of a hint.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Seeet! Thanks Terry. Only a few more left and we will be complete. If I didn't get any addresses screwed up life will be good.


----------



## ToddJB

Considering Allen already received his, it was pretty obvious, Terry. Kenny will love what you made him!


----------



## terryR

^dammit.
sorry, bud.


----------



## ToddJB

I'm not.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, I bet you're not Todd.

Mine went to the third highest.


----------



## HokieKen

I knew it! I knew Terry had my name! Oh wait… I thought it was "mean attitude" Dammit.


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, 18 shipped and only 8 received. There's a lot of packages floating around out there!


----------



## Ripthorn

Got a chance to open mine. Freakin' sweet! And I get to keep up to date on local news from a different state. Bonus!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

More might have received but haven't told us about it. I do have one person who emailed that they won't be able to make the deadline but should have it in the hands of their recipient before the reveal date.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I find it hard to believe Brian that you're impressed with a hunk of T-track. And you jerks called me easily impressed.


----------



## HokieKen

I told ya Dave, if you polish it up and scratch your initials in it, it becomes heirloom t-track. Much better than plain t-track.


----------



## Ripthorn

Honestly, I didn't know you could incorporate T track into an infill plane shaped like a guitar!


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, the track allows it to convert to a guitar shaped like a plane.


----------



## Iguana

> Mark s actually on here all the time. It just takes forever for his comments to get through customs.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, I read this forum every day. Mostly so I know if people are talking about me 

And that $100 USD is about $130 CAD. Fortunately I don't have to pay as I shipped earlier today. It'll get to its destination in the US faster than if I'd shipped it somewhere in Canada. Them sled dogs that carry mail across the prairies are getting old!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to hear it Mark, I have you down. Just two more to ship, I've heard from one of them who will be shipping late. I'll shoot an email to the other.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just checked my USPS status and it says out for delivery. Hopefully they didn't beat it around too much. Someone is getting my first swap package today. Kind of cool.


----------



## bondogaposis

I received my swap item today, and wow is it cool. I couldn't be happier. Never would have thought of this item, many thanks to the swapper.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yours was an original swap item for sure. Not one I've seen before at least. Definitely cool bondo, glad you received yours. I'll mark you as received.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok, only one left to ship and he's talked to me so he will have that on the road very soon.

Hopefully I didn't give out duplicate names. If I didn't screw that up, I would say this was a success. Time will tell.

Let me know if you get your stuff so I can have my mind at ease and check you off.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Lazyman

Well, I still haven't gotten mine yet so that is a good sign.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You haven't? I could have sworn I gave Kenny's sender your address. It must still be on its way.


----------



## PoleVault

My wife just informed me that a package arrived for me today. As I was not expecting any other packages I am assuming that my swap item has arrived! I will confirm when I get home later this evening, but she thinks it's from the swap. I must say that I'm stoked about heading home to see what treasure has arrived!


----------



## Mosquito

I received mine today as well, despite the best efforts of USPS… box was rather beat up and one end was torn almost completely off somehow, but it looks like everything arrived ok anyway.

Though I'm pretty sure the person who made/sent it is smarter than I am… I'm unsure what half of it is/how to use it lol

Edit: I figured it out…. Ahhhhhhhh yeah lol

Edit-Edit:_Also I was reply #1000, what's my prize?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to see everyone is getting there items!! Keep letting me know please.

Mos you win….a swap project that's 1. Not Kenny's T-track 2. A swap first from what I can tell 3. Nothing


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A lot of talk about beat up boxes. Either we are the worst shippers ever or USPS sucks that bad. I'm guessing it's both, mostly not us.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Seems to happen most every swap. USPS hates these swaps I think. In the box swap sponsored by jmartel one poor guys box arrived looking like it got run over by a truck! Literally! Mashed flat in the middle! His box swap box was demolished. Fortunately, he was able to fix it back. A testament to his wood working skills.

On a side note, this is my third swap. On my first two jmartel received my swap item. Box swap *and* screwdriver swap. I joked he was getting a collection of jeffswildwood projects.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well , I'm definitely a bit worried about my outgoing box now. Hopefully I packed it well enough.

You can just start sending me a jeffswildwoods collection of stuff Jeff.


----------



## jeffswildwood

This is how it arrived to oldwrangler. Really felt sorry for the guy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow!!! How do they even deliver that without a note that says "we know we messed up, call us"

Now I'm worried. Hopefully something like that doesn't happen to mine. There might or might not be a box in mine, or a cat.


----------



## HokieKen

No issues in the layout tool swap with damaged goods. Maybe we just got lucky on that one. Or maybe it was because of the moderator? Guess we'll never know for sure… ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Edit-Edit:_Also I was reply #1000, what s my prize?
> 
> - Mosquito


Congratulations Mos! I'm pretty sure the 1k poster gets to moderate the next swap. You lucky dog!


----------



## Mosquito

but I moderated the last one 

This is what the end of the box looked like when it arrived at my house… There were also a few other holes and what not in the box, but as far as I can tell everything made it through undamaged


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe your mailman was just curious about the chirping and meowing coming from the package. ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would say he let the cat out of the box on that one.



> Edit-Edit:_Also I was reply #1000, what s my prize?
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> Congratulations Mos! I m pretty sure the 1k poster gets to moderate the next swap. You lucky dog!
> 
> - HokieKen


Already trying to get rid of me as a moderator eh?


----------



## clieb91

Package was Received on Monday… Package went West on Tuesday. USPS says by Friday it will be delivered. 
Received package opened tonight… WOW! Can't wait to post pics and put to use.

CtL


----------



## Mosquito

How much of a teaser is too much? Like… sharing what happens when the swap item is used? Is that too much?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Depends on how you play it. Your swap item is pretty specific. I doubt anyone would guess what part of it you used the tool on.


----------



## PoleVault

I can now confirm that it was my swap item that arrived with box intact, and I am speechless. Not only is my new tool beautiful, finely crafted and will get loads of use, but it got a huge ovation from my other half as the "theme" was something dear to her heart! Bonus points for future swaps!


----------



## Mosquito

> Depends on how you play it. Your swap item is pretty specific. I doubt anyone would guess what part of it you used the tool on.
> 
> - ki7hy


I meant the one I sent…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No….let your recipient be the first. Lol Man we are all boiling over on this one. I wish it was Feb. 10th already or all of our recipients had there items so we could bump it up. Anticipation sucks.

You can however post random things that may or may not have been built using your swap item.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Glad to hear your box didn't suffer, sorry to hear your wife has taken ownership of your swap gift Polevault.


----------



## Iguana

Checked on my outgoing package and it has made it 250 miles…. just about due west. Not really heading in the right direction


----------



## HokieKen

> Already trying to get rid of me as a moderator eh?
> 
> - ki7hy


Well since you didn't give anyone my name I really don't have any choice but to fire you ;-P


----------



## PoleVault

I just got a tracking update… package should be delivered a day early, arriving today instead of Friday. I hope my recipient is as happy as I am with mine!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mark, do your packages to the US get held up in customs like the ones heading your way from the US?

Keep me updated. I have insight from your sender on the one going your direction and of course customs will sit on it for another day or two.

Glad your project is going out early PoleVault. Hopefully your recipient will keep us up to date. I would love to have everyone marked received soon, which means I did my job.


----------



## Mosquito

Tracking on the one I sent said it should be out for delivery today


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet Mos. That should cool someone's heels. Lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I hope my recipient is as happy as I am with mine!
> 
> - PoleVault


Having received my swap project already, this was my biggest worry when sending mine out. It's funny the bit of anxiety something like this creates.


----------



## PoleVault

Somebody has a package on their front porch… I hope the contents survived the USPS system!


----------



## HokieKen

> I would say he let the cat out of the box on that one.
> 
> - ki7hy


Ha! Missed this comment yesterday somehow. That's funny Dave 



> Sweet Mos. That should cool someone s heels. Lol
> 
> - ki7hy


It's mine for sure. Mos' DEFINITELY has my name. I've known it since he said:



> that s funny, I got my recipient and looked at what I had and went "eh, good enough"
> 
> (^That s a lie)
> 
> - Mosquito


;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I told you Kenny. NOBODY HAS YOUR NAME!!

I can be rude now that I'm fired and all.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If Mos didn't add the "it's a lie" part I would believe it too buddy.


----------



## JayT

Went home for lunch and my wife told me the swap item had arrived.

"That's great! Let me look. Um, well, OK. I have something very similar to that already. Actually, I have a couple and was planning to throw them away because they are just cluttering up the shop and collecting dust. Plus, I can get a new one for practically nothing any time I need one."

"What's that, dear?"

"Oh, the flat rate box isn't the gift? I have to open it? OK, got it."

"I'm so excited to see what's in here! . . . . . . Oh. Uh, I already have some of these, too. I mean, they are really useful, but still pretty easy to come by. Now, this one is kind of different from what I have. It's bigger and I'm sure I can find a use for it in the shop. Still kind of disappointing, though."

"What now, dear?"

"The plastic bags are packing material, not the gift, either? But one guy said he was shipping shop rags, so I just figured my sender did a slightly different take on that theme. You sure the big Bass Pro bag isn't the gift? You know how much I like hunting and it would make a great trash bag for shavings and sawdust."

"OK, OK, put the frying pan down, I'll open the bags."

"Sweet! I can definitely use these. OK, dear, since I followed your directions and now have the real swap items, do they smooth over the hard feelings? I didn't mean to upset you, maybe we can reshape the conversation. There's lots of fun to be had here."

Yes, you can mark me as happily received.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet JayT. That's one I was really curious about. I think it will be really handy too. Can't wait to see what the whole thing turned out like.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Still waiting to see a package on my porch.. anticipation is killing me. Hopefully something might be there when I get off work today…Fingers crossed… lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a feeling you will Josh, and no, I'm not your sender.


----------



## waho6o9

2 cool, thank you very much Ripthorn!

I received my shop made tool swap and I'm stoked at how well it functions. Plus, I always wanted one of 
these puppies.

Good show Brian, thanks again!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Now I'm really looking forward to going home.. thanks …. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I want one of those little things too Waho. Glad you're enjoying it. A part of me was hoping I would end up with that when doing the partner matches. Of corse that applies to pretty much all of the projects I saw except Kenny's.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We only need 1 more to be shipped and 7 more confirmed receives. I have a feeling we will get a couple of those receives tonight.

Keep it up everyone. Loving this so far!


----------



## HokieKen

Found this on my lunch break:









10 bf of various woods. All I have to do is reassemble it. There was one other thing in there too. I'll wait until the 10th to show it to y'all though. ;-P

Mark me as recieved and one seriously sweet tool richer!

BTW, I'm pretty sure I've honed in on who my ACTUAL sender is now. Unless the note and the return address were just there to throw me off…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You still don't 100% know Kenny right? Your still just guessing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If I would have known we could have sent our packages with "assembly required" it would have been a lot easier.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm pretty sure I know now. I've sent packing materials out for finger-printing and DNA analysis. That should confirm my suspicions ;-p



> If I would have known we could have sent our packages with "assembly required" it would have been a lot easier.
> 
> - ki7hy


Not for me, it would have taken me longer to explain exactly WTH everything was and how it went together than to actually assemble it. Of course, t-track and scotch tape makes assembly a pretty quick affair anyway.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I can't wait to see your project man. All the poking at your T-track is all fun and games but I am really looking forward to seeing the real thing.


----------



## Mosquito

Going to need a lot of glue for that re-assembly lol

And part of me actually thought about putting the return address as my work address so as to further obfuscate it lol

Also, if I had a bigger box to ship it in, I may have been able to finish sweeping the shop floor, but alas I've still got more cleaning to do lol


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Goodies when I got home, mark me as received, I am super happy with my items. Can't wait to show you guys.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like a lot!! Very awesome! I marked you as received.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

It is a lot… not all wooden….lol


----------



## kelvancra

Count Kelly's received / Waho's delivered.

Found the package as I was headed out the door, and managed to find time to open it…..WILL brag on them later. Wonderful job Waho!!!!!!


----------



## ToddJB

Mark me as received, and hot damn! Big thanks to you know who you are.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

3 more need to receive and 1 needs to ship!! EXCELLENT!!

Obviously one won't receive until the one ships but we are doing great guys. I'm glad I haven't messed up the shipping addresses to everyone yet. I'll let you know if I get two projects, maybe.

Todd and Kelly glad you're both happy!!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Let's Go Guys ! My overalls are setting up in my crack while Im waiting for the pics to show up.


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you Kelly, may they serve you well!


----------



## Iguana

> Mark, do your packages to the US get held up in customs like the ones heading your way from the US?
> 
> Keep me updated. I have insight from your sender on the one going your direction and of course customs will sit on it for another day or two.
> 
> ...
> 
> - ki7hy


It's been my experience that the slowest part of the process is the transit while in Canada, regardless of which direction the package is heading. And that customs going into Canada is slower than customs going into the US, by about a day.

I'll check my package's status in the morning and post an update.


----------



## HokieKen

Reveal pics 1 week from today? I think Turtle's gonna be needin' some new overalls!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Mark.


----------



## HokieKen

So all but 3 have received only 2 days after ship date? Yep, Dave's definitely perpetual moderator ;-)



> I can t wait to see your project man. All the poking at your T-track is all fun and games but I am really looking forward to seeing the real thing.
> 
> - ki7hy


I hope the recipient is liking it. I was pretty happy with it. Of course then I got something in the mail yesterday that put me back in my place and made me feel like a hack… ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I know what you mean Kenny. My received item is so simple but I couldn't do what he did.

Well, one still hasn't shipped so that means one won't be receiving until after that. The other two are relying on the Canada factor so both senders shipped on time for that one but it takes a bit. So it's really the one sender and recipient I'm worried about now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok, everyone has shipped!

Only 3 to receive and we can call it!


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet. Well done all!


----------



## Iguana

Tracking status says it arrived in the US yesterday evening.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Mark. Should be quick from there. No if Canadian customs and post would hurry for you.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, that IS awesome! Looks like reveal day is going to be early! I predict all will be done by Wednesday, maybe next week-end reveal! My Son was photographing a project I just finished last night (he does all my projects) so I had him do my swap items. So ready!


----------



## Iguana

Just learned something about tracking packages.

When I enter the tracking number on Canada Post's site, I just get "USOFA" as current location. Clearly that's better than "CANADA", but still somewhat non-specifc 

On a lark, I entered the tracking number on USPS.com, and it says "San Francisco". Much better!

Might be worthwhile to enter the tracking number for the package headed my way on the Canada Post site (https://www.canadapost.ca/cpotools/apps/track/personal/findByTrackNumber?execution=e2s1), might have more specific info than if you're using USPS.com


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That is handy mark. That works for items coming from the U.K. As well. Royal Mail converts to usps with the same tracking.

Next Friday is reveal day anyway Jeff. I do think we will make that easy if Mark gets his in time. The last package shipped should hit his sender on Monday from what I'm understanding so it will be all Canada to and from that determine everything. I can wait until Friday but if we get to go early I'm game. I should snap pics this weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

I already snapped pics too. I spent all of my shop time the last 2 days playing with my new toy. Too freakin' cool )

Hey Jeff, it's your last month of being a working man!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've played plenty but haven't snapped pics. Will definitely make that happen this weekend so I'm prepared.


----------



## jeffswildwood

It is Ken. Not only that but only six shifts! I'll knock out three of them this week end.


----------



## Stahl

How do I stop receiving all the replies the this?


----------



## Mosquito

You mean the e-mails? Upper right just below the bar that has the search box in it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Of course he quits notifications when this is just going to get good next week. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

My new tool made this:








seem so barbaric.

So I spent some time today getting to know my new Delta midi lathe and made me one of these:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just ordered some 3/4" brass rod to do exactly one of those buddy. Sweet!


----------



## woodcox

Very cool Kenny! That will be nice to use. Species?

Can't wait to see what you come up with there Dave.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mine will be similar to what Kenny produced, shaped the same and different. I'll use ironwood or African sumac because I'm a snob like that but nothing else special. 

I use mostly AZ woods unless I come across a free old piece of furniture or something that has wood that's still good. Perfect example, tonight I took apart a dresser I got for free. I think the drawer sides are oak, maybe red but the top I think is cherry but have no idea. I'm seriously pathetic when it comes to woods that aren't native to me. I know some but if it's a slightly different color I really get confused. I try to stick with the tough to work AZ woods I mill myself or get from AZWoody. I just really don't buy wood enough wood unless it's an exotic for something special I guess. They just cost too much when I can mill most of what I need.

Having said that, I love the Arizona woods. They are just harder to work usually.

Kenny's is sweet though for sure.


----------



## HokieKen

I used Jatoba on the face and for the handle. I put CA on the face while it was on the lathe so that's why it looks a bit different. Jatoba has been one of my favorite woods for tool making. It's pretty friendly to work and is pretty hard. Seems to be extremely stable in my experience too. I'm about to exhaust my stash though so I'm on the lookout for a deal on a couple of sticks.


----------



## woodcox

I'm going to try a longer robust cobblers pattern handle again soon in hickory. 1" brass dia. for just smackin' stuff. With a fervor if need be.

I blame Canada.

Edit: Great Kenny. I'll look into some thanks. Nice work again.


----------



## HokieKen

> I just ordered some 3/4" brass rod to do exactly one of those buddy. Sweet!
> 
> - ki7hy


Should be a good size. This one, I think, is a good weight but would probably have a little better "finesse" if the head was a tad shorter. I had some 7/8 and 5/8 brass and used the 5/8. I think 7/8 would have been too big but your 3/4 should be about right. FWIW, I drilled and tapped the end of the brass and put a short piece of 5/16-18 rod in it then drilled and tapped the jatoba face. Easy way to get a solid connection and also leaves the wooden piece replaceable in case I don't like the shape or it breaks on me.

I tried and tried to figure out how to incorporate some T-track into the hammer but couldn't :-( I still think it looks fairly nice though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

T-track handle Kenny!!

I planned to just put a threaded rod in mine as well. I did the same on this mallet and it worked out well. In this mallet I didn't even use epoxy or glue to hold the threaded rod. I tapped the ironwood and it was really tight so I left it.


----------



## Lazyman

I was hoping the someone would post a picture of a brass mallet like that so that I could ask:
Do you turn the brass on a wood lathe? What sort of tool(s) do you use the turn it? I assume it is turned at a very slow speed? (Basically-how do you do that?)


----------



## HokieKen

I turn it on my wood lathe with the same HSS tools I use to turn wood. I turn it a little slower than wood but, if you turn the speed down too much, you'll get a lot of chattering and have a hard time taking good cuts. Just make sure your tools are HSS and are S H A R P. Honestly, I've had more trouble turning some wood than I have turning brass. If I have a lot of material to remove, I'll start with a double cut file while it's spinning on the lathe to hog the majority of the waste off.


----------



## terryR

Nathan, yes to using a wood lathe, anything harder than brass will remove material. HSS or carbide is what I use. Speed usually around 1000 rpm.

Just keep the tool rest very close to the workpiece.

edit, I use this pointy carbide most of the time. A file works very well. And sandpaper wrapped around a stick is very effective at finishing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What Kenny said. I put the brass to wood then chuck the whole thing so where the brass and wood meet is dead on seamless. It really looks impressive but isn't that difficult.

When I have to get brass material down I mainly use a parting tool where Kenny uses a file but honestly either obviously work fine. The HSS tool steel is harder than the brass. So you can actually cut any metal that's softer than your HSS. Just sharpen often.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looks like Terry posted along side of me. I'm a slow typed on the phone I suppose. Lol

Looks like between 3 posts you can't go wrong.


----------



## JayT

Make it four. I've turned brass using HSS tools, carbide tools and files. All work. Just keep the speed down and make sure not to overheat anything. I've even turned a couple small pieces that have stainless steel in them using carbide tools. Slower speed, light cuts and patience and it'll be fine.


----------



## woodcox

I use clothed backed sand paper in the chuck with brass, grip and protection. Cloth side to brass.


----------



## HokieKen

I will just add that I do not like using skew chisels on brass. I don't really use them a lot anywhere but I find that with anything that generates a lot of heat, something with a radiused edge like a scraper or gouge seem to work best for me. Maybe it's just me but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's not just you Kenny. I've never used a skew on brass. I barely use mine as is. Maybe because I've never gotten them down as well as I should but I turn a lot of stuff and seem to do fine without using the skew much.


----------



## woodcox

Some of mine from awhile ago. I made a few copies of the two old ones on the left. 









Also, my swap items made me pick back up on an overdue project. They work beautifully.


----------



## JayT

> I will just add that I do not like using skew chisels on brass. I don t really use them a lot anywhere but I find that with anything that generates a lot of heat, something with a radiused edge like a scraper or gouge seem to work best for me. Maybe it s just me but thought I d throw it out there.
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope, not just you. The little bit I've done is with scrapers. Too easy to catch a skew and have major problems. A scraper can be held flat on the tool rest for stability.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A metal bar with a wood handle. Now that's interesting woodcox. I was thinking of a wedged tenon like Kenny's. I might reconsider. Or make one of each.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Woodcox. Do they have a specific purpose with the long handles?



> It s not just you Kenny. I ve never used a skew on brass. I barely use mine as is. Maybe because I ve never gotten them down as well as I should but I turn a lot of stuff and seem to do fine without using the skew much.
> 
> - ki7hy


I bought these Versa Chisels about a year ago. I love them and honestly don't think I've used my skews for anything other than cutting v-grooves or beads since I got 'em.


----------



## woodcox

They were probably good for jewelers or light machining. I use the little one on plane irons. I will turn a mallet for chisels someday.


----------



## terryR

FWIW, a couple hundred dollars will get you a metal lathe chuck that can thread on your wood lathe's spindle.

I would never have considered that a worthwhile investment…until I bought one last year with custom jaws which were modded to hold square wooden pipe blanks.










The standard jaws that came with the chuck are certainly getting used in my shop!










yeah, that's a chunk of money, but really does allow more control when playing with metals. If you are like me, and intend to buy a metal lathe later anyway…..


----------



## JayT

Terry, how does that chuck hold better than a Grizzly H7605 4 jaw chuck? The mechanism itself looks very similar, though I'm sure the metal lathe version much beefier. I've got the Grizzly and it has worked fine for the bit I've used it. And it costs a lot less.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been on the lookout for some time for a deal on a 6 or 8 inch metal chuck TR. I have yet to see one that has a threaded insert though. Did yours come standard or did you modify it to fit your spindle?


----------



## Iguana

My package is marked out for delivery!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very good Mark. The one coming your way is through US customs but Canadian customs still needs to pass it from what I hear.

The last domestic package should come today I believe as well. So we will just be waiting on Mark to receive his before we can do the reveal.

Woo who!!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks JayT. I think I'll swoop one of those up next time grizzly has free shipping. I need their Velcro drum sander kit too. I'll be getting both. I have some pin jaws for my chick but despise changing the jaws AND they definitely aren't as heavy duty as that.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. Chicks dig pen jaws.


----------



## terryR

Jay, the Grizzly looks similar, glad to hear one is less expensive! Those jaws look superior for holding metals than using wood bowl chucks.

Kenny, I didn't have to search for the chuck, so I never noticed metal chucks don't have threaded capabilities. The chuck I showed is mounted to a faceplate which is threaded. Done by a fellow that makes these for professional pipe makers, so it's perfectly centered and has no vibration.

I guess I should've researched metal chucks more BEFORE recommending everyone buys one! LOL


----------



## terryR

Sorry guys, but the last domestic package didn't arrive today. We live so far out in the country that packages which don't fit in our box are stored at the post office for us to pick up. That adds an extra day to delivery at least. Plus, the post is only open 9:30-11:30 here. Somedays it's easy to get tied up with loose pigs and never find time during those 2 hours to pick stuff up.

Feel free to reveal, and don't wait on me!


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, I would spend a bit more and get a chuck that's NOT a tommy. Mine is a Nova tommy chuck like that Grizzly and it can be pretty inconvenient at times.

TR, I've seen adapter plates for metal chucks but the weight and balancing has always concerned me with those. Not sure buying the parts independently off the shelf would work out as well as yours that was done by someone who knows their stuff.


----------



## JayT

> Those jaws look superior for holding metals than using wood bowl chucks.
> 
> - terryR


Since this is the swap thread, I have to be careful about saying what may or may not have been held in those jaws. ;-)

I've got that chuck and a basic G3 setup. The G3 is nicer, but between the two, it gives lots of options for how to hold what and it's faster to switch chucks than to change out jaws. I did just order a set of soft jaws for the G3 for a project I'm planning, though.

Edit: And yes, Kenny is correct that the chucks with a key instead of the tommy bars are nicer, but considering what I paid for the Grizzly, I'm not complaining. The hardware chain I work for is a Shop Fox dealer, so I get employee pricing.


----------



## terryR

I guess I am now seeing why that custom chuck was so freekin' expensive.
Cost more than the whole lathe brand new.
But is priceless when drilling the airway on a tobacco pipe, and rough shaping.


----------



## terryR

Jay, that is the best $65 tool I've ever seen for a wood lathe!


----------



## HokieKen

Let me know how the soft jaws work out JayT. I've been contemplating a set for holding brass so I don't have to polish out the chuck marks for far too long. I just wonder if the material is up to holding bigger pieces of brass without slipping or flexing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would prefer not the Tommy but the grizzly would be for small stuff so it's not as common to use.

As for soft jaws Kenny I just use one of those non stick pads and crank down my jaws around that and my project. Doesn't mar the brass and seems to work well. Just make sure you crank it down. My G3 chick is nice enough but hate changing jaws enough to deal with the Tommy bars on occasion. It can't be worse than changing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Terry will get his when he has time to hit the post office. I'll hopefully hear from Hammerthumb today on his package being received then since the Canadian will receive last, Mark will have the honor of posting the first reveal whenever he gets his. Then everyone can follow.


----------



## JayT

> Let me know how the soft jaws work out JayT. I ve been contemplating a set for holding brass so I don t have to polish out the chuck marks for far too long. I just wonder if the material is up to holding bigger pieces of brass without slipping or flexing.
> 
> - HokieKen


Will do. Not planning on using them for metal, though. I just have a project in mind that being able to customize the size of the jaw opening will be very helpful, so since I was ordering from Amazon anyways, threw a set in the cart. If they don't work out well, it's only about $13. If they do, they'll be priceless.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. I'm mostly curious about flexing. Seems like nylon jaws that thick that use those little short mounting screws are gonna wanna toe out pretty bad. Could be wrong though.


----------



## terryR

> Terry will get his when he has time to hit the post office. I ll hopefully hear from Hammerthumb today on his package being received then since the Canadian will receive last, Mark will have the honor of posting the first reveal whenever he gets his. Then everyone can follow.
> 
> - ki7hy


slight correction, LOL,

after the post office leaves a note in my box to say, "you've got mail", I can go pick it up the next day.

sweet home, Alabama. A little behind the times.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'll let you know tonight if I get anything Dave.


----------



## HokieKen

Is it weird that I had so much fun making this:










That I'm sitting here trying to think of reasons I need to make more small brass hammers?

Shut up. Y'all are all as sick as I am ;-P


----------



## Mosquito

You could make one for your favorite swap sender


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Mos. Even though I didn't send to him you're still looking out for me buddy. I appreciate it.


----------



## Iguana

USPS says "Delivered to parcel locker at 3:21 pm"


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet. Hopefully he comes in and says he picked it up.

Mark, you can start the reveals when you receive.


----------



## HokieKen

I would make one for both of you guys but unfortunately I don't have either of your addresses or any way to get in touch with you. ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well, I understand that on my account but wasn't there a return address on your package from Mos? Just sayin 

I'll be making one soon. I would be crazy happy having the one you last posted for sure but would be happy to build my own anyway. I just ordered the brass last Friday after all. I do have 1.5" brass but I'd like to save that for other things.


----------



## Hammerthumb

No package yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You have your work address listed. So check at the office tomorrow buddy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll have to say, every morning I get more excited as we lean toward the reveal and I get to see everything complete. In honor of this week's impending reveal photos I thought I would post what I used to use for creating dovetails which might or might not have something to do with my received project.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well I did receive a package yesterday, but cannot get to it as the key to the large box at the mailbox no longer works. I left a note for the postman to walk it down the sidewalk to my office. We will see what happens.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for the update Paul. Keep us up to date.

So if Paul gets his out of its jail cell, and Terry's pigs behave long enough for him to make it to the post office, we are officially just waiting on Canadian Post. Which means I didn't screw anything up. That's reason to celebrate right there.


----------



## woodcox

Cheers


----------



## HokieKen

Here's what I use for dovetails Dave:












> ...and Terry s pigs behave long enough for him to make it to the post office, we are officially just waiting on Canadian Post…
> 
> - ki7hy


I think Terry said yesterday that he could go get it after he got a notice delivered which he hasn't received yet. So we're waiting on 2 deliveries.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't jinx me Kenny. Grrrrr!

I tried using that before Kenny but found the poo sometimes left behind would stain the wood too much. How do you get around that? Using actually dovetails would be easier if I could get past that problem.


----------



## HokieKen

Dove diapers.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Genius.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well I'm sorry to say that I have not had any luck getting the package out of the mailbox. Please don't let this hold up the reveal. I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with this.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Paul! Just take a crow bar to work, there's a swap package in there! Don't worry, it's only a federal offense. They won't care once they understand the reason.

On a serious note, you might need to hit the post office for a lock change?/


----------



## Iguana

I'd probably find this funnier if it weren't my package doing time


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If they return it send it to me Mark. I could use an excuse to go to Vegas to drop it off. If I remember to bring it with me.


----------



## HokieKen

I think you have to use this combination to open LV mailboxes Paul:


----------



## HokieKen

> I d probably find this funnier if it weren t my package doing time
> 
> - Mark Kornell


Any cats or baby chickens in yours Mark?


----------



## AgentTwitch

I am getting antsy to show you what is inside this box and who created the wonderful items…


----------



## Hammerthumb

As I said, don't let my problem hold up the reveal. I'll be contacting the PO today to see what they say, but you know how dealing with the federal government can be. To bad I can't see the box from my office so I could stop the postman. He has ignored the message I left in the box. Probably because I asked him to carry the package 100 feet to my office door.


----------



## terryR

Received!
Thanks, Rich, these guys will certainly be used in my shop! Funny how you and I made similar tools.

And, a big Thanks to Dave for running the swap!


----------



## Iguana

And I'd say don't wait for the package sent to me. I'm heading out of town tomorrow morning for 5 days.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Received!
> Thanks, Rich, these guys will certainly be used in my shop! Funny how you and I made similar tools.
> 
> And, a big Thanks to Dave for running the swap!
> 
> - terryR


I second that, thanks Dave for running the swap… Great job. It is much appreciated!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for the update Mark. I just sent you a PM.

No problem guys. I had a good time hosting. Except for Waho trying to give me a heart attack. Let's all just be thankful I didn't mess anything up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

As everyone is getting antsy to show their swap projects and Mark is going out of town tomorrow morning. Do we want to start reveal photos now and let Paul jump in when he gets into his box?

Would like opinions.


----------



## HokieKen

If Paul's okay with it and Paul's sender is okay with it, I'd say you could push it up to tomorrow. Probably shouldn't start now though since everyone may not have taken pics for reveal yet. At least give everyone an evening to prepare.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds like Paul was ok but I'll let him chime in. Also since he already stated it in an earlier post and all roads lead north in this swap (well for an Arizonan it's always true swap or not) then it would also be good to get Marks blessing as well for this since he's waiting AND he sent Paul's package.


----------



## Iguana

Yup, go ahead. I'm eager to see the final results!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok, once Paul approves for an early reveal then it's fair game tomorrow. Paul, Mark, we still expect to see reveals from each of you. I'm excited to see how both of those turned out.


----------



## Hammerthumb

You guys are good to go. At least I know who the package is from. I look forward to see all the pics!


----------



## HokieKen

So midnight PST we're good for reveals?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sounds like it Kenny. I feel bad for your recipient having to do a photo shoot with some T-track. Hopefully they make it look good.


----------



## AgentTwitch

It's all about the lighting


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, the "track lighting"


----------



## Hammerthumb

Well the postman finally brought the package. All is well. So when is reveal?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

AWESOME PAUL!

Tonight midnight PCT.

I probably won't be doing it until tomorrow morning though.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I made the mistake of opening the package on my desk. Sawdust in the keyboard.

What a nice swap item!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Seeing his other examples of what you received I can only imagine it's a work of art.


----------



## HokieKen

> AWESOME PAUL!
> 
> Tonight midnight PCT.
> 
> I probably won t be doing it until tomorrow morning though.
> 
> - ki7hy


 Well, since midnight on the west coast is 3am here, I can promise mine won't be up until the morning!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looks Like I have two choices of when to post the beautiful items I received. I get up at 3:30 am eastern time for (one of my last) work shifts. Post it then and be one of the first. Post it when I get home at 7:00 pm. Maybe I should choose option three, call in sick and spend the day looking at all these beautiful swap items! I know which one I want to choose, it is NOT option one or two!


----------



## HokieKen

Option 1 Jeff. Get up and post 'em. Then option 3, call in and druel over the rest ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Man Jeff you have to have short timers disease right now. I can't even imagine. I have like 20 years to go.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Believe me I do. I work tomorrow, then off til the 27th and 28th then no more. I am going to try to post when I get up. That may make me first unless someone on pst stays up til midnight.  It may be a long post, I'm sure no one will mind, as I have already typed it up and got the pics ready! Like everybody else I can't wait to share what I received. I guess when I get home I'll have like, 200 post to read!

I have to add, thanks for hosting this swap. It has turned out to be fun and unique. *Job well done Sir!!!* Also thanks to all for participating. I can't tell you all how much fun it has been being a part of this!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I like the long posts and thank you for the kind words.

Congratulations buddy. In your line of work you deserve the paycheck coming and the time to do what you please.


----------



## HokieKen

Well said Jeff. Thanks for a job well done Dave. And thanks to all for playing!


----------



## waho6o9

Agreed thanks for hosting the swap Dave, and a big appreciation for all participants.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

5 hours folks.


----------



## Iguana

> I made the mistake of opening the package on my desk. Sawdust in the keyboard.
> 
> What a nice swap item!
> 
> - Hammerthumb


LOL!!!!! Wanted to make sure it was packed well


----------



## kelvancra

Wahoo sent me three custom lathe knives. The blades are D2 steel and sharpen nicely on my CBN wheels.

As can be seen in the photos, the handles ends and tangs are brass. The machine work is so tight, were it not for the two different materials, one might presume it was all machined from a single piece.

The handles and steel have a nice heft to them, making them comfortable for working a project. I'll leave it to Waho to inform us which wood he used for the handles.

Interestingly, I was practicing with my skew chisels before Waho's swap arrived. As such, I was pleased to open the package and find three skews.


















Thank you Waho.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here is the beautiful set I received from Mitchell, (woodcox). I can't say enough about how much I appreciate and enjoyed receiving these tools as I didn't have any of them.










First is the Panel gauge. The head is ambrosia maple and the shaft is hickory. It has a brass inlay on the sliding head and a knife marker. The other end has a threaded hole for pencils. Where do you get a threaded pencil? Mitchell had the answer.










This is a pencil threader. I tried it out and the pencils come out a perfect fit in the panel gauge. I have never seen one before and love it.










Next is a "scrawl". It's a wonderful combination of a scribe and an awl. The handle is black and white ebony and really feels good in my hand.










The set is topped off with a brass hammer. He says it's reproduction of a Goodell-Pratt No. 92, 4oz. hammer. All set in rosewood handle.

Mitchell I can't tell you enough how much I love this set. Since I received them they have been used a lot and never failed to put a smile on my face!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Kelly, that is a beautiful set! Wahoo did a super job on these.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow what great tools guys! A pencil threader?! That has to be a first!

Let me pile on some more sweetness…

Here's what Mos' sent me:










A sweet smoothing plane. He based it on the size of a #2 but bedded the iron at 55 degrees. The body is red oak and the iron is nice and thick. Mos' said it came from Big Ash Planes in a previous swap purchase.










This is my first wooden plane so I figured I better make a hammer to set it before I spent too much time whacking it.










Once I got the hang of setting the iron, it immediately became obvious what a great addition this will be to my plane collection. It's light, comfortable and peels off perfect shavings even in some gnarly wood I tested it on. Here's a couple of action shots.



















The pictures can't do the craftsmanship of this plane justice. It is tight and exact. It is EXTREMELY hard to find a glue line because even the grain lines up. The shape is organic and very comfortable as are the size and balance of the tool. This is a beautiful tool that I'm proud to own and Mos' can be proud to have his name on. Thanks Mos!


----------



## AgentTwitch

Wow!!! Beautiful craftsmanship, gents! Those are some very fine tools!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Wow.. Everything is looking great so far. I will post my pics from PoleVault's craftsmanship tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## bondogaposis

I got this really cool sock from Hammerthumb. I am hoping to find a mate for it behind my dryer.









As a bonus he sent me this fabulous veneer hammer, made from one of my favorite woods, cocobolo and a few extra brass bits. I've never tried hammer veneering before so now I have an incentive. I sort of hate to slobber glue all over this beauty, but hopefully it will clean up. Big thanks to Hammerthumb for your excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Wicked nice veneer hammer! I have got to make one some day. Oh, and a wooden plane, a brass plane adjustment hammer, lathe chisels and a panel gauge…Keep the pics coming!

Bondo or Hammerthumb, how do the brass bits stay in the veneer hammer to allow for replacement?


----------



## waho6o9

Dreams do come true, I saw Ripthorn's effective infill block planes a while back and thought
that would be a great addition to my shop:









Thanks buddy!

I made some curlies out of poplar and it planed a piece of maple easily which will be joined together to make a 
mallet.

Veritas watch out, this plane is easier to set up and use than my Veritas block plane.
Good show Ripthorn, thanks again!


----------



## Lazyman

It's about time! You don't know how hard waiting was for the non-participants. That is a terrific start to the tool porn.

Bondo, I just recently did my first veneer hammering project a few months ago. It is an amazingly gratifying process. I highly recommend it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Welcome to the peep show lazy.

These are AMAZING! Woodcox sent like 50 items! You guys are crazy awesome.

I'll get my post up in a bit. I just got to the office and need to get one thing handled before I can spend the time on my post.

Excellent!!


----------



## Mosquito

Some pretty sweet stuff so far guys! A bunch of firsts too, that's awesome. I've got to get pictures of mine once I get home from work. I finally cleaned my shop last night so I'll be able to 

--

Glad you like it Kenny.

And yes I wrote my note on a piece of curly maple veneer 

I quite liked that little plane, and I had to resharpen the iron before I sent it your way… I couldn't stop using it after I got it finished lol Gad you like it, and it looks like you got it tuned in pretty well.

For everyone else I told him that if he couldn't get it to work well I was going to blame him, and I had pictures to prove that I had it working well ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah, it didn't take much to get it set up and it works VERY well ) I forgot to mention the veneer note. That's just classy right there!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score Wahoo! That is a sexy little plane. Well deserved for that set of lathe chisels. That was a gutsy undertaking that paid off big time!

I have never, and likely will never, hammer veneered anything. But dang! I want me one of those Cocobolo hammers! That thing is beautiful.

Keep 'em coming fellas!


----------



## ToddJB

Cuss. Spit. You guys are posting some serious business. These are amazing.

Here's what Terry sent me, and they will be extremely welcomed additions to my shop.

3 mallets. Walnut, Clario walnut, Buffalo horn, and brass, and a plane adjuster. They're all superbly finished.

Thanks Terry










As bonus he threw in some left over chuncks and the threaded rod from the plane adjuster.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow wow wow.

How can a veneer hammer be sexy?? Love it!

Skew chisels, that man worked hard on those and it was worth it. I would love those.

Mos and his funky little plane is taking super fine shavings. It's amazing and very custom.

I want to know more about the black inlay on the mallet Todd. That thing is cool! Loving the clario walnut too! Great collection!

Then ripthorns little mouse plane is always a winner. I need one of those for my pocket, or keychain or something.  this is awesome.


----------



## ToddJB

That would be the Buffalo horn.


----------



## HokieKen

I need to find me a horny buffalo and try that out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I received this gorgeous western dovetail saw from AgentTwitch and couldn't be happier. It cuts far better than my Veritas tenon saws which are pretty good. I still need a bit of practice with it because the blade is thicker than the jap saw I used to use for dovetails and it's a push so I wiggle it too much trying to see the line but I'll get it. The curly maple is insane.




























As if that wasn't enough….how about a Lei Neilson inspired screwdriver out of wormy applewood? Now this is a bonus I threw in my apron and I wonder how I lived without a screwdriver in my apron for so long. Norm filled the worm holes with epoxy though he didn't need to, the character it adds is fantastic. I love this little thing.



















THANKS AGAIN NORM!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

This is all going so fast for my tiny brain. Did I read somewhere that Kenny was looking for a horny buffalo to play with?


----------



## HokieKen

Wow what a beautiful saw Dave! That applewood makes a nice screwdriver too. Well done Norm!

Nice score on those mallets too Todd. That Terry puts out some nice stuff huh? ;-)


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Wow Norm, you make me feel inadequate in my offerings. That is some superb craftsmanship


----------



## waho6o9

Excellent work Folks!


----------



## HokieKen

> This is all going so fast for my tiny brain. Did I read somewhere that Kenny was looking for a horny buffalo to play with?
> 
> - ki7hy


I was hoping you could keep him distracted while I lop off a ring for an inlay?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm not getting close to a horny buffalo Kenny. I'm too good looking.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Wow Norm, you make me feel inadequate in my offerings. That is some superb craftsmanship
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I know what you mean Josh. After receiving this I think I screwed over PoleVault with what I sent him. Norm does amazing work on his saws.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't know why I came to work today. I'm just going to spend the whole day on this thread waiting impatiently for everyone to post their stuff.

This is exciting! I also think I want a pencil threader now.


----------



## kelvancra

Heck, I've already sat here for an hour waiting for the next post to come in.

Meanwhile, I'm thinking you need to host at least twenty five more of these over the next two years. I pretty much want one of everything [and I need some detail and bowl gouges from Wahoo now too].



> I don t know why I came to work today. I m just going to spend the whole day on this thread waiting impatiently for everyone to post their stuff.
> 
> This is exciting! I also think I want a pencil threader now.
> 
> - ki7hy


----------



## HokieKen

> I m not getting close to a horny buffalo Kenny. I m too good looking.
> 
> - ki7hy


Exactly why I need you to do it.

Seriously gorgeous offerings from everyone. I'm starting to think I shoulda made something instead of just sending T-track… nah, T-track is awesome.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I m thinking you need to host at least twenty five more of these over the next two years.
> 
> - Kelly


I don't think we are doing another for a month or two. Not even sure I'm running it.



> T-track is awesome.
> 
> - HokieKen


I have plenty used in jigs and such laying around. I'll probably send some next swap myself. Much easier. It is awesome.


----------



## woodcox

These are what woodworkjosh made for me. A fine beech marking gauge with a dowel wedge. It locks beautifully and I love tapping it for fine tuning. He made two beams from walnut with brass and pauduk with a razor or shop made traditional knife edge. Also, he made a fine beech dovetail marker. I am very happy with these and they are much nicer to use than anything I have. Thank you again, sir. 









I am happy you like everything Jeff.

Great show of work here fellas. It has been a lot of fun.

Well done Dave!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Josh, I do love me some marking gauges  Use 'em long and in good health woodcox!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very good Josh. They look awesome. I just realized I have never had a dovetail marker. I always just use a straight edge and say I'll make one someday. Maybe that's why my dovetails suck. lol I need to make me some of those.


----------



## PoleVault

I did get "screwed" on this swap… I got this beautifully crafted box from our fearless swap leader, Dave, and i couldn't be happier with it! 









If you take a closer look at the lid of the box, you can see the custom engraving detailing the contents of said box. Each of the woods used are from the State of Arizona creating a wonderfully sunny warm theme to tie this swap box together.









I really needed a set of screw drivers since the crappy ones i had from the BORG were all lost, stripped or bent. (I don't think I'm hard on them, they were just crap).
But now, I have this custom crafted set and they are so nice to use! 


















Not only were the screwdrivers perfect for me, but Dave threw in a bonus item that will get a lifetime of use! A beautifully turned African Sumac mallet for whacking things! 









This was truly an amazing experience, and I thank Dave for screwing me over on this one!

On a side note, this package got a huge ovation from my wife. She was thrilled with the theme, because she is from Arizona. There's no way Dave cold have known, but somehow those Arizona folk just find each other. She tried to claim them as her own since it was Arizona themed. Then she went on and on about how beautiful the mallet is and how she wants to display it in the house! I agree with how beautiful it turned out, but I suspect she may want to have it near so she can keep me in line (the african sumac is very dense and would certainly keep me in line). 









Now let's see what else everyone got!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

See, I told my wife I could get everything off Etsy.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, you prick! How in the hell am I supposed to look at that box and not go buy a bigger laser?! First JayT with his fancy medallions now you making big boxes. My wife really hates y'all! ;-P

Seriously though Dave, that box came out AWESOME. Like I said before, using all your local domestics for the screwdrivers is an excellent swap gift. I'm digging that Sumac mallet too. That's some gorgeous wood. Well done and great score for you PoleVault. I'm sure they'll see plenty of use!


----------



## RichCMD

I received these beauties from Kelly a while back. The cooper headed mallet is really a sight to behold, but I have not hit used it yet. Partly it's because it is just to pretty, and partly it's because I have not had an occasion when I needed to do it. Kelly has told me I have to use it, though, because it is a prototype, and he wants to know how the copper holds up.

The rulers have already proven their usefulness. The larger one includes an extra metal bar held with magnets that can be used with the ruler as a depth measure. I have found the other one handy for determining the width of things that are round, or sort of round, like a bowl blank.

The last picture shows the bonus items he sent: a scoop and several push sticks. You can never have enough push sticks, so that's a great bonus.

Thanks to Kellly for the great stuff, and thanks to Dave for running this swap.


----------



## RichCMD

Hmmm! Seems like we are seeing a lot of mallets and hammers. Nice looking ones, too.


----------



## clieb91

Glad we are posting already as I am away this weekend and didn't know if I could wait to get back to post the awesome tools I got from ToddJB.










3 very awesome looking mallets. A mallet has been on my list of things to make for quite awhile so I was quite happy to receive these. They look awesome and feel great in my hand.










The handles on all three of them are Walnut. This total wooden one has an Osage Orange head and weighs in about 9 oz.










The nice little compact Brass one is nice and heavy at 25 oz.










This one is awesome as it is made from turned leather. An idea I have thought about doing a number of times. So now I have some encouragement to try it myself.

I am looking forward to putting them all to good use in several areas of my shop.

A big thank you to our host. This swap is looking like it has turned out great. The pics from everyone look awesome.

Look forward to another swap in the future.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

That's a helluva box of rags there Kelly! ;-) That copper clad mallet is pretty darned cool, first one I've seen! Great idea with the double ruler stops too.

Nice score there too Chris. That Todd fella makes some pretty decent stuff when he can leave the Keystone alone long enough to operate the lathe. The leather one is super handy. Bet it took a while to cut out all those leather washers though! I like the look of the Osage and the Walnut together.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave, you prick!
> - HokieKen


Dude, when I put the thing together and was doing my test pieces I emailed you and told you to get your wallet ready. You had warning! Tell your wife my name is Jay



> Kelly has told me I have to use it, though, because it is a prototype, and he wants to know how the copper holds up.
> 
> - RichCMD


I personally think the copper is going to get beat all to hell which "should" add to the character of the mallet. I'm looking forward to seeing this as well. I think after a handful of years beating things it's going to look awesome. It's pretty now, then a couple of dings it won't be, then a couple hundred more it will be even more I think. We will see.



> This one is awesome as it is made from turned leather. An idea I have thought about doing a number of times. So now I have some encouragement to try it myself.
> 
> - clieb91


Never thought of leather being turned. Super awesome Todd. Definitely a nice collection clieb.

Great stuff folks and "you're welcome" to all the thanks I've received. You guys made this happen really. I just did the paperwork.


----------



## kelvancra

Ah ha! You appear to be laboring under the misconception LumberJocks is a republic and individual liberties count. It's not. It's a demonacracy and after a secret vote. . . .



> I m thinking you need to host at least twenty five more of these over the next two years.
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> I don t think we are doing another for a month or two. Not even sure I m running it.
> 
> T-track is awesome.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I have plenty used in jigs and such laying around. I ll probably send some next swap myself. Much easier. It is awesome.
> 
> - ki7hy


----------



## PoleVault

> Dave, you prick! How in the hell am I supposed to look at that box and not go buy a bigger laser?!
> 
> - HokieKen


I know, right? First thing I did after playing with the screwdrivers and mallet for a bit was to look for a laser engraver kit… now i just need to raise some funds… any suggestions would be welcome as well.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I'll post my gift from Mark as soon as I get home. Could not stay up late enough last night.


----------



## HokieKen

> Great stuff folks and "you re welcome" to all the thanks I ve received. You guys made this happen really. I just did the paperwork.
> 
> - ki7hy


Yeah but we all know a little paperwork here and send a couple dozen e-mails there and hound these couple of people who fell off the planet at progress pic time and see if A shipped yet and why didn't B get it all adds up to several hours that could have been spent with your wife and kids or in the shop or out teasing Buffalo. So it's much appreciated! Especially for your first swap! You really should step down and let someone else handle the next one. We all have the joy of seeing all these tools for the first time today. You missed out on that 'cause you had to see everyone's progress pics. I certainly don't have any issues with you running the next one if you're really just a glutton but there's plenty of other guys who haven't moderated one who I'm sure are willing to take their turn!

THANKS DAVE!!


----------



## HokieKen

> Dave, you prick! How in the hell am I supposed to look at that box and not go buy a bigger laser?!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I know, right? First thing I did after playing with the screwdrivers and mallet for a bit was to look for a laser engraver kit… now i just need to raise some funds… any suggestions would be welcome as well.
> 
> - PoleVault


I'm not sure where Dave got his but, this is its little brother that JayT and I have. It was dirt cheap and is really cool for small stuff. The site has killer prices and many other options. Just don't count on any kinda customer support, they're pretty much just DIY kits.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Ah ha! You appear to be laboring under the misconception LumberJocks is a republic and individual liberties count. It s not. It s a demonacracy and after a secret vote. . . .
> 
> - Kelly


Funny Kelly. Keep us up to date on the copper mallet. Arizona used to be a major producer of copper, it would go well with my wood usage. I think once it's all dented it will look awesome. I might have to try it myself just to see.



> I know, right? First thing I did after playing with the screwdrivers and mallet for a bit was to look for a laser engraver kit… now i just need to raise some funds… any suggestions would be welcome as well.
> 
> - PoleVault


I used a cheapo chinese laser from banggood.com. It's an A3 size at 2500Mw cost was like $226 shipped. I recommend it.



> Yeah but we all know a little paperwork here and send a couple dozen e-mails there and hound these couple of people who fell off the planet at progress pic time and see if A shipped yet and why didn t B get it all adds up to several hours that could have been spent with your wife and kids or in the shop or out teasing Buffalo. So it s much appreciated! Especially for your first swap! You really should step down and let someone else handle the next one. We all have the joy of seeing all these tools for the first time today. You missed out on that cause you had to see everyone s progress pics. I certainly don t have any issues with you running the next one if you re really just a glutton but there s plenty of other guys who haven t moderated one who I m sure are willing to take their turn!
> 
> THANKS DAVE!!
> 
> - HokieKen


Honestly I am surprised at all the bonus items I didn't see and the final results on these items. It's been fantastic watching them all come in. I can surely step aside for the next one if someone wants the reigns. If I end up doing the next one though I will probably post less on that one. This one I felt we had to keep it going due to the surprise nature. At least I felt I needed to keep it in the minds of everyone with the holidays and and theme. Not sure if that's what made the success rate so great or not though but I posted way too much. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Gearbest and banggood sell the same stuff. On my particular laser on that particular day, banggood was cheaper. Both sites seem hokey but have decent reviews all over the internet so I trusted it.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Wow! I'm super impressed and very jealous  Wonderful work by LJers all the way around!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

My item cam from PoleVault. The mallet head is made of mapple and purple heart. The handle is made from walnut. I am very happy with it and it is getting lots of use in my shop. He also included some other goodies.. lol. Thanks again to PoleVault.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here is my project:



Some hand forged gouges for my new friend Sherm.

And here are my impressive received items from bondo:










A blue pine tool chest and a birdcage awl! Never seen a tool chest in a swap before, that is an impressive amount of work and a beautiful final piece. I have it storing my rotary bits now and it works great. And I'm not sure how many birdcage awls have appeared in swaps before, but this one looks great and works perfectly. Thanks a lot bondo.


----------



## RichCMD

> I personally think the copper is going to get beat all to hell which "should" add to the character of the mallet. I m looking forward to seeing this as well. I think after a handful of years beating things it s going to look awesome. It s pretty now, then a couple of dings it won t be, then a couple hundred more it will be even more I think. We will see.


I feel like I need to go right now and start finding things to hit with it.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wahoo, those lathe tools are really impressive. I have not seen many hand-made HSS lathe tools. Wish I had a set.

woodcox, that is quite the set of tools. I especially like the panel gauge, very nice accents. Clever idea with the wood screw. What is that pencil threader for? Looks intriguing.

Mos, that's a cute little plane. I like the pegging and wedge shaping.

Hammerthumb, sweet veneer hammer. Never used one, I would love to try someday.

Rip, that's quite the block plane. Never seen one quite like it.

Terry, I even got to see those in person when I visited Todd last week. They are beautiful. That's a huge brass slug on the carvers mallet. The plane adjusting hammer looks useful with the hardwood face.

AgentTwitch, damn that's a nice saw. Never made one myself, very impressive.

I'm still catching up on these posts, so many at once!


----------



## bobasaurus

woodworkjosh, I like that marking gauge a lot. The wedge system is neat.

Dave, that's a neat box. Wish I had access to a laser engraver. And the screwdrivers it contains are really nice. Are those commercial shanks, or did you make them too? The mallet is a beaut as well, never heard of African Sumac but I want some now.

Kelly, nice set of mallets. The copper one is pretty unique. The other items are great too, love the scoop.

Todd, that is a sweet set of mallets. Making the handles symmetrical must have been tricky. How are the heads bonded to the handles? Glued in tenon maybe? I've never turned leather, seems difficult.

PoleVault, neat mallet. I've never made one that style before.


----------



## terryR

Great looking tools, guys!

Here is an awesome set of mallets I received from RichCMD. All fit my huge hands quite nicely! The Marblewood deadblow and rounded head from Walnut/Maple are my fav since I don't own one like them. Lots of nice work, Rich! Thanks!










...taking them straight to the new shop!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Are those commercial shanks, or did you make them too? The mallet is a beaut as well, never heard of African Sumac but I want some now.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Who do you think I am Allen?


> ...bobasaurus


 Those are Grace shafts from the group buy Kenny put together months ago. They are the best scredriver shafts I've ever seen though. I think the quality is amazing.

African Sumac grows in Arizona. That was made out of a branch with the pith dead center on the handle. In Arizona we aren't that afraid of pith in some of the woods.  That thing is crazy hard and heavier than you would think. It's my favorite AZ wood next to Ironwood. Both are hard to work though and ironwood smells like urine when you work it. It's bad.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those are awesome Terry. I would agree on the favs, design is splendid. Great job Rich!


----------



## HokieKen

Allen, you skipped the triple dare and went straight to the triple dog dare! You're supposed to let Sherm post before you post your project ;-P

I can see why you were distracted though… a tool chest!? Bondo going all out on this one! That blue pine is purrrdy and that joinery looks mighty good. Musta took quite a while to make all them drawers too. I hope one of you two will post some pics with a little more detail. I really like that chest!

Beautiful work Bondo. And I'll reserve praise for your's until Sherm gives his $.02 Allen ;-))

That's a danged fine mallet too Josh. That purpleheart and maple look mighty fine on each other. And you can't be some craft brew samples


----------



## bobasaurus

I've heard desert ironwood smells awful, never used it. I have some knife scale stock sitting around I'll have to try someday. The Grace shanks look amazing.

Rich, those mallets are awesome. Must have been a lot of work making so many.


----------



## woodcox

Thanks Allen, I left the wood screw long because it hooks in the web of your hand nicely while marking off.
The beam for the panel gauge has a hole for a pencil. I tapped that hole and thread the pencil. Adjustable and no need for a pinch screw or whatever to hold the pencils in place. The pencil threader has a steel nut epoxied in that does the threading. Beats holding said nut with a pair of pliers and a pencil chucked up in a drill. Or baffle the hell out of someone in a century or so I'm set on pencils for awhile, It took some trial and error to find some that like being chased.

Ed: Fine work with the gouges Allen.

Turned leather Todd? That was a great choice for a swap item. Nice work.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Oh I totally missed Polevaults project. Excellent and some awesome goodies too!! This is going well guys. You just need to post faster, I'm almost out of onion dip here at my desk.


----------



## bobasaurus

Oops, I forgot that bit. Guess I'm a no-good rogue. I'll have to send my stuff back then.



> Allen, you skipped the triple dare and went straight to the triple dog dare! You re supposed to let Sherm post before you post your project ;-P
> 
> I can see why you were distracted though… a tool chest!? Bondo going all out on this one! That blue pine is purrrdy and that joinery looks mighty good. Musta took quite a while to make all them drawers too. I hope one of you two will post some pics with a little more detail. I really like that chest!
> 
> Beautiful work Bondo. And I ll reserve praise for your s until Sherm gives his $.02 Allen ;-))
> 
> That s a danged fine mallet too Josh. That purpleheart and maple look mighty fine on each other. And you can t be some craft brew samples
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Thanks Allen, I left the wood screw long because it hooks in the web of your hand nicely while marking off.
> The beam for the panel gauge has a hole for a pencil. I tapped that hole and thread the pencil. Adjustable and no need for a pinch screw or whatever to hold the pencils in place. The pencil threader has a steel nut epoxied in that does the threading. Beats holding said nut with a pair of pliers and a pencil chucked up in a drill. Or baffle the hell out of someone in a century or so I m set on pencils for awhile, It took some trial and error to find some that like being chased.
> 
> - woodcox


Please post a write up on this pencil process.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Oops, I forgot that bit. Guess I m a no-good rogue. I ll have to send my stuff back then.
> 
> Allen, you skipped the triple dare and went straight to the triple dog dare! You re supposed to let Sherm post before you post your project ;-P
> 
> I can see why you were distracted though… a tool chest!? Bondo going all out on this one! That blue pine is purrrdy and that joinery looks mighty good. Musta took quite a while to make all them drawers too. I hope one of you two will post some pics with a little more detail. I really like that chest!
> 
> Beautiful work Bondo. And I ll reserve praise for your s until Sherm gives his $.02 Allen ;-))
> 
> That s a danged fine mallet too Josh. That purpleheart and maple look mighty fine on each other. And you can t be some craft brew samples
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - bobasaurus


You have to send it back but Bondo moved to AZ, I'll PM the address. Plus there's a three gouge and one draw knife penalty to throw in the box as well. Thanks.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that's quite the haul there TR. Way to go Rich! Those are some fine looking mallets. They all look mighty useful but I'm partial to the big oak one. Looks like it would lay a hurtin' on some stuff! I'm diggin' the rope hand grip too.


----------



## HokieKen

> Oops, I forgot that bit. Guess I m a no-good rogue. I ll have to send my stuff back then.
> 
> - bobasaurus


No, you get to keep your stuff. You just owe all of us a set of those gouges ;-) Except me. I get one of those Batman drawknives 'cause I caught you.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You really should sell a couple of those draw knives. I would buy one for real. It's a shop tool I'll unfortunately never make for myself.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I definitely need to invest in a lathe after seeing all these great mallets… LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I definitely need to invest in a lathe after seeing all these great mallets… LOL
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


My wife kept seeing deals on a lathe and asking if I needed one and I kept saying "what the hell am I going to use that for, no way". She makes fun of me to this day whenever she sees me on it. "I don't need a lathe, I don't want a lathe"....yeah yeah.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol, yeah I'm going to have to convince the wife of a new lathe purchase.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I think secretly my wife wanted it. She keeps hinting that she plans to learn to use it but hasn't yet. We'll see. I use it FAR more than I imagined I would. It's a good tool.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I bought my first lathe on a whim because it was on CL for practically nothing. Now I'm onto my second one and it's probably the funnest tool in my shop. It can't do everything but it can do things nothing else can and you can crank out some really cool stuff really fast and have a blast doing it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

The only problem for me getting a lathe is space. I don't have the space for a full size lathe, but I'm sure I could do some pretty cool things with a bench top version.


----------



## woodcox




----------



## bobasaurus

Love the pencil threading idea.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Woodcox, That's what I needed to see. Love it. I'm doing that.

Josh, Mine is just a benchtop version. It's great to have around.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, my first was a HF midi and my new one is a delta midi. Unless you want to do really big bowls or really long spindles, I can't see any practical need for anything larger. I think mine has 18" between centers and 12.5" swing so it can do anything I need it to.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks guys that's really good to know. I'm going to start shopping now… LOL. Ken do you find a big difference between the HF and the Delta?


----------



## Hammerthumb

So here is what was in the package that the postal service held hostage:










This is from Mark Kornell. If you have not been thru the whole HPOYD thread, you may not know of Mark's talents as a plane maker. This plane is totally awesome! The plane is 6.5" long, and has a 1.5" blade. Made in the traditional style (which I prefer).



















Jatoba with a Ipe sole.

He also sent a marking knife with a very small thin blade which I look forward to trying out. The handle has been ebonized and has a copper feral.

Thanks Mark!
And thanks to Dave for running this swap.

There has been an abundance of cool projects posted. I'm glad I joined in this swap!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn he gets the throat of those traditional planes clean. That looks amazingness!! I personally like the pin in the Krenov but would easily take whichever and that plane is beautiful. Great job Mark! Congrats Paul. And who couldn't use a marking knife or two or three or twenty. Good stuff.


----------



## kelvancra

Too funny, regarding room and "but I'm sure I could do some pretty cool things with a bench top version." You do know lathes require band saws, table saws, storage for knives, chucks, live ends, jigs, grinding stations, . . . . ?

I, too, got a lathe off craigslist. In fact, it was last year and that was the first time I'd ever even touched one. Before, my neighbors were kept in firewood from the scraps. Now, all they get is kindling.

As to shop space, though there was no room for it, I squeezed a working hundred dollar Rockwell Delta 46-450 (variable speed) next to the little craigslist Jet. As others said, it is a vortex, but we wouldn't do it if we didn't enjoy it. Even my wife understands and, when she catches me slobbering, asks if I need to upgrade the old lathe.

NOTE: I and all my friends and associates have nice file handles. A few have nice mallets. 
Neighborhood kids, people using the walk areas and folks at the local restaurant keep
finding miniature turnings "someone" is discarding around the area.

Meanwhile, you have enablers (are they great, or what?) like Waho [who shipped me custom knives]. I've been out in the shop all morning test driving my new skews. I just left a piece of cedar and was very happy with how smooth it was (wasn't making anything, just, selflessly moving parts of the cedar block into the dust bin (the selflessness rests in that we're out of snow melt and it was freezing rain last night, but sawdust makes for good, if a bit messy, traction).


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Too funny ("but I'm sure I could do some pretty cool things with a bench top version"). You do know lathes require band saws, table saws, storage for knives, chucks, live ends, jigs, . . . . ?
> 
> I, too, got a lathe off craigslist. In fact, it was last year and that was the first time I d ever even touched one. Before, my neighbors were kept in firewood from the scraps. Now, all they get is kindling.
> 
> As to shop space, though there was no room for it, I squeezed a working hundred dollar Rockwell Delta 46-450 (variable speed) next to the little craigslist Jet. As others said, it is a vortex, but we wouldn t do it if we didn t enjoy it. Even my wife understands and, when she catches me slobbering, asks if I need to upgrade the old lathe.
> 
> NOTE: I and all my friends and associates have nice file handles. A few have nice mallets.
> Neighborhood kids, people using the walk areas and folks at the local restaurant keep
> finding miniature turnings "someone" is discarding around the area.
> 
> Meanwhile, you have enablers like Waho [who shipped me custom knives]. I ve been out in the shop all morning test driving my new skews. I just left a piece of cedar and was very happy with how smooth it was (wasn t making anything, just, selflessly moving parts of the cedar block into the dust bin (the selflessness rests in that we re out of snow melt and it was freezing rain last night, but sawdust makes for good, if a bit messy, traction).
> 
> - Kelly


Yes I am quite informed that it is a never ending hole that you fall into once you buy a lathe…. lol But hey you only live once… LOL


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow that's a neat little plane. Are the sides laminated? What's the blade made from?


----------



## ToddJB

Chris, glad the mallets made it there safely and aren't redundant in your ship.

All, I'll go into the making of them a bit when I post my project.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, that's a beautiful plane Paul. Well done Mark! Glad you got it out of postal jail!



> Thanks guys that s really good to know. I m going to start shopping now… LOL. Ken do you find a big difference between the HF and the Delta?
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Yes and no. The Delta has VS and a reversible spindle and indexing lock. They're all nice to have. It's a little bigger and it's nice to turn a knob instead of changing belts. There's less slop in the tailstock so it aligns with the spindle better for drilling.

But, I can't make anything on the Delta that I couldn't make on the HF. The HF is a well made machine and I would highly recommend it as a first lathe. Truth is, if I hadn't snagged the Delta at about 70% off, I'd still be happily turning stuff on the HF.

Not gonna lie, the bells and whistles are nice. But they aren't a necessity.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks Ken


----------



## sherm54

> Oops, I forgot that bit. Guess I m a no-good rogue. I ll have to send my stuff back then.
> 
> Allen, you skipped the triple dare and went straight to the triple dog dare! You re supposed to let Sherm post before you post your project ;-P
> 
> I can see why you were distracted though… a tool chest!? Bondo going all out on this one! That blue pine is purrrdy and that joinery looks mighty good. Musta took quite a while to make all them drawers too. I hope one of you two will post some pics with a little more detail. I really like that chest!
> 
> Beautiful work Bondo. And I ll reserve praise for your s until Sherm gives his $.02 Allen ;-))
> 
> That s a danged fine mallet too Josh. That purpleheart and maple look mighty fine on each other. And you can t be some craft brew samples
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - bobasaurus
> 
> You have to send it back but Bondo moved to AZ, I ll PM the address. Plus there s a three gouge and one draw knife penalty to throw in the box as well. Thanks.
> 
> - ki7hy


As the person he bested, I believe if the items are going anywhere they should be coming my way!!!



















I received a very good looking set of incanal carving gouges. The coolest part though is they are HAND FORGED!!! I love the rustic look the hand forging gives them, but yet they still function like something that was purchased.

But… onto my favorite part…










They having a tiny little bobasaurus logo stamped into the end!!!

Thanks for some truly great work!!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I received a very good looking set of incanal carving gouges. The coolest part though is they are HAND FORGED!!! I love the rustic look the hand forging gives them, but yet they still function like something that was purchased.
> 
> - sherm54


Yeah, I truly love these things. They are rough but then have the fine handles and shine. I imagine Allan spent some serious hours on those. You are crazy lucky there. They are amazing. One of my favorites in this swap because I know what it took to make it and I just don't have those skills.


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks Sherm, sorry to steal your thunder there. Y'all are confusing my feeble mind me with all these rules, guess I was just too anxious to post. I'm glad you're happy with them. It was fun using my swage block for the first time. I'm a sucky blacksmith but I can grind things until they're shiny at least.


----------



## bobasaurus

I hope to use that stamp as my touchmark, stamped into hot steel as a final step. But it also works great in end grain.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay now I can say it…

Holy Crap Allen! Those things are awesome. You are getting along with that forge very well. I can't wait to see what you produce when you've had a couple years to perfect your craft. There's tons of Grade A tools that have been shown but your contributions always stand out 'cause your skillset is so unique. Well made gouges and yeah, gotta love the end grain stamp


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah Allen… I guessed it from your teaser. Do I win a set?


----------



## bobasaurus

Your intuition was uncanny, Ken. Couldn't believe you picked it out from that teaser. I guess I owe you a full set of 20 now.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well if he's getting gouges I'll take a sexy little draw knife. Thank you.


----------



## HokieKen

Yay! Thanks Allen!

If my count is correct, that's 16 reveals so there's still 5 left to show us their stuff…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good Kenny. I was about to count them up. I'm kind of sad it's been 16 already.


----------



## bobasaurus

Looks like there are 12 half-round recesses on my swage block. Someday I'll make myself a proper set. I need to figure out how to forge shoulders in first. Here is the block, it weighs a good 150 lbs or so:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Allen you are seriously about to have a million IMs of me asking questions on blacksmithing. You don't want that! That block looks awesome. I kind of want to try it now.


----------



## AgentTwitch

My swap item came from the one and only JeffsWildWood. I was like a kid on Christmas morning as I carefully opened the package and unpacked the items. I laid them all out on the table and admired them for a good 15 minutes or so. As I read the nice letter that Jeff included, my mother-in-law and children picked up the items to admire his handiwork. I got to say, these items are impressive and the finish is flawless! Jeff built a walnut and curly maple marking gauge that slides wonderfully, a beautiful oak and walnut mallet and a custom artwork that is my LJ logo made out of oak and spalted maple:














































Each of the items was inspired by a past swap that Jeff was unable to participate in. The marking gauge is part of the marking/layout tool swap, the mallet is part of the mallet swap and the artwork is part of the artwork swap. Way cool, Jeff! Thanks for the beautiful items! I will cherish all of these items in my shop!


----------



## AgentTwitch

Allen, those are beautiful gouges. I am equally impressed by the handles. I like the style a lot!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very awesome Norm!!! Holy cow all of you and the curly maple. I don't see that around these parts much at all. The sign is fantastic, the marking gauge is simply gorgeous and the mallet is simple with an awesome shape. All I saw from Jeff was the mallet during progress pics and the rest of these items are even better than the amazing mallet. Glad you had an amazing swap Norm, your items are appreciated just as much as you appreciate those.


----------



## clieb91

Man I wander away for a few hours and I miss like 40 posts. Some awesome looking tools. That tool box looks great, far better than one of little plastic drawer things from HF.



> The only problem for me getting a lathe is space. I don t have the space for a full size lathe, but I m sure I could do some pretty cool things with a bench top version.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


I use a benchtop Midi lathe and you can do a lot of projects on them. Most will turn at least a 8-10" bowl or platter. Highly recommended, highly addictive as well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I should also throw out a special shout out to PoleVault for taking pics in the lighting he chose and at the angles he chose. I took a look at them again and the items he posted look way better then what I sent him.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Thank you, Dave. I appreciate it a lot! And another heartfelt thanks for running the swap. You did a great job moderating and keeping us on task. I am sure it was a bit like herding cats for a while 

WoodWorkJosh, I have a Rikon 70-220VSR 1 HP Variable Speed Midi Lathe and love it. 








I used to have a Jet full sized lathe but replaced it with this one after a shop fire. I do not miss the old lathe at all. The variable speed, indexing, and reversing feature make it a real winner for me. You can usually find brand new lathes on sale throughout the year. I saved $150 off the current price at Woodcraft with free shipping. Of course, you can save even more money buying used.


----------



## HokieKen

Man Jeff that's Awesome! That shop art was super cool and the mallet and marking gauge look like killer tools! That maple is gorgeous on that walnut.

Can y'all imagine the caliber of work Jeff will be making when he doesn't have to go to a day job anymore?!


----------



## bobasaurus

Jeff, that is a really nice set of tools. Love the wedged mallet.


----------



## PoleVault

> I should also throw out a special shout out to PoleVault for taking pics in the lighting he chose and at the angles he chose. I took a look at them again and the items he posted look way better then what I sent him.
> 
> - ki7hy


Well, I must admit, I did some light touch up work with photoshop… here's the unedited versions…


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> Thank you, Dave. I appreciate it a lot! And another heartfelt thanks for running the swap. You did a great job moderating and keeping us on task. I am sure it was a bit like herding cats for a while
> 
> WoodWorkJosh, I have a Rikon 70-220VSR 1 HP Variable Speed Midi Lathe and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a Jet full sized lathe but replaced it with this one after a shop fire. I do not miss the old lathe at all. The variable speed, indexing, and reversing feature make it a real winner for me. You can usually find brand new lathes on sale throughout the year. I saved $150 off the current price at Woodcraft with free shipping. Of course, you can save even more money buying used.
> 
> - AgentTwitch


Hey Norm, it's funny you would mention the Rikon because that is the exact model I was looking at getting. Glad to hear good things about it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I should also throw out a special shout out to PoleVault for taking pics in the lighting he chose and at the angles he chose. I took a look at them again and the items he posted look way better then what I sent him.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> Well, I must admit, I did some light touch up work with photoshop… here s the unedited versions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PoleVault


Now that stuff looks familiar.


----------



## Hammerthumb

> Wow that s a neat little plane. Are the sides laminated? What s the blade made from?
> 
> - bobasaurus


The blade is O1 steel from Brett from Nice Ash.

This type of plane is normally laminated as you can tell from the racing stripes. A lot of work goes into this type of plane vs a Krenov. I have made lots of this style plane, but don't think I have ever made one that is as tight as this one. I can set the wedge with fingertip pressure and take shavings.


----------



## Hammerthumb

By the way Allen, we need to talk about those chisels


----------



## bobasaurus

Nice to see Brett's blades still in use. Wish he would still make them. The 1/4" slabs of steel were sure nice.


----------



## Woodmaster1

AgentTwich I love Rikon lathe as well. I liked looking at all the pictures. I never thought of using a tubing cutter blade for a marking gauge, an idea worth copying. I regret not being a part of the swap.


----------



## HokieKen

The iron in the plane Mos sent me is from nice ash as well. It's really nice having the big fat chunk. Easy to hone on a hollow grind and back to work quick. Just feels solid too with no need for a cap iron.


----------



## Mosquito

I also prefer traditional style planes, I've made 2 laminated traditional style ones (one was 2 pieces, the other was 3). The Krenov style planes are MUCH easier to make, and honestly I think they're easier to set up/keep tuned up as well.

I did end up buying a new plane iron to make a smoother to match the 32" jointer I made in.. 2012? After making the plane for this swap, I got motivated to finally make myself a smoother


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Can't wait to see it Mos. I'm going to start on my first smoother this weekend hopefully. I grabbed some blades from Rhett, it will be a Krenov style.


----------



## jeffswildwood

And Jeff just got in from work. Norm, I am really glad you like the swap Items. The good thing about this swap was when I got your name and noticed I had enough time for "just one more item". Seeing your logo I just had to do it. I may have mistyped the material though, it's carved in wormy chestnut. I just finished scrolling for about an hour. Oh my what a beautiful set of swap items I have seen on here. I don't know where to start! Hand forged gouges, the Arizona screwdriver set, mallets of every shape and size, Norm's saw, super marking gauges and the planes, amazing. A beautiful veneer hammer. I can't forget that super cool tool chest either, awesome. The creativity was off the charts on this swap. I have been at work all day just waiting to see these beautiful tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Educate me bit o plane geeks. I thought traditional was from a single block and Krenovs were laminated. Is there more to it?


----------



## HokieKen

Still 4 to be revealed. We know we won't see Mark's for a few days so we should see 3 more any time now.


----------



## Mosquito

Yes, in the true sense of the word a "Traditional" wooden plane would be one solid block of wood. Though a Traditional style plane now mostly refers to the abutments rather than a pin for holding the wedge. The Krenov style plane is more a reference to the 3 piece laminated with a center pin for the wedge. Typically Krenov style planes don't have a wear either.

The one I made was a solid block of wood until I resawed it into 3 pieces  I also made it with a wear so it'll keep a tighter mouth longer, my biggest gripe about the typical Krenov plane.

Every other reason for my preference towards a "traditional style" wooden plane is aesthetic


----------



## HokieKen

Very helpful, thanks Mos! Now, what's a "wear"?


----------



## bobasaurus

Finally home from work, I took some better photos of the beautiful tool box and birdcage awl that bondo so kindly sent my way.

Nice dovetailed sides:










Lots of drawers:



















Ship-lapped back:










Sitting comfortably on my tool dresser (converted from a much more mundane clothes dresser):










And the sweet birdcage awl:










Mystery inlay on the end (maybe tanga nut?):


----------



## JayT

Mallets and Chisels and Planes, oh my!

Sorry for the delay, I was out of town for work all day, got home and immediately had to run to praise band practice, so am just now getting to sit down and catch up. Skimmed the reveal posts and dang! Lots of great work being shipped around the country and some really unique ideas.

Here is what was in the (very full) box I received from cleib91.










A sanding jackpot. Main item is a strip sander made of oak and something else. Chris is going to have to clue us in as to what wood the handle was made from. I've had quite a few times a strip sander like this would have come in handy, so it will be sure to get frequent use.

Next are three hand sanding blocks made of sapele, purple heart and ambrosia maple. Had to get those out to the shop before my wife claimed the purple heart for home decor. Chris also threw in some really good quality Norton sandpaper in assorted grits, some pre-cut for the strip sander and additional pieces to be cut for whatever is needed.

Finally, he added two bonus games. One is a peg jumping game and the other is 9 Nails. He had checked my favorites and noticed I had saved a 9 nails, intending to build one sometime in the future. Of course, that sometime never came and now I don't have to build it.

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## HokieKen

That's is a seriously unique theme Chris. Sanding stuff is a very cool and useful package. I'm not sure I could bring myself to actually use those blocks though, they are gorgeous! Betcha that strip sander will be handy on the lathe. Cool bonus gifts too. Well done Chris and nice get JT.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

These last two projects had me floored when I saw the progress pics. Genius and different swap ideas. I was looking forward to seeing the results. EXCELLENT!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny, Krenov is something I can build, traditional is something a woodworker can build.


----------



## HokieKen

And they're both something I can get in a swap 

So mine is a Krenov since it's pinned, right? That's the one I like )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The pin means Krenov, the wedge with a slot means traditional.


----------



## bondogaposis

Mystery inlay on the end (maybe tanga nut?):

Yup, that is tagua nut. I'm glad I got your name Allen because I am still enjoying that plane you sent me in the plane swap.


----------



## RichCMD

Just got home from my woodturning class and caught up on all the posts. There's been some beautiful stuff moving around in packages lately as a result of this swap.

As far as the lathe goes, if you've never tried it, you should. It is a great way to escape stress. I just love to watch wood be turned, whether I'm doing or watching someone else do it. You can watch a hunk of wood morph into something beautiful and useful right before your eyes.

BTW, I own a midi lathe and have been able to do a lot with it. Still, I am dreaming of the day when I can upgrade to a full size.


----------



## bobasaurus

I didn't get the name quite right, but I was close  . It looks really nice, thanks a lot.



> Mystery inlay on the end (maybe tanga nut?):
> 
> Yup, that is tagua nut. I m glad I got your name Allen because I am still enjoying that plane you sent me in the plane swap.
> 
> - bondogaposis


----------



## Mosquito

> Very helpful, thanks Mos! Now, what s a "wear"?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes, the one you got would be considered Krenov style, though with a lot more shape than most Krenov style planes tend to have, and with a wear, so maybe not? Maybe it's just a laminated plane? I don't know where the "line" is drawn on that lol

The wear is the front part of the mouth of the plane, that that slops back rather than forward.


----------



## Mosquito

These are the items I received from sherm54, a pair of wooden bar clamps and a set of picture frame clamps. I do not have any wooden bar clamps, nor do I have any good way of clamping frame sup, so this is sweet! I've been doing more mitered corners so these should see some use soon!


----------



## bobasaurus

Never seen wooden bar clamps, awesome.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

See, I only knew about the picture frame clamps and thought that was awesome. These bar clamps are insane. Very cool!!

Mos, I don't think laminated has anything to do with it. I do however think of a traditional plane as one that is mortised without laminating but that's getting technical. The wear might be an indicator but I always thought the pin was the tell all. Personally I like any homemade plane and I do give extra props to the non laminated ones but Mark seems to laminate wether traditional or not and his are super cool. I will do Krenov because that's the blade setup I have and it's easy for my needs and I kind of like them a little better. It's all personal at this point. IMO


----------



## KelleyCrafts

See Kenny, your swap partner was so embarrassed for you about the T-track, he hasn't posted.


----------



## woodcox

Will there be a link in the OP to find our tagged project posts?

Great show today!


----------



## Iguana

Gee, spend a day driving through 400 miles of snowstorm and miss 200 posts! There's some really good projects posted here, congrats on the results of all the hard work.

Let me chime in on the plane construction method…

A traditional plane would be one that was mortised out of a single block of wood. And there would be purists who say that it had to be shaped in a particular way to qualify. So as to distinguish the English plane from the Welsh plane.  And that sort of thing. And you dare not put a French embellishment on a Scottish plane; the French would be after your head and the Scots after something a bit lower.

The Krenovian plane - or one built like Krenov described - would be to take a block of wood, cut the shoulders from the sides and the mouth from the middle. Make the crosspin and then glue everything back together, capturing the crosspin.

I think we simplify that to traditional = mortised, Krenov = laminated. But unless you really are making a pure replica of a traditional plane - where even the selection and seasoning of the wood are important - does it matter what the label is?

Around here, all I can get is 4/4 and 8/4 lumber. Other than 12/4 poplar, and no one ever tried to make a plane from poplar. Never, ever. So even if I wanted to make a plane in the traditional style, I need to start off with a laminated block. The English, Welsh and Scottish purists would all have heart attacks while the French purists would fart in my general direction.

So, while I'm laminating, may as well as some visual interest. Hence the stripes on this one.

I'm drawn to using jatoba on wooden planes. With Ipe soles. I like the hardness and natural oiliness of the ipe as sole - long lasting and self lubricating, what's not to like? And the hardness and density of the jatoba add strength and weight to wood construction, particularly handy for a smaller plane.

I've made a bunch of almost-Krenovian planes (almost - I use a 2-piece removable crosspin approach) but there are two things that bothered me. First, the crosspin take up space in the mouth. It can make clearing shavings a chore and it requires making the mouth larger than is optimal. And second, the large mouth means weaker cheeks - which you further weaken by drilling holes in.

I tried making a traditional-ish plane from Jatoba. It laughed at me. If any of you have tried to use hand tools on Jatoba, you've been there. That plane made nice firewood. Nice, satisfying firewood.

My only criteria for a successful plane is - does it function well? That is, it is ergonomic to use and does it make good, controllable shavings. Look is secondary, but no harm if it works well and is pleasing to my eye.

This plane is Krenov-ish in that I went down the cheeks + middle laminated road. If you look closely enough, you can see the glue lines. But I gave this one a decent-sized wear. Then I (gasp) cheated by gluing in the abutments after the fact. Again, glue lines tell the story. It is surprisingly easy to get a perfect fit on the wedge that way. A bit of chisel and float work later to shape the abutments, and everybody gets confused 

Not the first time I've made a plane this way, and won't be the last. No purity here…


----------



## HokieKen

Wow those clamps are awesome Mos! Great show Sherm. Definitely another swap first.



> See Kenny, your swap partner was so embarrassed for you about the T-track, he hasn t posted.
> 
> - ki7hy


 He just figures we all know what t-track looks like.

I am chomping at the bit to see what JayT made too. Who's got that goodness?


----------



## donwilwol

You guys hit this out of the park!


----------



## JayT

> I am chomping at the bit to see what JayT made too. Who s got that goodness?
> 
> - HokieKen


You can probably guess by going through all the posts, but I'll just let the cat out of the bag. My participation was a decoy to throw everyone else off, I didn't make anything. ;-)

Actually, you could figure it out. By my count, only two participants have yet to reveal what they received and one of them has your project, unless I missed a post on the thread. Let us know when you've solved the mystery.


----------



## HokieKen

Duh, I miscounted the reveals so far. I thought there were still 3 to go.

I figured it out, JayT *definitely* has my name. Mos' plane was an AWESOME decoy though!


----------



## JayT

Yep, you got it. Now you have to send Mos's plane to me, cuz you can't keep two projects.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Woke up to find more tool eye candy! JayT that sanding set made by Cleibe91 is sweet! I have been using those 3M blocks for years and that would definitely make the sanding more enjoyable. I may have to look up how to make these. The one with the handle I have never seen before, but can see a thousand time where I could have used it.

Mos those clamps Sherm54 made are really handy to have. I made the picture frame clamp years ago, (not nearly that nice) and use it a lot. Those bar clamps are off the charts. Do I see figured maple and walnut? Beautiful and strong! I would have the wax paper handy to not let a drop of glue hit it.

I too am waiting to see what Ken made. From his teaser pic (I think) I definitely know what it is. Again, if it's what I think it is it's going to be awesome. Most high tech, fancy T-track ever!


----------



## Mosquito

Yes, curly maple and I believe it is walnut. The figure on the bar clamps is awesome, I'll have to try to get a better picture once I get home from work today

*Mark*, for what it's worth I completely agree with your assessment. I have yet to make a purely traditional, dug out from a single solid piece plane. I've found the 3 piece laminated plane with abutments to be my favorite so far. The one I made for the first plane swap was done that way. The first one I made was 2 piece laminated (cut the bed, mouth, and abutments on each before gluing them up. That was more trouble than it was worth in my opinion. The 3-piece, where the center is the majority of the bed and mouth, and the 2 laminated sides are only slightly carved in to make rest of the mouth and the abutments worked much better for me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Not that my opinion reflects any sort of real skill or attention from purists but I agree with you Mos and Mark and ultimately a plane is supposed to dimension, smooth, etc. if the plane you or anyone builds does the job it's supposed to then that's as good as anything. In this day in age to find people working wood instead of buying something at IKEA is already awesome, then throw in using hand tools and that's awesomer, then throw in shop made wooden hand planes of any type and that's awesomerer.

I'm just glad there's enough of us to make a great forum with great conversations about this kind of thing.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

And Mos. Please take a pic of the clamps up close and maybe how that picture frame clamp works. I might do one of those for mitered corners for small boxes. Looks insanely handy.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

So when's the next swap….. LOL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

There it is!!! Josh volunteered to run the next swap!!!


----------



## waho6o9

You're a good man Josh, thanks for taking the reigns.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol… I don't really know where I would start with running one of these, but I would give it a try if no one else is willing to do it. I think we will give it some time before we jump into anything else right now… lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

And the mood changes rapidly.

Honestly folks I don't mind doing it again if nobody else wants to but am happy to pass it on as well. I think the surprise theme is cool because everyone made what they wanted to make. Almost everyone got some mallet practice in too it seems like.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I really liked the surprise also. It was fun. You're only limited by your imagination. Honestly I don't mind trying to run it either. We will just need to get a sense of when everyone will be ready to start the next one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, those clamps do work very well. There are videos on how to make them. I made the larger version for frames but they can be modified for any size application. Even small boxes!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome Josh. You are now officially in charge for the next one.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Lol, okay sounds good


----------



## bobasaurus

Mark, I use a lot of Jatoba and it would be a huge chore to chop out mortises in. It's just so dense and tends to crack/splinter/blowout. I tried to carve it once, that was a mistake… also made some firewood there. It does plane decently with a really sharp iron, though it's a bit abrasive on the edge. All the wood bodied planes I've made have Jatoba soles.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll look them up Jeff. They look simple enough but my little brain isn't registering how they get used exactly but the pics Mos posted are all I've ever seen except the stack of pieces in the progress pic portion. I'll definitely look them up. Thank you sir.

Only two shifts left if I remember right yeah?


----------



## clieb91

JayT Glad you will be able to put the strip sander and blocks to good use. The blocks are loosely based on a design by our own LumberJock Karson  The strip sander came from an idea on Youtube. In all honestly I can not remember what I made the handle out of.

Allen, Thanks for those additional pics. Man that wood on the box is nice, very cool Bondo.

Those Picture frame clamps looks super useful.

Can't wait to see the few things that are remaining.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking for myself, I may have to sit the next one out altogether. I have a workbench underway, my FIL wants to do some remodeling in his house and there is just too much real life going on right now. We'll see what the theme is and when it launches. I hate to miss out 'cause they're so much dang fun but, if they become stressful, they won't be so much fun anymore.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

When it's time Josh, Kenny or I can set you up with the stuff I was given to help you run it. There's a spreadsheet that makes everything random so nobody can get angry. Lol

It's not hard, just keep track of everything and you'll be fine. I only had to threaten three people with their lives which out of 21 wasn't bad.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Speaking for myself, I may have to sit the next one out altogether. I have a workbench underway, my FIL wants to do some remodeling in his house and there is just too much real life going on right now. We ll see what the theme is and when it launches. I hate to miss out cause they re so much dang fun but, if they become stressful, they won t be so much fun anymore.
> 
> - HokieKen


You can sit out of the next one just like you said you were sitting out of this one.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

That sounds great Dave, thanks. I'm sure if I run into any problems I can reach out to you veteran swap runners?


----------



## JayT

I'm probably out of the next one, at least, as well. Got several projects that need my attention, including one inspired by what I made for this swap, and the living room is due to be redone. We've been trying to remodel one room per year until the house is up to snuff and have four rooms left. Skipped last year for several reasons, so need to get one done this year.

That's OK, there will be people that couldn't participate in this swap that will want to do the next one. Might give it a month or so for this one to die down and then start working on a new one.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Ken I think you will be alright, I'm pretty sure we will put a little time between this swap and the next so that people can get caught up on "real life" projects.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree maybe next month you can start the theme poll and then start the swap end of march or something. Play it by ear.


----------



## HokieKen

Kinda depends on the theme too I guess. If we did something that doesn't require as much time, like a mallet swap, I could squeeze it in an hour here and there no problem. Something like this "Surprise" business took more time than I could allocate for another one in the near future though.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yeah, I think I'll give it at least a month and then do the poll for the theme.


----------



## HokieKen

Of course, Jeff is retiring, I guess I could just have him make my entry too. He's got nothing but time ;-) Does better work than me too!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You spent time on sending a piece of T-track? I'm calling BS on this one. ;P

Yep, the theme will be what matters and now it's all in Josh's hands. I now know what Obama feels like. It's got to be the same right?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

> You spent time on sending a piece of T-track? I m calling BS on this one. ;P
> 
> Yep, the theme will be what matters and now it s all in Josh s hands. I now know what Obama feels like. It s got to be the same right?
> 
> - ki7hy


LOL


----------



## HokieKen

> You spent time on sending a piece of T-track? I m calling BS on this one. ;P
> 
> - ki7hy


Do you have any idea how long it takes to shop for T-track online and have it drop-shipped to someone else's house? No sir, I ain't makin' that kind of commitment again!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Drop shipped?? You really went the extra mile.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. He still hasn't sent me the money for it either.


----------



## JayT

So we are waiting to see drop shipped T-track and a paperweight? Might as well stop checking the thread.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I may have shipped a couple of bonus items to go with the track.


----------



## JayT

Shop rags? A sock? Plastic bags?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I would be more then glad to do your entry, catch is I get to use your shop! It's only @ two hours away. . As for my work being better, ah, I don't think so. But I do look forward to having full run of your shop, you don't mind cleaning up after me do you??


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, we haven't heard from Brian. Kenny, you didn't put explosives in your box did you?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny come clean my shop. It's never been this dirty. I have way too many things going on. On a side note I'm almost done with my planer sleds. Should finish them tomorrow morning. Maybe after work tonight but we'll see. Two sleds, 13 total supports. Very repetitive.


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, to kill time while we wait for a T-track delivery I have a question for my fellow wood workers and swappers. I will get a nice chunk of change for selling back sick, comp and annual time when I retire and want to buy a new toy. What would go best. I have a small table saw, new chop/sliding miter saw, sears band saw, multiple hand sanders, kreg jigs, a router and table bought in 1985. Of coarse I have hand tools chisles and saws and a block plane. My choices? A good drill press, midi lathe, spindle sander, or spring for a dewalt planer. Your thoughts?


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah, we haven t heard from Brian. Kenny, you didn t put explosives in your box did you?
> 
> - ki7hy


Nope just baby chickens and sharpened T-track. He did post to confirm receipt but I don't think he's been back since. He probably didn't know we bumped the release date up a day. As, I understand it, there are some people who have better things to do than set around looking at this thread. Maybe Brian's one of them?

I was wondering if you'd finished your sleds. Pics when you get done or it didn't happen!


----------



## sherm54

> OK, to kill time while we wait for a T-track delivery I have a question for my fellow wood workers and swappers. I will get a nice chunk of change for selling back sick, comp and annual time when I retire and want to buy a new toy. What would go best. I have a small table saw, new chop/sliding miter saw, sears band saw, multiple hand sanders, kreg jigs, a router and table bought in 1985. Of coarse I have hand tools chisles and saws and a block plane. My choices? A good drill press, midi lathe, spindle sander, or spring for a dewalt planer. Your thoughts?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


If you don't have a good drill press, I would go that route. When I bought my first one I got it on a really good deal, so it was more filling a want then a need. But, after having it for awhile, I really couldn't believe how much I used it!


----------



## kelvancra

I know for a fact those frame clamps work well. In fact, over thirty years ago, I had to make a frame clamp like that, but which sat on its own legs and was built to handle a mirror frame for a four foot by eight foot mirror. The mitered joints matched as well as any good joint, thanks to that the frame pulled in all four corners evenly and at the same time.

(I still have two of the small commercial ones)



> Dave, those clamps do work very well. There are videos on how to make them. I made the larger version for frames but they can be modified for any size application. Even small boxes!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They aren't anything special Kenny but they will be handy for sure they are big, well one is, 8' x 19 3/4". Hoping to also thickness my kitchen table top this weekend as well.

Jeff, in your day to day woodworking what have you said to your self "if I had---this would be easier" the most?

Personally if you don't have a planer or drill press then I don't know how you do it. I love hand tools but with my time I can't use them on everything. I have to speed things up with machines. I always have 1 hand tool only project going though at my bench. It's usually something special for the wife or a gift for family that's meant to be special. Right now, it'll be a jewelry cabinet for my spoiled wife. I have to finish my dining table first though or she won't be spoiled anymore she says. 

Of course, you'll have plenty of time for hand tools now won't you. So maybe a fleet of LV or LN?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Jeff I probably would go with the planer if you don't have one. They are great to have around. But you can't really go wrong with any of those. Personally I would look into some high end hand tools being that I'm more of a hand tool woodworker.


----------



## sherm54

> And Mos. Please take a pic of the clamps up close and maybe how that picture frame clamp works. I might do one of those for mitered corners for small boxes. Looks insanely handy.
> 
> - ki7hy


I could probably help with that part…


----------



## HokieKen

For me Jeff, getting my lunchbox planer and building a sled like Dave's working on now was a total game-changer. It allows you to work from completely rough stock.

Now, a lathe on the other hand also opens up a whole new world. It's limited in it's uses but it's soooo fun and really awesome for tool-making. Which, FYI, there's one of these about 2 hours up the road that's yours for just a few $ and the cost of gas to come get it if ya want it:


----------



## kelvancra

That's a tough one. I use my drill press several times every week. I consider it a must in the shop. That said, if you're inclined to buy things you must have, put that one off until you realize you must have it and buy something worth its weight, but which you would be less inclined to buy.

The lathe is fun and opened doors, but I consider it far less necessary than my planer [or jointer]. Too, it WILL cost you more than you think (as much as one of those other tools, now or later). It's just another form of woodworkers heroine, but it's more of a mental high than a physical one.

I would replace my spindle sander in a heart beat. I only use it once a week. Sometimes I'll go a few weeks without using. However, when I do use it, it saves me hours and hours of work.

So, there you have it - a jointer. I mean a planer. That and a sled to let it pass as a complicated jointer.



> My choices? A good drill press, midi lathe, spindle sander, or spring for a dewalt planer. Your thoughts?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## JayT

> OK, to kill time while we wait for a T-track delivery I have a question for my fellow wood workers and swappers. I will get a nice chunk of change for selling back sick, comp and annual time when I retire and want to buy a new toy. What would go best. I have a small table saw, new chop/sliding miter saw, sears band saw, multiple hand sanders, kreg jigs, a router and table bought in 1985. Of coarse I have hand tools chisles and saws and a block plane. My choices? A good drill press, midi lathe, spindle sander, or spring for a dewalt planer. Your thoughts?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Depends on what you want to do. If you plan on really getting into turning, then a planer may not be necessary. If you are going to do furniture, it is, IMHO.

sherm, I was trying to figure out how the frame clamps worked, too. Now that you show the pic, I feel pretty dumb, but that is a great set-up and solution for any kind of mitered corner.


----------



## sherm54

> Kenny come clean my shop. It s never been this dirty. I have way too many things going on. On a side note I m almost done with my planer sleds. Should finish them tomorrow morning. Maybe after work tonight but we ll see. Two sleds, 13 total supports. Very repetitive.
> 
> - ki7hy


I hope you will be posting some pics to you projects page when they are finished…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> And Mos. Please take a pic of the clamps up close and maybe how that picture frame clamp works. I might do one of those for mitered corners for small boxes. Looks insanely handy.
> 
> - ki7hy
> 
> I could probably help with that part…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sherm54


Thanks Sherm. I didn't think about the clamp in the middle. I know there had to be another piece. I'm going to build some of those clamps too. They are awesome looking.


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, I would be more then glad to do your entry, catch is I get to use your shop! It s only @ two hours away. . As for my work being better, ah, I don t think so. But I do look forward to having full run of your shop, you don t mind cleaning up after me do you??
> 
> - jeffswildwood


My shop is your shop brother. Better bring the wife for the clean up though and steaks for the grill after I get off )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I had the Makita 2030 planer jointer combo and it was awesome. Just not wide enough for a lot of the stock I deal with. So I lost my jointer in the sale when I picked up the 20" powermatic. Now I'm happy because these sleds give me essentially a 20" jointer to go with it. Then a separate sled for the tablesaw for edge jointing which I use to cut off the live edges on my stuff anyway. So overall, a jointer would be great but those baby's take space. Lots of it. I haven't used my sleds yet obviously but they should be very quick to setup and use with no glue or wedges.


----------



## HokieKen

I think you'll find the sleds are sufficient for stock >3/4" Thinner stuff seems to come out bowed no matter how many supports you have since you can't get it supported across the full width. Of course, that's what handplanes are for.

If you really wanna save some space, I'll swap you my Delta lunchbox for your PM. Just ship it on over and I'll ship mine back.


----------



## HokieKen

This is my sled that Dave's shamelessly ripping off for those of you who don't know what he's talking about:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I mill everything to 8/4 Kenny then resaw when needed on the band saw. Of course there are special circumstances but mainly 8/4.

That is really close to what I'm building. I chose to do a torsion box like the FWW one and the graphic you sent Kenny. Main reason is for weight. An 8' sled 20" wide would weigh essentially a full sheet of 3/4" and that's just a bit much when you add an 8/4 slab 12-14" or more wide and 7' long to the top. It's already going to be a struggle but I won't use the 8' sled as often as the 3' one I built.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I am really thinking of the planer, for the reason stated, can work with rough stock right from the sawmill. The lathe to me would be really the new toy, but fun! Both would open up a new door for my work. I do have a fear (respect) of the lathe. I survived kickbacks on the table saw but a turning stock getting airborne, that concerns me.


> Ken, I would be more then glad to do your entry, catch is I get to use your shop! It s only @ two hours away. . As for my work being better, ah, I don t think so. But I do look forward to having full run of your shop, you don t mind cleaning up after me do you??
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> My shop is your shop brother. Better bring the wife for the clean up though and steaks for the grill after I get off )
> 
> - HokieKen


I better bring extra steaks after the look my Wife just gave me! "I have to clean the shop"? (


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now if I have to post it in projects for Sherm I might have to figure out how to make it look pretty. Or at least not as bad. Lol


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, do you have that lathe or is it a craigslist item.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. Tell her that's only if you don't so she doesn't blame me!


----------



## HokieKen

> Ken, do you have that lathe or is it a craigslist item.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I have it. I got a new one for Christmas. I had thought I'd build a mandrel and use that one just for polishing and stropping but, I've decided my grinders are all I need for that and I don't want that one taking up space. It's a great little lathe. I was gonna put it on craigslist but haven't gotten around to it. If you want it though, I'm in no hurry to get rid of it so I'll hang onto it until you want to come after it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Jeff, don't be afraid of the lathe. Just be smart like with any tool. I've had bowls fall off twice because I'm an idiot not because of any other reason. The thing is speed. When they did fall they didn't fly up and try to kill me. I wasn't spinning fast enough for that. Use judgement and learn what you're doing. I obviously still am. Lol

The tablesaw is spooky. I got lazy last weekend and didn't put the splitter back in on my tablesaw between to non through cuts and pow. Massive bruise on my belly. I'm an idiot. After my wife yelled at me for a bit she noticed it's shaped like a heart so I just told her it was intentional and happy Valentine's Day. My saw has some serious power, I was lucky that was my lesson and not something worse. You better believe I won't be lazy ever again. I was working on the damn sleds when it happened.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Sherm, I would have had to either find a frame or make one quick so I could take a picture of it lol


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, TS has given me stitches and left me with one thumb with a numb tip. I've had several catches and one piece blow up on me on the lathe. Never anything scary or painful though. Not a whole lot of danger unless you're working with really large pieces or at really high speeds. Definitely gotta respect it but don't really have to be scared of it. I will say that safety glasses or a face shield is a good idea.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Super Ken. I will have to give that some thought! I won't get settlement until mid March though, that will give us time to work up a something. PM's to follow soon!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I agree knowledge replaces fear. I had some really scary moments when I first got my TS. Mostly after I thought I was getting good at it. Cutting a lid off of a box it fell and I tried to catch it. I felt the wind from the blade on my fingers. Years ago I worked in a wood shop making preschool puzzles and building blocks. I split the tip of my middle finger with a band saw. Instant respect!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah my old contractor saw I could put 8/4 Arizona wood through it and if I went too fast the blade would stop. This new to me saw doesn't stop for anything.


----------



## sherm54

> Yep, TS has given me stitches and left me with one thumb with a numb tip. I ve had several catches and one piece blow up on me on the lathe. Never anything scary or painful though. Not a whole lot of danger unless you re working with really large pieces or at really high speeds. Definitely gotta respect it but don t really have to be scared of it. I will say that safety glasses or a face shield is a good idea.
> 
> - HokieKen


In case you didn't notice it, I would like to direct your attention back to my photo of me holding the gouge and point out the thumb that is now slightly shorter then the other. THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DON'T RESPECT THE TS!!! The bright side is, once the shop is fully operational again, the wife has approved the purchase of a SawStop!


----------



## HokieKen

Hell Sherm, I'd probably trim my thumb for a Sawstop too!


----------



## kelvancra

Keep in mind, I've only been running a lathe for less than a year. Still, I have emptied my thirty gallon drum of turning shavings about ten times.

All I do is spindle work. Maybe I'll chase a bowl one of these days, but a person could spend a life time doing spindle work. For example, I see a lot of door stops, but none like mine. The closest I see are turnings that, when complete, are cut on a diagonal. Mine are done on 2×6's or 2×8's by mounting the boards at an extreme angle, turning the handle, then cutting the stop.

Even doing things like this, I've only had a couple things leave the lathe and those were unremarkable. So to it was when a cracked piece of wood gave way. The excitement was far less than it would be were I turning bowls. As such, consider getting comfortable with the tools and equipment doing simple spindle work, then jump to bowls, if you're inclined.


----------



## bobasaurus

I've done a lot of turning but still suck at it. I seem to blow up half the bowls I attempt, deep hollowing is tricky. I'm so nervous about getting gouge catches that bowl turning isn't as fun for me as spindle.


----------



## PoleVault

Man, these are some awesome projects! I'm truly inspired to step up my game and get some real stuff put together… and my Swap Project post is completed!


----------



## jbee

I am still waiting to see the T-track Kenny sent. Also want to know what kind of finish he used on it.


----------



## Ripthorn

Sorry I'm so late gents, I was out of town on business this week. I got a really cool T track system from Hokie Ken. It functions as a panel gauge, trammel, compass, etc. He laser engraved my initials with two guitars on the knobs. There was obviously a lot of work put in on this. I've been thinking for a long time that I need a panel gauge and now I don't have to make one! Thanks Kenny!


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, that's really nice. I thought all the t-track stuff was just a joke, but now I'm beholding a beauty of a tool actually made with it. What are the pointy metal pieces on the left for?


----------



## jbee

Well that is impressive T-track. Looks like Kenny really put some thought into the system.
Cool design.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Very neat tool set!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I knew I could joke about the T-track because nobody would believe it!!!

Brian that's a handy set for sure. I'm curious about the metal stuff too. Story stick??


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Beautifully done Kenny! I would love a set like that for sure.


----------



## Ripthorn

The aluminum pieces are caliper heads, so that you can measure the inside/outside of something and directly set the table saw to cut the same width.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a few more shots to show all the functions. Hope it's actually useful Brian!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's beautifully done Kenny. Seriously. Great job on everything. The brass was a. I've touch and well turned. The laminations are great. Functionality included. Good one buddy!


----------



## waho6o9

Well played on the joke side and a wonderful functioning shop addition, outstanding work Kenny!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken that is amazing! Rip really got lucky on this one. I have to add one thing. When I said I figured out what you made by your teaser, I was correct, just more then i imagined! And I am amazed! Super build buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks guys. The calipers are a little sloppy to be precise but I ran out of time so couldn't improve them. The story stick tabs may be good for some things like cabinets but I was really happy with how the trammels and panel gauge worked out. I'll definitely be making another for those 2 purposes since I don't have either.



> That s beautifully done Kenny. Seriously. Great job on everything. The brass was a. I ve touch and well turned. The laminations are great. Functionality included. Good one buddy!
> 
> - ki7hy


The brass is some lamp finials that "spoke" to me at the hardware store when I was looking for thumb nuts. Just epoxied 'em on . Actually didn't turn anything except the purpleheart for the thumb nuts and the cocobolo for the fence nut.



> Ken that is amazing! Rip really got lucky on this one. I have to add one thing. When I said I figured out what you made by your teaser, I was correct, just more then i imagined! And I am amazed! Super build buddy.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Well I'm impressed Jeff! I wouldn't have thought anyone would have gotten a caliper from that teaser. Guess you're smarter than the average bear ;-))

Now hurry up and get home Mark! I'm dying to see what JayT made!!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Really nicely done Kenny, that is some superb craftsmanship.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have a name for it now Ken, woodworkers mega multi tool. You better patent this before Starrett sees it. And then there was one more to be revealed. Can't wait!


----------



## JayT

Nice job, Kenny. Traditional tools in a non-traditional way. Way to think outside the box.



> Now hurry up and get home Mark! I m dying to see what JayT made!!
> 
> - HokieKen


Patience, man. Those mail carrying sled dogs need a break every now and then.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

For Sherm and Kenny. I might not get to use these until tomorrow hopefully. I might do a project post or something if I remember.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks good Dave. And big… real big.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

They aren't the prettiest but they should work. I spent the rest of the day cleaning the shop. I couldn't take it anymore. That's why I didn't take pics in the shop. Nowhere to put that thing flat AND I was embarrassed to have the shop show anyway. Lol way to many projects going. Glad this swap is done and these sleds are ready. Was going to work on a plane on the side this weekend but forget it. I'll do it soon. Need to concentrate on finishing my dining table. Plus my wife has 18 dudes from her church coming over Friday for a small lathe demo and I need to prep some stuff for them to all spindle turn something to take home. I'll work on that tomorrow. It never ends.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave they look good. Don't worry about "sawdust in the shop", I had a friend come over to preview a project I was making for him and I apologized for the mess. He said don't worry about it, that just shows the shop is being used. I would love to be in that "turning class/demo" you are doing Fri. You really do stay busy in your shop.


----------



## HokieKen

18 newbies using your lathe and tools? You're a far nicer fellow than I Dave! ;-P. Nah, jk that's super cool to introduce some guys to such a cool hobby! Whatcha gonna have 'em make?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah Jeff, my wife is a crazy Morman so she has 7 siblings and between gifts for the 30 or so regular family that's around all the time and the handful of commissioned pieces I do I stay crazy busy. I'm in the shop almost everyday. The weekends I'm in there usually 6-12 hours each day. Plus I do have a regular job.

Kenny, I was told when the dude at the church asked me to do some kind of demo that there would be like 8 or 9 guys that usually sign up for this kind of thing. So I decided turning would be an easy enough demo and they could take something home. Now 18 have signed up so far. Mormon dudes are supposed to cary around an oil vial so they can do blessings with it. I've found some perfume vials that work well for this and have made many as gifts and sell a few here and there. Since so many signed up I will need to prep blanks and glue tubes and stuff ahead of time because it starts at 7 on Friday and I guess it can't go later than 11 which is longer than I thought it would go originally anyway. I have someone who is letting me use a second lathe so it shouldn't be too bad.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/58/2811/Artisan-Perfume-Holder-Kit


----------



## sherm54

Knowing you are from AZ (big hot spot for Mormon's outside of UT), and being a Mormon myself I kind of wondered when you said you were doing something for the men in your wife's church group if it was going to be a group of Mormons coming over… That definitively seemed like a Mormon-guy activity! 

That being said… Coming from a Mormon-guy perspective, that is an awesome idea. In fact… I just had a good idea for next years Christmas presents!!!


----------



## waho6o9

That's a great idea of making something to take home.

Should be a great time for all, good show buddy:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Definitely Sherm. I'm not a Mormon but have made tons of these. I linked the wrong one though. The ones I make don't have a spray nozzle it's like a dipper stick. I'll post a picture.

These are quick and easy, if I drill, glue, and barrel trim the blanks for them we should be able to get it done and they get to do the fun part.

Waho, I asked what they have done in the past and it's just been demos they didn't get to take anything home. Since I've made these before for family and have even sold a handful of them, I figured all these dudes would love this. Before I made them I heard complaints because Mormons didn't have options for oil vials. There was some stainless steel ones that would get ruined from the oil leaking I guess so hopefully this is a better option. The guys in the family seem to like them.


----------



## waho6o9

Yeah buddy


----------



## kelvancra

Just another shout out to and for Waho for the skews he sent. This simple door stop was, in part, made possible by the use of his skews ( door stop info posted at http://lumberjocks.com/projects/298570 ):


----------



## kelvancra

Those are really nice. My only concern would be if they came unscrewed while being worn, if one was filled with perfume or other aromatic. I say this based on experience from carrying a small silver container in my pocket for nitro pills, which comes open from time to time, no matter how much I try to tighten it.



> That s a great idea of making something to take home.
> 
> Should be a great time for all, good show buddy:
> 
> - waho6o9


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Most of them will carry in their pocket or key chain. Inside that is a glass vial that holds the oil/perfume so it won't spill out it will just come apart. I'll have to ask some of the family if they've had that issue.


----------



## waho6o9

That sure is a neat door stop there Kelly, I'm glad you find the lathe tools useful.

The chop sticks in the holder was for shipping purposes, so you can cut them out when and if you wish.


----------



## kelvancra

Thanks for the heads up



> The chop sticks in the holder was for shipping purposes, so you can cut them out when and if you wish.
> - waho6o9


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I just logged into here not from my phone. That's one heck of a door stop Kelly. Not sure how I missed it earlier. Way too fancy for these parts.


----------



## PoleVault

I'll have to check out those oil vials as well… I could use one myself and I know a lot of others in my family would love them!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well if I would have known PoleVault….


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dave, are we ok to start posting our sent swap items in the project page? Are we still waiting on the last project?


----------



## HokieKen

Should be good Jeff. Dave already posted his.


----------



## JayT

The usual courtesy is to allow the recipient to debut the item in the thread and the sender can post it as a project. As such, everyone else should feel free to do project posts and a few have. I'll wait until Mark has had a chance to open his box, look at the project and hopefully post a pic or two here.

If for no other reason than he takes better pics than I do, so I can steal them for the project post.


----------



## kelvancra

L-SQUARE STOP:

I designed and built my L-square stop about forty years ago, when I was unsatisfied with just cramming stair step layout stops on a square. This one allows me to, easily, push the stop against the edge of a piece of wood, plywood or whatever and slide it up and down for laying out nineties.

This L-square stop is a cut above mine, because it has an extra threaded hole to make official the fact it can be attached to either the short or long leg of the L-square.

The other significant improvement of this L-square stop over mine is, it was modified to allow it to be used as a depth gauge. Because of the length of the stop, it offers a full twelve inch reach (six inches each side of center) across, say, a bowl so I thought it might be handy for a turner, as well as the usual things you use a depth gauge for.

To use the stop as a depth gauge, merely remove the stop from the L-square. Then, remove the rod secured to the L-square with rare earth magnets and insert the rod in the center hole drilled ninety degrees to the center threaded hole. When positioned, lock it in place with the provided thumb screw.

Of course, when done using the stop as a depth gauge, re-attach the bar to the L-square using the rare earth magnets so it doesn't become part of another project.

My first regret, after I sent this, was I did not permanently mount the rare earth magnets in the stop by drilling three holes, sized for the magnets, in the stop, then epoxy the rare earth magnets into the holes for a permanent place to hold the depth rod.

My second regret was not double checking to make sure the stop could fit into a standard (3/4") wide miter slot, so the stop, when used in its depth gauge mode, could be used to set a table saw top to a blade and a fence to the miter slot.





































RULER MARKING GAUGES:

Nothing new and exciting here. I, frequently, use as many as three of these at a time, since many projects require me to repeat different measurements.

The gauge with the live material is sycamore. The round, live end insures you will be aware of which end you are working off of, when working near the middle of a ruler.

The square gauge relies on the flush cut dowel insert to give you a reference for which side you are working from when working near the middle of the ruler. I had to add it because I don't always pay attention to the ruler for other than a depth gauge and would have to check the setting again, reducing the efficiency of using it instead of another means of marking established points.

I only had one new ruler, figured everyone has an extra Try-square ruler floating about, so just mounted both on the same ruler. All of mine have a single stop for each ruler. Of course, there is no reason you couldn't work a ruler from both ends for many projects.

The live edge ruler stop is visible to the right of the copper clad mallet picture I posted.



















MALLETS:

The copper clad mallet is apple wood from a friend's orchard near my home. It's a prototype. I've never seen one before and I've never test driven one, so let me know how it goes.

The copper is over apple wood from one of the local apple orchards here in Eastern Washington. After I cut a kerf down the middle of the top, the copper had to be pounded on to the wood, which resulted into a very tight fit. Even more so after a wedge was pounded into the kerf. As such, the copper sleeve is well backed, and it acts like a huge ferule for the wood.

Pounding the copper onto the apple wood resulted in kind of a happy accident. After an hour or so of hammering around the top, the copper was folded over onto the top as much as 3/8" of an inch. I continued hammering to smooth the rounded over part over and, when done, it gave the top a bit more of a finished look. At least in my opinion.

The more traditional mallet is sycamore, which I acquired by way of a craigslist score. It's pretty tough stuff, so should give good service. The few I have floating around the shop seem to tolerate abuse well.



















SCOOP

Besides wanting to fill the swap box, the main reason I sent the scoop was to serve as a tickler for another approach to making scoops.

Just for information, some of the others I've made have a copper ferrell between the handle and the scoop back.

I just cut a round log, on end, out of apple or cherry, since there is an abundance here. Then I cut that in half. Once halved and with the log still on end, I just keep making smaller and smaller scoops from the logs.

I'm running a Carter Stabilizer bearing on my 14" band saw and highly recommend them for such work. They cut nice circles with 1/4" and smaller blades and produce straight cuts.

The scoop in the picture is just an example of what was sent. Some just have a screw holding the handle on, others are mortised and tenoned.

SCRAPER

I just tossed the plastic scraper in because it was something I needed, but seemed to never take time to make. Now, I keep several around. Because it's plastic, it's a whole lot easier on painted and other surfaces.

SANDING AID

I use these a lot for getting into tight spots, while sanding items on the lathe. I've found I can often avoid changing belts to drop the speed of my lathe, since these allow me to control movement of sandpaper on a turning, and to do so without cooking my fingers.

These allow me to move sandpaper over faster turning lath work to remove lines, polish an so on, where using my fingers would be impossible, due to heat. They are another of those "after you use it a bit, you'll find you needed one" things.

FINGER PUSH STICK

I use these on my band saw. I've come to use them so much around my [potential meat] saw for flicking small pieces out of the way, I use it, almost religiously, to guide stock when it's near the blade.

These are comfortable enough I have no trouble grabbing one to do intricate band saw work. Knicking it doesn't bother me in the slightest, because I can always grab another piece of scrap poplar, mahogany or whatever and make another, if I can't clean up the original.

If you make one and try it a bit, it's probable you'll be sold on them too.










The Whole Show:


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a very creative set of tools, Kelly. So the copper on that mallet is like a big thick pipe section wrapping around a wood tenon core?


----------



## kelvancra

That's exactly what it is, Allen. It's thick wall and fits the apple wood base very tightly, so should take some beating. Of course, as already discussed, the copper is going to dent over time, so the pretty shine will go, but, hey, it's a prototype. Rich is in charge of testing, so we'll see how it goes. Hopefully well, because I've made some small ones too and gave them to friends starting out in [fine] sawdust making.



> That s a very creative set of tools, Kelly. So the copper on that mallet is like a big thick pipe section wrapping around a wood tenon core?
> 
> - bobasaurus


----------



## HokieKen

My project is posted.



I also posted a project for the "companions" I made for the plane Mos' sent me.


----------



## jbee

Kelly,

Really appreciate the how's and why's of your swap items. I am new to woodworking, just waiting for a neighbor to have time to help lift my new bandsaw onto the stand. Guess I will be making a push stick or two.


----------



## bondogaposis

This was a great swap, all of the items were unique and fabulous. Thanks to Dave for hosting. Is there still one item that hasn't been shown?


----------



## JayT

Yes, Bondo. My item was shipped to Mark Kornell. It had a week's worth of jail time in customs so is a bit late getting to its new home. Hopefully the sled dogs will have it delivered soon.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

For the record JayT did ship on time. It just takes a bit.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mine is posted here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/298714#first-new


----------



## JayT

My biggest fear is still that with all the time that has passed, it will have been destroyed in transit. It was well packed, but most of us have seen what USPS can do to a package and if Customs opened the box, there's no guarantee it was repacked with the same care.

I'll just lose a little more hair each day until I know for sure, but there's not much left.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well I don't know how tracking is going but Mark should be back home tomorrow so we should find out soon?


----------



## jeffswildwood

By now if I was Jay, I would be all over tracking. Telling USPS I want a tracer! Hopefully it's in his mail box and when Mark gets home tomorrow the mystery will be over and we can see some more tool eye candy! I know it will be awesome.


----------



## JayT

Oh, I know where it's at. Just need Mark to get home.


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmm so that means I should have at least a few hours to shoot up to Canada and raid Mark's porch…

Never mind, can't get a dog sled reservation on short notice ;-p


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I have five cats we could substitute. Add a little cat nip and we could be there in no time!


----------



## HokieKen

Mark may already be home by now. Guess we'll just have to let him keep it Jeff ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm very excited to see Mark's received package. Hopefully he has time to close out this swap with some awesome pics of it.

On a side note. My thing with the church dudes on Friday has turned into 22 after last Sunday's church. I told them no more. I was originally told it would be 8 or 9. Will be making blanks this week and gluing tubes for them.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Dave. I'd offer to help you cut and prep your blanks but I don't guess I'd be much help over here in VA.


----------



## HokieKen

Just a reminder, the tag to use on your projects is



> When you post your projects, use the tag "Winter 2017 Tool Swap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.
> 
> - ki7hy


It has to be those words in that order (looking at you Dave and Sherm) or it won't show up when you search that tag.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Kenny. I'll find time this week. I offered local Arizona wood so I'll be cutting stuff I have. I'll get it done, I have to. Seeing as there are more Mormons on here than I would have thought I will get my wife to snap pics Friday and throw a post up about it. Maybe it'll encourage some people to get the community (Mormon or not) involved in some woodworking or something.

I added the correct tag. Geez the dudes who run these things are A-holes.


----------



## Ripthorn

Dave, I made one for my dad's vial this past Christmas using desert ironwood from AZ that was his dad's. Mine had no central tube, I simply turned the wood and bored it, did an inside thread on the main tube and outside thread on the cap. My first one exploded right near the very end, had to make it again. It didn't like having a thin wall, so I made the second one a little thicker. That desert ironwood is amazing stuff, but smells horrible!


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze guys, am I the only swap participant that's not a Mormon?! I'm feeling a little envious that I don't have a legit reason to make an oil vial. It sounds like a fun little project


----------



## sherm54

> It has to be those words in that order (looking at you Dave and Sherm) or it won t show up when you search that tag.
> 
> - HokieKen


Haha… I have never been very good a following directions… It has been corrected


----------



## JayT

> Geeze guys, am I the only swap participant that s not a Mormon?! I m feeling a little envious that I don t have a legit reason to make an oil vial. It sounds like a fun little project
> 
> - HokieKen


Well, Kenny, you could always make an oil vial, fill it with some camelia oil and carry it around to occasionally "annoint" your planes, if that would make you feel better.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, it's not as fancy as the old pill bottle I keep a 3-in-1 oil soaked sock in now but I'll give it some consideration.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Brian ironwood smells like cat piss. It really is nasty when worked but it's my favorite. It also is prone to breaking because it's so hard it's pretty brittle just like steel, the harder it is the more brittle it can be.

I do need to use the kits/tubes. I bought kits for all of them plus some spare tubes for when some of these guys ruin theirs. I'll have spare blanks ready to glue up. These guys have never turned anything. Who knows if they have ever even seen a lathe but I'll do my best to have them all get something nice to take home.

Kenny, although I've been asked to host this shin dig, I'm not a Mormon. My wife is and I'm supportive of her Mormon craziness (all you Mormons know 3 hours of church each week is crazy right, plus visits, etc.?) but I'm not a Mormon. So you aren't alone man. I don't own an oil vial, just 29 kits to make them. lol


----------



## kelvancra

I have some beautiful wood I was told is acacia. When I first played with it and it was still rough, it looked like cedar. However, it was far more beautiful when I got it down to fine. That said, running it through the table saw or on the big belts, it smelled like an old out house. It made me appreciate my sanding station.



> Brian ironwood smells like cat piss. It really is nasty when worked but it s my favorite. It also is prone to breaking because it s so hard it s pretty brittle just like steel, the harder it is the more brittle it can be.
> - ki7hy


----------



## sherm54

> all you Mormons know 3 hours of church each week is crazy right, plus visits, etc.?
> 
> - ki7hy


haha… yeah… there has been more then one church meeting that while my body was physically at church, my mind was back home in my shop…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've never had acacia smell bad. Acacia isn't nearly as hard as ironwood. I would put it in line with mesquite maybe. I'm sure some Jenka chart would some it up. Eucalyptus is really hard and brittle as well so I'm counting on some breaking but hopefully not.

At least you admit it Sherm. It seems the day of sabbath is so much work!! Visiting teaching, missionary visits, on and on. I do BBQ for my wife's ward missionaries once a month so that's my contribution.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok, enough with all this dumb "Dave's crazy busy this week" talk.

Mark, it's time!!! Save everyone from my banter and post the masterpiece (yep, more JayT pressure). I think he's just in his shop playing and not sharing the photos. I don't blame him.


----------



## AgentTwitch

I cant confirm that this image is legitimate, but rumors on some of the internet's less tasteful forums state that JayT invented a new woodworking tool that cuts as fast as a chain saw and light enough to hold in one hand. This image has not been verified:


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok, enough with all this dumb "Dave s crazy busy this week" talk.
> 
> - ki7hy


That was just you Dave. We were ignoring your whining.

But yes Mark, your Moderator has spoken, we wanna see that sweet stuff! You've got 60 minutes to post or we're sending the Mormon army after you!

Edit: And they're coming armed with those saws^. It'll be a very long and moderately uncomfortable assault.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I cant confirm that this image is legitimate, but rumors on some of the internet s less tasteful forums state that JayT invented a new woodworking tool that cuts as fast as a chain saw and light enough to hold in one hand. This image has not been verified:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AgentTwitch


I sit comparing that with the progress pic JayT sent and it's almost dead on. He did say the progress pic was the prototype. I think you nailed it Norm!!



> You ve got 60 minutes to post or we re sending the Mormon army after you!
> - HokieKen


Be careful what you say Kenny. I think they have one. I know they have tree ninjas. I have so many "being married to a Mormon" jokes it's crazy. My wife's family thinks they are hilarious. I should write a book or something.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> - AgentTwitch


Too cool, New from stihl, manual, air cooled, variable speed, chain saw! High gas mileage.


----------



## JayT

Dang it, you guys just spoiled the surprise. Now Mark is going to be disappointed when he opens the box.

Besides that was the prototype, the final version had a couple changes.


----------



## HokieKen

Needs more T-track JayT.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Never saw these before and had a super laugh. They are so cool! I may have to make one for my own "shop art".


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Shop art Jeff? Why waste it. That thing could take down a 200 foot walnut tree. Then it could mill it in to slabs so smooth your planer will be on craigslist before lunch time. Shop art….huh. <shakes_head> Two shifts left and the guy is getting too good for decent tools.


----------



## HokieKen

Chainsaw swap next?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's funny. It's on Josh now. Providing Mark's package is in good shape and other than Allen fixing Bondos small parts cabinet from shipping damage, this swap has been very successful. I'll Michael Jordan this and just quit while I'm at the top!


----------



## HokieKen

First of heard of the shipping damage. That's too bad, hopefully it didn't require much repair.

Josh… below are the results from the surveys I posted before the last 2 swaps. You can use these results or post another survey, or just make the them whatever the heck you want ;-P Dave has the spreadsheet I used so he or I either one can send you that if you want it. Just holler when you need help. Thanks for volunteering! I'll be sure to watch for a thread to pop up for the next swap.


----------



## bobasaurus

USPS had punched in the top of the package, making the drawers completely push out the nailed-in shiplapped back pieces, and one of the outer corners was dented. I was able to get the pieces nailed back in place, and the dent is minor, so all is well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm surprised small parts storage got so many votes due to shipping size. I don't remember seeing that on the surveys for some reason.

When you're ready Josh reach out. Plenty of help. Kenny assisted a lot with this one so reach my way if need be first so he can have the next one off completely. Because remember, he wasn't joining. Bahahahaha!


----------



## jeffswildwood

He's joining, sort of. I have to make his item but I get to use his shop. I gave up on talking my wife into cleaning up after me though.


----------



## HokieKen

Knives came in a pretty strong second in both polls. That being said, we didn't see anyone making them in the surprise swap so maybe it's not as popular anymore? Whatever is fine with me. Regardless of the theme, I'll design something AWESOME for Jeff to make for my recipient. Unless I get Dave, I know he wants a piece of T-track REAL bad. ;-p


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was expecting some knives too. I don't know how well I could forge my own so I was definitely hoping knives wouldn't be the topic but there are way to go about it without forging from scratch plus different types of knives too I suppose.

Incra T-track is all I use Kenny. Just built out a new edge jointing sled last weekend too I'm hoping is long enough for my 7 foot table top pieces. It's 5' long. We'll see this next weekend. 5' of Incra T-track in that project


----------



## jeffswildwood

There is no way I could forge my own blade as some on here can. I may be able to cut one from some metal stock such as a saw blade but there are many kits available where you can get a pre made blade and attach your own scales.


----------



## bobasaurus

Give it a try, Jeff… it's really fun. It doesn't take all that much equipment for knives, you can build a forge from a soup can and a cheap torch, and use a heavy chunk of anything steel as an anvil (railroad track, big hammer head, jackhammer bit, etc). Knives don't require much steel movement to set the bevel, so small scale forging will work fine.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ok, we are going to have to send some guys North to take action. Mark is just playing with his new toys in his shop without sharing. I would go up there to rough him up but native Arizonans freeze to death when they cross the northern border no matter if they are in a heated plane or not. Plus Mark has referenced he has big hands in a lot of his plane write ups and even though I'm not a small guy at all, why do I want to deal with that? So who's going? I'm taking volunteers.


----------



## waho6o9

I volunteer Kenny


----------



## JayT

You've got all the addresses, Dave. Who's closest?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got my five cats all hitched up and cat nip at the ready. A couple of leaves of that they won't care where they go!

Allen, I have always wanted to give that a try. So much to learn! I am a big fan of the forged in fire series and marvel at the blades they make. It may be in my (near) future as I will have some time on my hands.


----------



## bobasaurus

I love watching forged in fire, too. Should be a new one tonight, I think. They always make it overly dramatic, but I still like seeing the steps and crazy challenges. I wish they would display a bit more info about the participants, like a few pictures of their best work.


----------



## jeffswildwood

It does get dramatic, but that's what keeps interest for some. I think there is a lot of theory in there also, as in "I can't believe he is quenching now, the blade could get stress fractures". I too would love to see some of their work.


----------



## Iguana

All y'all waiting for something?


----------



## waho6o9

LOL

Take your time


----------



## Iguana

> Mark may already be home by now. Guess we ll just have to let him keep it Jeff ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


Let me note the time on Ken's post: 5:53 a.m.

When I said I'd be home on Tuesday, I meant - wake up Tuesday morning and drive 400 miles through the Canadian Rockies dodging the occasional stray moose. Expecting me to this before 6 a.m. is just a little much


----------



## Iguana

I got home, and no package. Usually the postie leaves them at my shop door, but nothing there.

Figure I should probably check the mail box. Indeed, there was a parcel. An intact one, at that. Larger box than expected, and pretty heavy.










Postage was correspondingly heavy, too. Yikes!










Well packed, tho










No danger of this being damaged in transit, even if it managed to fall off the dog sled in transit.


----------



## Iguana

Oops, hit the Post button a little soon.


----------



## Iguana

> Oops, hit the Post button a little soon.
> 
> - Mark Kornell


And bumping up my post count in the process. Plus quoting myself. I could almost qualify as a troll. Maybe if I start a flame war…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're about to!!! Let's see it!


----------



## ToddJB

Dave, can you just block Mark?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

AFTER!!! JayT took crappy pics so we need Marks pics first.


----------



## Iguana

Inside the box was this gorgeous thing:










Jay called it "infill-inspired". I think simply "inspired" is better. Stainless steel rods act to give the plane rigidity while allowing it to be seen through. The toe and heel are walnut, with a sycamore tote. A graceful and ergonomic tote, at that. Plus a custom JT medallion. No way I'll forget who made this.










The iron/cap are Lee Valley O1 steel, 1 3/4" wide. Performance wise, should work like a #3 smoother, but in a body more like a #4 in size.










The way the curve and line of the plane intersect with the ends of the rods to create organic sections is amazing! Jay, was that planned? If so, I'm even more impressed.










There is no obvious way that the sole is joined to the heel/toe sections, so I'm very curious!










And in pieces:










Nothing too unusual here, except for how the bolt threads into the body. The bolt fits through a hole lined with a brass tube and threads into a metal insert. That's going to mean I'll never have to worry about levering the cap too much and pulling out the insert. Don't ask me how I know that's a potential problem with this type of design - fortunately Jay has deftfully solved the issue in advance.

Haven't had a chance to put this through its paces, but I'm looking forward to doing that tomorrow. I have very high expectations. Will be working on a project that this plane is perfect for.

Thank you, Jay! Fantastic job. And rest assured that it has made its way to a home where it will get used nearly daily.


----------



## Iguana

Hey, peanut gallery! I can only type so fast…


----------



## kelvancra

Uh, Mark, you aren't gonna use that are you?

Doesn't it seem appropriate this would be last?


----------



## bobasaurus

Holy crap Jay, that's some impressive work. Great design on that thing.


----------



## JayT

Glad it made it safe, Mark. Use it in good health and I expect a detailed performance review so I can evolve the design. And yes, the intersections of the rods with the body was intentional, and ended up being far more challenging than anticipated.


----------



## bobasaurus

How is the sole attached to the body?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That is like getting a plane in a swap and like 5 bonus items all in one. Seeing that you make a lot of planes I was excited you were getting this since I wasn't the lucky one. This one is far different than your builds and was glad to see you could appreciate it even more.

JayT. Insane, that's all I can say. I LOVE this. Where did the lever cap come from? NOT PART OF THE veritas iron/cap iron right?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I might have to make yet another JayT plane.


----------



## waho6o9

Saves the best for last, excellent work JayT and congrats Mark you'll put her to good use

for a long time.


----------



## HokieKen

Holy crap. Nuff said


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well after that as host of this swap. This would be where I drop the mic and walk off the stage. JayT made that possible. Lol


----------



## kelvancra




----------



## JayT

Project post is up that should answer most of your questions. If there are others, feel free to post them on that thread.


----------



## woodcox

Impressive work Jayt. Your concept and execution are always remarkable.

Mark, congrats you dog!


----------



## Iguana

Arf, arf!


----------



## PoleVault

Wow! JayT… that is impressive work. Outstanding craftsmanship and dang sexy. That might be my favorite plane I've ever seen.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What's up with the Canadian dogs saying "arf arf"? American Dog's say Woof woof. Damn accents.

With all of the packages making it to their recipients successfully and none to Lazyman, I want to give a huge THANK YOU to everyone. Really you all did so well and I couldn't be happier with the results of my first swap moderation. So give yourselves a pat on the back from me. My post count has probably gone up ten fold. Time for me to lay back awhile. Seriously you are all amazing. Thank you.


----------



## HokieKen

I think JayT built the mic and dropped it for ya this time Dave ;-P In all seriousness though, it was a GREAT swap without a doubt. If you think about it, we're just a buncha random "weekend warriors" for the most part who met online and decided to make tools for each other. But look at the stuff that came out of it!!! I'm proud and humbled to have been able to participate in it with all of y'all!

Oh yeah, y'all rememeber when I was complaining about all the time I had spent on my swap project a couple weeks ago? Well don't worry. After I saw JayT's plane last night I slapped myself in the mouth and went to bed without desert.


----------



## Ripthorn

Ha! I was almost bang on with JayT's teaser pic a few weeks ago! However, I thought it might have involved some peening, but I wasn't all that far off. Way to go Jay, great design, I may have to do something similar…


----------



## RichCMD

Finally posted my project for the tool swap.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/299274


----------



## JayT

If you have some time to kill, it's kind of interesting to go back through the thread and look at all the teaser shots again while knowing what the final outcomes were.


----------



## sherm54

That is definitely something I would have a hard time using JayT, you have done great work.

And to Dave, and all of the swap veterans, from one of the newbies. Thank you very much for letting us noobs jump in and play in your sandbox. This has been a great experience for myself, that had made me push myself to new limits, plus has given me tons of ideas for future project.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If you think about it, we re just a buncha random "weekend warriors" for the most part who met online and decided to make tools for each other. But look at the stuff that came out of it!!! I m proud and humbled to have been able to participate in it with all of y all!
> - HokieKen


This. I couldn't have said it better Kenny. I have gone to other woodworking forums in the past and it's nothing like here. I always avoided this place at first because I think the name is dumb. Lol overall though I come here everyday and can't say the same for the other forums. When I'm in the shop sitting for a few minutes in between tasks I pull out my phone to see what others might have to say or see what they are building.

Between Rick's hot deals thread to Kenny lining up the grace shaft purchase to the many other things I've forgotten, we are a community helping one another. To boot I think Kenny didn't even pay for his Grace order because of extra contributions from the guys who ordered. That just shows it even more how we look after our fellow woodworkers here. We still have some asshats but what's a forum without a few of those? Some probably think I'm one anyway. The integrity I've found here is bar none. Some damn fine craftsman as well.

Cheers!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> And to Dave, and all of the swap veterans, from one of the newbies. Thank you very much for letting us noobs jump in and play in your sandbox. This has been a great experience for myself, that had made me push myself to new limits, plus has given me tons of ideas for future project.
> - sherm54


Sherm, the "sandbox" belongs to everyone! But you do know now your hooked. Look forward to seeing you in future swaps.

I agree Dave, this is by far the best site. I go here more then facebook!


----------



## bondogaposis

What's up with the Canadian dogs saying "arf arf"? American Dog's say Woof woof.

No Canadian dogs say, "woof, eh".


----------



## bondogaposis

That plane is flat out amazing Jay T. Great swap item.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow! I spend a few hours in my shop and come back and there were 79 new posts in this thread. Somebody better start a new swap because you guys are spending way too much time online.

That is one fantastic plane JT. Next stop is to go look at your project post.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just when you thought you heard the last of me I have one more thing….an extra surprise item so I can be selfish and be the last to post an item.

I have to do something that you all haven't seen me do much around here and that's say some nice things about Kenny.

Today when I picked up the mail there was a package in there, truly a surprise. I look to see who it's from and it's Kenny. So I drive it to the police station…..kidding. I can't say enough about this guy and how much he means to Lumberjocks. From the Grace shafts to running swaps, to the input and advice he gives on forum posts, to the over built drill press table in the projects section. I consider him very valuable around here and definitely consider him a friend. Not only does he put up with me razzing him constantly but he sent me this:



















So when you said you would help me cut all my blanks for my thing on Friday, you did buddy. I was out there milling stuff down with a smile on my face because of this little surprise. So as much as I would want so many of the swap items, I now think this was the best out of all of them. It didn't have to come, Kenny didn't have my name. I love it buddy, thank you. I literally was just prepared to make one and get a few hand planes made with Rhett's blades. I even have the brass stock waiting for it.










Now I busted out the initial milling of my blanks tonight and stayed in the shop a little longer to honor this new little gift.










Hopefully I get this done over the weekend. It will be my first woody.

Again thank you Kenny. I was speechless to see this gift arive. I'm honored to call you my friend.

Here's the blanks you helped with tonight.


----------



## waho6o9

2 Cool


----------



## Mosquito

> Just when you thought you heard the last of me I have one more thing….an extra surprise item so I can be selfish and be the last to post an item.
> 
> - ki7hy


Oh I already sent Kenny a message, but I can't go with out screwing this up for you 










I second the above. I wasn't expecting it, but it was in my mailbox waiting for me today after a longer-than-it-should-have-been day at work. It's greatly appreciated, and the only plane mallet I've ever had. No longer shall I use my warrington hammer on my wooden plane irons and wedges. Now if only I hadn't sent away my favorite little wooden smoother a few weeks ago… lol You rock Kenny.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damnit Mos! I told my wife you would be getting one too. Kenny didn't tell, just had a feeling but kind of thought you would get on here and ruin it for me. Jerk. Well deserved, now you'll have to build another smoother! Mine will just be a simple Krenov. Congrats buddy on the bonus bonus. I know it brightened my day too.


----------



## Mosquito

He probably saw the dings and dents in the iron or wedge from me using it for a week or two before sending it and though "this moron needs a better plane hammer" lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

LOL probably. I don't even have a plane to use mine with yet. Wanna send one over?


----------



## Iguana

Woof, eh!


----------



## Iguana

Got to try out the plane JayT made …










Very tightly set cap iron, maybe 0.3 mm.










Results in










It can be difficult to get a wooden plane to take really fine shavings. The tap-tap adjustments are effective but it there is a very fine line between a tap that has no effect and a tap that goes a bit too far. It was refreshing to get some thin shavings without undue effort.










Then I realised I had a way to adjust how tightly the iron was held by using the screw in the cap. It obviously needs to be tight enough, but within a certain range the tightness has a predictable effect on how much the iron will move with a tap. As a result, this was really easy to achieve










The goal of planing isn't necessarily to make the thinnest shavings possible. But a plane that is easy to adjust and has the capability to make fine shavings is a good thing.

No flex felt with the innovative construction, either.


----------



## HokieKen

Mos' and Dave, you're both welcome. I had just enough of that size brass for 3 hammers and the first was so quick and fun I decided to make 2 more and use up some small chunks of Purpleheart I had and play with some different handle shapes and sizes. I didn't really see that there was much difference between the three. So there was no sense in 2 of them sitting in my shop and never getting used. Besides, the brass came to me free of charge so I figured I should "pay it forward".

Y'all don't get the big head though, I kept the best one and gave y'all my sloppy seconds… and thirds ;-P



> He probably saw the dings and dents in the iron or wedge from me using it for a week or two before sending it and though "this moron needs a better plane hammer" lol
> 
> - Mosquito


Funny you say that, I did notice a small spot on the wedge that you can tell has been hit. I figured my steel ball peen hammer had done it which is what prompted me to make a brass/wood hammer to begin with. Now I'll blame the mark on you though.


----------



## Mosquito

That is probably an assessment of the ding lol The stripe button probably has a couple dents too…

Sweet shavings Mark, that is certainly a good looking plane


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll take the sloppy seconds Kenny thank you. I'll still make another with the brass I've got. My wife wants one for texturing in her scrap booking. So I get to make at least one because I told her she. Pulsing have the one you sent.

Mark. That's awesome and a very good point about adjusting the screw. I love that thing. JayT definitely nailed it. Shavings look great.


----------



## AgentTwitch

That is so cool that kenny sent some of those great adjustment mallets out just because. I want to make one for a wood bodied plane in the planning stages.

Are the Big Ash irons still available? I want a thicker iron but would prefer a longer style similar to the Norris (without an adjustment slot if possible).


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good question Norm. I want some wider ones. Rhett's are all 1.5" and even though that would work ok I wouldn't mind a couple wider ones. I planned to buy a couple Hock blades but if there's other options I would like to know about them.


----------



## ToddJB

I have to buy my friends too, Kenny.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Dave, Veritas makes irons for woodbodied planes. Just found them.










http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=60009&cat=1,41182,43698&ap=1


----------



## KelleyCrafts

True Norm and that's what JayT used on the one he made for Mark. I was probably going to build out all Krenov ones so each one I pick up is the same type of adjustment or hold or whatever. That may change however once I actually build a woody. Really hoping to this weekend but I need to get my table top planed and joined and that's going to be a lot of work. It has to come first.


----------



## HokieKen

You get what you pay for Todd.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's why he's always sitting alone. Nobody wants his Keystone and Prime Times.


----------



## JayT

> True Norm and that s what JayT used on the one he made for Mark.
> 
> - ki7hy


Sort of. I used a Veritas Stanley replacement double iron set, not the single solid iron. With doing the screw retained cap, I needed the hole in the middle. For a wedged plane or one where the cap attaches on the side, the single iron would work fine.


----------



## ToddJB

And it's up:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, I misspoke JayT. I realized yours had the chip breaker too. Either way, for my little basic krenov stuff I plan to play with, those tall blades wouldn't work. Wasn't sure if big ash had small or large but they could be cut down too I suppose. If thick enough like Norm said you definitely wouldn't need a cap either.


----------



## HokieKen

> That s why he s always sitting alone. Nobody wants his Keystone and Prime Times.
> 
> - ki7hy


I'll take one of those mallets though, if he gets lonely 

The LV irons that Norm linked are 3/16 thick. Probably stiff enough for most planes I would think. They also have a tapered version I noticed that is 3/16 at the cutting edge and tapers to 1/16 at the top. I'd think that would be useful in LA planes or scrubs/jacks that take a heavier cut. Just guessing though since the sum total of my wooden plane knowledge and experience comes from owning the one Mos' sent me for about 2 weeks now


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

If your looking for plane irons check out The Plane Iron Shop on eBay,, http://stores.ebay.com/The-Plane-Iron-Shop?_dmd=2&_nkw=Plane+iron

All sorts of blades for just about anything and decent prices.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The ones Rhett is selling are tapered as well. The kit is a fantastic deal if all you need is 1.5" widths. I have six of these.










Thanks for that turtle! Might come in handy.


----------



## Iguana

> Yeah, I misspoke JayT. I realized yours had the chip breaker too. Either way, for my little basic krenov stuff I plan to play with, those tall blades wouldn t work. Wasn t sure if big ash had small or large but they could be cut down too I suppose. If thick enough like Norm said you definitely wouldn t need a cap either.
> 
> - ki7hy


 I have built some planes around those thick LV irons. Very nice steel. And it will not flex in any conceivable handplane application. Easy enough to cut down with a dremel.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Mark. I'll start with the blades I got from Rhett and see if I'm even successful at this. It doesn't look difficult but you never know. I would love to make a fleet of my own and maybe just keep my LA smoother from Veritas and the skew block from LV too. Might even find I don't need the LA smoother either. Then sell off all the 3-8 100 year old Stanley's I use now. I like them but would think my hand tool only projects would be even better with homemade planes on the prosperity side of things since these projects usually aren't sold but gifted.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## HokieKen

So Dave, did ya get your woody done this weekend?... PLANE, WOODEN PLANE… Just curious ;-P

How'd the turning demo go?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny Kenny Kenny.

Man it's been a very very busy weekend. The turning thing went well. 18 showed up and not a single dude broke their blank. Was successful I think. Everyone had a good time. Here's what I look like, explaining things to dudes.










The plane is made, it works great! It's just a long block plane at 7.5" since I cut my throat wrong so no smoother this time but it can take whisper shavings. I'll get more pics later. I do plan to make a different wedge for it that looks a little fancier. I've had some other bigger issues this weekend with the planer sled. FYI, unfortunately your plane hammer broke just under the brass. The tenon inside wasn't strong enough. I glued it and used it again but broke again. Glued it again so it looks like new again and it will find a home in my cabinet on display cause I still love it.










The sleds. I used oak from an old entertainment center for my support pieces. Throw on a 70 pound slab and then planer roller pressure and oak breaks but not before the epoxy wheels break their glue joint. So, AZWoody was heading into town yesterday to visit my shop and I text him before he left to bring me a bunch of mesquite rifle stock blanks. He has tons of them. So after he left I worked into the night to make more supports 1" wide this time and out of mesquite. I had enough eucalyptus on hand but I think it's too brittle for this even though it's as hard as a rock. Literally. So the sled reflects more of the FWW sled and I just finished putting new friction tape on the top. Going to eat lunch and then try to run it through for the first time this afternoon before my wife makes me eat on the patio instead of the kitchen table she should have by now.

Glad you asked?? Lol


----------



## HokieKen

MMWWWWAHHHHHHH. So both of my evil plans to sabotage your shop time have succeeded!

Sorry about the hammer :-( I was a little concerned with tenons that small but I couldn't go a lot bigger in that brass. Guess I shoulda went a little bigger hun? You might try turning the handle down past the break and epoxying a solid tenon in instead of a wedged one? Trust me, you're not going to hurt my feelings at all if you just completely rehandle it. The Jatoba seems to be holding up fine and hopefully the oak I sent Mos' is too. Walnut probably wasn't the best choice but I thought it would be strong enough and I knew you liked it. Oh well, I guess you get what you pay for! ;-P

You broke the supports on the sled?! Holy crap dude. Dunno what to tell ya on that one. The sled wasn't my original design and my oak supports have stood unflinchingly for 2+ years so I'm not gonna shoulder the blame for that one ;-p Guess that desert wood and that big-assed PM planer need a little more beef than my lunchbox Delta.

Glad the turning went well and that's a fine-looking plane. Is that some more of that Sumac? Man that stuff is purrrdy!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll make a new hammer tonight or tomorrow. Need to see how things go on the table top slabs. I want to keep the one you sent the way it is. I like it. Just can't pound with it. Maybe I'll make an extra….

The slabs weigh a ton. When I bitch and moan about Arizona wood and how hard it is to work I'm not telling stories. It's hard, heavy, and most of its brittle. Eucalyptus is like your walnut except jenka says it's 50% harder. It's not as brittle as eucalyptus so hopefully it stands up, especially since I ruined a couple really beautiful rifle stock blanks to make these.

The plane is red eucalyptus. I figured it would be a pain to shape but took the rasps and file really well and proportions are great on it. Honestly it came out way better than anticipated. I cut the throat angles the opposite of what I wanted to so the front had to become the back which made it so I lost an inch and a half, hence why it's a block plane now even though it's a longer one. There will be more to come for sure. It was an extremely fun build and it works awesome. I want a taller wedge so it's easier to hit. I'll probably curve it out some too. Seriously was a blast. I have some of the rifle blanks left over so the next might be a long jointer. If I get quicker at setting the blade I'll be selling my old Stanley's for sure.


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha, red eucalyptus goes on the sexy wood list too.

Definitely let me know if/when you decide to unload your Stanley planes. As much as I enjoy the woody Mos' sent me, the machinist in me will never completely let go of the cold, hard comfort of steel and cast iron


----------



## KelleyCrafts

SUCCESS!!! mostly. I did manage to break two of the mesquite supports but I wedged them. I'm starting to think wedges are the answer to doing this to my size. Hopefully the smaller sled does better since the pieces will weigh less. This sled won't get used as much.


















Sure Kenny I'll give you first dibs. I would keep them too but I have a rule about not keeping things I don't plan on using.

These are my 5-8. Two 5's one 5.5 then 6, 7, and 8. They are all setup to work except one I hadn't got to yet. All are around type 11 they have the small adjuster knob and no Stanley on the cap. I think that's up to type 13 so some might be that, I can't remember. One of them is a lot older, no lateral adjuster. I think it's from the 1860's. I have some 4's too of course but not as old. Plus a 10.5 that's likely a type 11'ish as well but that one will get some decent dough.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

FYI that's just a 5' piece I was testing with. The top is 7.5' so more weight, more effort. I'm getting my ass kicked.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I bet that is kicking your ass!

I may be interested in your 5.5 and 6 if you decide to sell. Don't need any of the others.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mesquite broke too….going to have to get some winding sticks going and hand plane one side of these things. For the time I've put into this Sled crap I would have had these hand planed one side flat then thrown through the planer.

On a side note. I did this so I wouldn't punch a hole in the wall.


----------



## HokieKen

Must be the span of the supports. Mine's only 12" wide. A wedge in the center might fix it but not sure how you could do that. Maybe give the hot glue method a shot to get your table pieces done?

Nice shavings coming off there though


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wedges might work. I might make something with square steel tube for the long one. I haven't used the small one yet which might be better.

For this, I'm just going to hand plane it. The worst one I was able to do today. The other three aren't as bad.

Live and learn.

Thanks for the kind comments on the plane. It's not perfect but not bad for my first. I'll throw it under the laser when I'm done making a new wedge and polishing the brass on the sides. My wife thinks I should number them. Should be cool.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I replaced Kenny's faulty hammer today. 










It's a shorty because the damn top split while turning but it works fine. It's heavy enough. Ironwood, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Dave. I like the shorty. The one I sent Mos' was kinda short which is definitely not a bad thing for tuning the blade setting. I like the look of the ironwood with the brass too. Glad you finally got yourself a decent one so you don't have to keep trying to use that other piece of crap!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually I used the one you made until I got this made and anticipate using it more when I lose mine under a mess or whatever. It worked fine. I was more careful but still used it as needed. I do like it. I repaired it twice with wood glue and clamped it. If it fails again I'll shove epoxy on there and see if that does better while still being able to clean it up to where it can't be seen because I still want to use it. This shorty still has some heft to it. I used 3/4" brass. Brass and ironwood are some of my favorite combos for sure.

I glued up a jointer blank yesterday as well. 17" mesquite jointer. I'll try to get to it this weekend but I'll definitely need to true up the table this weekend. I was going to work on it yesterday but had a horrible weekend in the shop with that thing and needed a break form it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a correction to make on my swap items. It's kind of embarrassing but I know people like Kenny were drooling over wood types so I need to make it. But first a story.

My best friend growing up used to say "the drive-ins" when referring to a bowling alley. Then whenever we talked about going to the drive-ins he would call it the "bowling alley". Not sure why he did that but it was every time. I made fun of him for it for years. I still do if it comes up.

Now it's my turn. I was talking with my wife and I kept talking about that awesome sumac. She said "wait, that's not sumac that's Texas ebony, you always do that" so have at it. The mallet I sent Erik was Texas ebony. Sumac is a yellow wood and I have no idea why I always call Texas Ebony sumac. It's so instilled I put it in my posts. I have fixed my project post. Let the ribbing begin, or if anyone else does something dumb like that and wants to admit it here you go. I'm Dave and I have mental problems.


----------



## PoleVault

Either way, it's awesome! 


> The mallet I sent Erik was Texas ebony.
> 
> - ki7hy


----------

